# Rate the Last Movie You Saw Thread: Vault a shit - - - Part 38



## Reznor (May 15, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (May 15, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

...at least the conversation about Brad Pitt died with the old thread.


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

Well, 3 really, and let's be honest, you are currently at 21,810 , still attempting to make one that was worth the effort.


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

Anyways, GG and Good night y'all


----------



## The World (May 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> Anyways, GG and Good night y'all


----------



## teddy (May 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> Well, 3 really, and let's be honest, you are currently at 21,810 , still attempting to make one that was worth the effort.


----------



## The World (May 15, 2015)

nice ashley avy ted


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> Well, 3 really, and let's be honest, you are currently at 21,810 , still attempting to make one that was worth the effort.



Oh really?


----------



## teddy (May 15, 2015)

Warriors looking like they have a mad easy path to the finals. clippers and rockets just emphasizing what makes them so terrible in this series 



The World said:


> nice ashley avy ted



Thanks. been playing through vagrant story recently and was reminded of just how fucking hard the game is


----------



## Yasha (May 15, 2015)

LAC didn't know what to do when they were in a huge lead and heading into Western Finals for the first time in franchise history, so they threw the game away.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 15, 2015)

i've been wondering

who is that?

is it john wall?


----------



## Ae (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Yasha (May 15, 2015)

*Mad Max: Fury Road*

Way better than Road Warrior, and makes Furious 7 look like child's play.

Charlize Theron is so awesome I would let her finger me with her phantom arm.

9.3/10


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Oh really?



You know damn well that was just me using repping as an excuse to blow up your UserCP with either that Stunna pic or Hemsworth pic last week.

Should I have used a red rep instead?


----------



## Yasha (May 15, 2015)

Showing off UCP, are we?



None of them has Stunna in it.


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2015)

Detective will be sure to rectify that.

Also, that's a neat poster, Massacoon.


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

I couldn't bear to torture my friend Yasha with that nightmare imagery though, Stunna.


----------



## Liverbird (May 15, 2015)

*Eastern Promises* _(2007)_- 7/10 Very Good

Very very well done on so many levels. Impressed by Cronenberg's work, screenplay was brilliant too. Acting was solid by pretty much everyone.


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

No Country, There Will Be Blood and Eastern Promises were the GOAT Trifecta of that year


----------



## Liverbird (May 15, 2015)

Ex Machina out on 1080p


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

Also, the other day, when I was contemplating life and shit, I had a realization... it's been nearly a decade since Casino Royale was released.

Shit man, time flies.


----------



## Liverbird (May 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> No Country, There Will Be Blood and Eastern Promises were the GOAT Trifecta of that year



Wow, I didn't make that connection... Cool


----------



## Liverbird (May 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> Also, the other day, when I was contemplating life and shit, I had a realization... it's been nearly a decade since Casino Royale was released.
> 
> Shit man, time flies.



Easily the best James Bond movie, and arguably one of the best action movies ever.


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

Eva Green GOAT BOAT Bond Girl

Can only be surpassed if Rachel Weisz somehow decides to star opposite her husband.

Her as Evie in the Mummy series


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Ex Machina out on 1080p



oh shit, now I have to decide between Ex Machina and kingsman  tonight


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Ex Machina out on 1080p


DAMMIT

I watched it in inferior quality last night 



~Gesy~ said:


> oh shit, now I have to decide between Ex Machina and kingsman  tonight


Ex Machina

but get Kingsman later tho


----------



## Liverbird (May 15, 2015)

I'm still waiting for a better quality, non-hardsubbed Kingsman version myself.


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

What the hell, why didn't you guys ask me if you were looking for the 1080p?

It's been out for a while now, just not widespread.

Don't you guys even use those special resource sites I sent you a while back?


----------



## Liverbird (May 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> Eva Green GOAT BOAT Bond Girl
> 
> Can only be surpassed if Rachel Weisz somehow decides to star opposite her husband.
> 
> Her as Evie in the Mummy series



Not just Eva Green, but the relationship between Bond and her too! It was so beautiful, especially in comparison with other movies of the franchise. That's a big part of what made Casino Royale so great.


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2015)

.


----------



## Liverbird (May 15, 2015)

Stunna dynamic avatar change mode on


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> .



Seriously dude, just ask next time. Didn't I find you The Wind Rises subbed in 1080p before anyone else?

Damn it, Stunna


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2015)

I made the request last night, liveburd.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> No Country, There Will Be Blood and Eastern Promises were the GOAT Trifecta of that year





you replaced assassination of jesse james with eastern promises?

i liked eastern promises, but i can't get behind that


----------



## The World (May 15, 2015)

i'm glad i was the first to hear about ex machina and recommend it to everyone

/tipshipsterfedora


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> you replaced assassination of jesse james with eastern promises?
> 
> i liked eastern promises, but i can't get behind that



That's okay, I can respect your opinion, even if it goes against the well known and heralded GOAT BOAT trio that I mentioned above.


----------



## Han Solo (May 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> Seriously dude, just ask next time. *Didn't I found you* The Wind Rises subbed in 1080p before anyone else?
> 
> Damn it, Stunna


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2015)

The World said:


> i'm glad i was the first to hear about ex machina and recommend it to everyone
> 
> /tipshipsterfedora


I didn't watch it cause you supposedly recommended it


----------



## The World (May 15, 2015)

jesse james went on for too long

but those high notes 

and the last stretch of it left me speechless and winded  in a good way

like TWBB


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

Han Solo said:


>



I waz speakin' wit VBD 2 much las nite


----------



## Lucaniel (May 15, 2015)

also i just saw fury road

it was really good

if we grade action movies like all movies then it was prolly the best action movie of the year since, y'know, it went to the trouble of having acting and thematics and shit

but furious 7 was the most purely fun


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

That's only because the streets always win, Luc


----------



## Liverbird (May 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I made the request last night, liveburd.



I'm just fucking with you


----------



## Han Solo (May 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> That's only because the streets always win, Luc



Worst line ever


----------



## Liverbird (May 15, 2015)

Having not watched F7 yet, that's an actual line in the movie?!


----------



## Han Solo (May 15, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Having not watched F7 yet, that's an actual line in the movie?!



You have to hear in context ahaha


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2015)

So Luc, is Mad Max a sequel or reboot?


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

> Let's face it —anybody who grew up with the "Star Wars" movies would give a vital body part to just step on the set of the upcoming sequels and spinoffs. This seems to be the case for Daniel Craig: it was rumored last year that he had a part in the film and Simon Pegg, who is also rumored for a small role, has confirmed the news.
> 
> Hitting the red carpet in the UK for his romantic comedy "Man Up," Pegg was asked by The Sun about his possible 'Force Awakens' role when he spilled the beans. "I wasn't a stormtrooper. Daniel Craig, he was a stormtrooper," he said before quickly adding "I shouldn't have said that."


----------



## Liverbird (May 15, 2015)

Interesting, Luc likes to flame stupid lines and yet I've never seen him flame that one.. could it be that, he finds it.. cool?


----------



## Liverbird (May 15, 2015)

@Detective- lolwat? Craig played a stormtrooper?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 15, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Interesting, Luc likes to flame stupid lines and yet I've never seen him flame that one.. could it be that, he finds it.. cool?



or
you know
maybe it's in a movie where a buggatti veyron gets smashed through 3 skyscrapers and the rock uses a minigun to take down a helicopter after having a broken arm which he heals in two weeks, before shattering his cast just by _flexing_

i.e. the movie is meant to be enjoyed on the level of pure spectacle with all lines assumed to be meaningless cheese 

stay mad doe


----------



## Lucaniel (May 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> So Luc, is Mad Max a sequel or reboot?


seems like a reboot

but also kind of a sequel


----------



## Liverbird (May 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> or
> you know
> maybe it's in a movie where a buggatti veyron gets smashed through 3 skyscrapers and the rock uses a minigun to take down a helicopter after having a broken arm which he heals in two weeks, before shattering his cast just by _flexing_
> 
> ...



Makes sense, it's FF we're talking about after all


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> seems like a reboot
> 
> but also kind of a sequel



It's actually a reboot of the series in an alternate filmverse.


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

> Mr. Bush, the former governor of Florida, had just concluded a town-hall-style meeting when Ms. Ziedrich demanded to be heard. “Governor Bush,” she shouted as audience members asked him for his autograph. “Would you take a student question?”
> 
> Here's what she said.
> 
> ...



BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> It's actually a reboot of the series in an alternate filmverse.


----------



## Liverbird (May 15, 2015)

Gesy rustling jimmies with dem trick questions


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Detective will be sure to rectify that.
> 
> Also, that's a neat poster, Massacoon.



This self hating racist


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Gesy rustling jimmies with dem trick questions



Detective's strong stance on the matter is somehow amusing to me.


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

For Jena mainly, and also anyone else who may be interested. This is the old school visual looking cut. Will get the 1080p as soon as I can find it.

Physical release of child of light... on Vita?!


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Detective's strong stance on the matter is somehow amusing to me.



Stunna is like that broken clock who is right twice a day.

I am the world clock.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2015)




----------



## The World (May 15, 2015)

I find it amusing when D takes such a strong stance on a movie

it's like he's a producer promoting it


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> This self hating racist


wat



Detective said:


> For Jena mainly, and also anyone else who may be interested. This is the old school visual looking cut. Will get the 1080p as soon as I can find it.
> 
> Physical release of child of light... on Vita?!


good looking out; I'mma wait a bit to see if a better quality turns up


----------



## Parallax (May 15, 2015)

*Mad Max: Fury Road*

this was pretty much everything I ever wanted.  Hardy and Theron were amazing in it and the aesthetics were the BOAT GOAT

A


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> wat
> 
> 
> good looking out; I'mma wait a bit to see if a better quality turns up



Using racist slurs against MP


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

The World said:


> I find it amusing when D takes such a strong stance on a movie
> 
> it's like he's a producer promoting it



  

You know I go hard when I find something to support. Masterrace was ready to move to Toronto one time, until he realized he was too broke to move.



Stunna said:


> good looking out; I'mma wait a bit to see if a better quality turns up



Cool, I'll VM link you if I find it first


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

Parallax said:


> *Mad Max: Fury Road*
> 
> this was pretty much everything I ever wanted.  Hardy and Theron were amazing in it and the aesthetics were the BOAT GOAT
> 
> A



Only an A?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 15, 2015)

yeah fury road had great aesthetics 

both art direction wise and direction wise


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 15, 2015)

Wow it's a good thing Avengers 2 was smart enough for an early release because no one would even bothered watching it if it tried to compete with Mad Max.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2015)

I think it's the other way around, even if Max is the better film, AoU would still attract more viewers.


----------



## The World (May 15, 2015)

i know you will rukia


----------



## Ae (May 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I watched it in inferior quality last night



Probably because you didn't see it in theatre


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2015)

Unfortunately.


----------



## Rocky (May 15, 2015)

Avengers. It was about as good as every other MCU movie.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2015)

Alright.  I'm in Dallas.  It pays to be an Intercontinental Ambassador.


----------



## Ae (May 15, 2015)

I want a best friend 

[YOUTUBE]GNoAJRJZwWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2015)

Masterpiece.  Stunna is available.  Probably gesy too.


----------



## Ae (May 15, 2015)

Gesy's too dumb


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2015)

beggars can't be choosers


----------



## The Weeknd (May 15, 2015)

Furious 7:

a calm 6/10


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> beggars can't be choosers



*Spoiler*: _You got that right_ 



[YOUTUBE]4MubNoWQiSc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (May 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _You got that right_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]4MubNoWQiSc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (May 15, 2015)

Mad Max: Fury Road: A-/A

If you demand a real plot, then this is NOT for you. If you've seen "Mad Max 2: The Road Warrior", this has a very similar structure, but even that had a better story. Yet "Fury Road" also has the best character development of the entire franchise, especially in regards to Max himself. I like how they play up the madness, which was under-utilized in its predecessors and his decision to become 'the good guy' feels more natural and concrete- before, it was somewhat ambiguous as to whether Max wanted to do the right thing or was being forced into the situation. I thought Tom Hardy was excellent, although Charlize Theron stole the show as Furiosa. Fun Fact: The villain of the original "Mad Max" is playing the villain in this one and I can almost see an argument being made for them being the same character. Unfortunately, this leads to the one thing that really irked me about "Fury Road". 

Why did they have to make this an official reboot? If he was haunted by images of his 'son', you could argue that this takes place in the same continuity and Max has just been recasted. But because it was his daughter who died, it has to be a remake. I kind of like the idea of Immortan Joe being Toecutter, who would've apparently survived the crash. It would also tie into the original idea that Humongus from "The Road Warrior" was actually Max's friend Goose from the first one- who was nearly burned to death by...Toecutter! Minor point, I know, but I hate it when reboots could easily work as sequels but then change one little aspect to derail that. 

Nevertheless, what "Fury Road" boasts the most is action...nonstop, awesome action. The stunts, effects, direction, editing, cinematography and music...breathtaking. So many amazing visuals and set pieces. My favorite aspect of the franchise tends to be the costumes and vehicles, and "Fury Road" is the craziest in that regard. So much attention was put into the designs of minor characters (guitar dude!) or cars (love dem spikes!). I was constantly mangasming from all the wonderful spectacle on display. The person in front of me didn't care for that at all. 

One part that made me squee was how the 'savages' are more humanized and for some reason, I really enjoyed 'evil gang vs evil gang' sequence. There are a lot of slick nods to the original trilogy- misfiring shotgun, being strapped to the hood of a car and I saw an even brief shot of the infamous eye bugging moment- but they aren't distracting at all. 

I'd say "Fury Road" is better than 1 and 3, but I'm not sure if I'd say it's superior to 2. "The Road Warrior" seemed better paced, as I did begin to experience burn-out during the finale of "Fury Road", but this one has more memorable imagery and more exciting action sequences. I feel like I need to watch it on the small screen before deciding, but I'd say it's certainly in the same league as "The Road Warrior".

So action fanatics should definitely check that out. But much like the rest of the Max Max movies, "Fury Road" is an acquired taste.


----------



## Yasha (May 15, 2015)

You're delirious if you are not sure Fury Road is way superior to Road Warrior. And no, it's not an acquired taste, if most people rave about it after first viewing.


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2015)

> But because it was his daughter who died, it has to be a remake.


Mark it up as a retcon and view this as Mad Max 4 (or 2.5)--that's what I'm doing.


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2015)

Yasha said:


> And no, it's not an acquired taste, if most people rave about it after first viewing.


that's not what acquired taste means


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2015)

It's actually a reboot of the series in an alternate filmverse.


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's actually a reboot of the series in an alternate filmverse.





Stunna said:


> Mark it up as a retcon and view this as Mad Max 4 (or 2.5)--that's what I'm doing.


**


----------



## Yasha (May 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> that's not what acquired taste means



Correct me.


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Correct me.


if something is an acquired taste, it's something that you probably won't be fond of if you haven't been exposed to something of its kind before; not something that you have to experience multiple times to appreciate


----------



## ShadoLord (May 15, 2015)

IP Man 1&2

great movie imo


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2015)

Martial gave The Wolfman four stars.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 15, 2015)

I'm honestly surprised that the critics are jacking off all over "Fury Road". I'm glad and all, but this doesn't seem like their kind of movie. Oddly, I think Mad Max 3 was the only one that got positive reviews from critics when it first came out. 



> You're delirious if you are not sure Fury Road is way superior to Road Warrior. And no, it's not an acquired taste, if most people rave about it after first viewing.



I'm not delirious...I'm mad...



> Martial gave The Wolfman four stars.



lol, that's part of the reason why I'd need to see this again- preferably on the small screen- before giving my final judgment. While I think "The Wolfman" was unfairly maligned, it didn't hold up as well upon second viewing. The visuals always look better in theaters.


----------



## Yasha (May 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> if something is an acquired taste, it's something that you probably won't be fond of if you haven't been exposed to something of its kind before; not something that you have to experience multiple times to appreciate



What do you call something that takes multiple tries to like?


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2015)

actually, based on the context, it could mean that as well

but Martial was still correct in his usage


----------



## MartialHorror (May 15, 2015)

Martial is always correct.

Interesting Theory: "Mad Max 2" and "Mad Max 3" were both narrated by other people and it's possible that the narrator of "Mad Max 2" was also telling the story of the first movie- as "The Road Warrior" shows flashbacks from 1. "Fury Road" is the first where Max himself does the narration. So maybe the original narrators simply made mistakes and only knew that Max lost his family- but was unaware of the gender of the child- which might explain the retcon. 

I'm totally going to embrace that theory.


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2015)

David Lynch is back on board with Twin Peaks

plus we're getting more than nine episodes


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2015)

Twin Peaks is back.


----------



## Yasha (May 16, 2015)

Question: If you're going abroad for 6 months, which TV series would you bring along?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 16, 2015)




----------



## MartialHorror (May 16, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Question: If you're going abroad for 6 months, which TV series would you bring along?



Manimal! Best TV show ever.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 16, 2015)

The Simpsons?

I don't know any tv series that would last me 6 months.


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

One show for six months??

It'd have to be a long ass show...like Doctor Who


----------



## Yasha (May 16, 2015)

Could be multiple shows. I am looking for something with mystery elements, and tons of fun.


----------



## Grape (May 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> ...at least the conversation about Brad Pitt died with the old thread.



[youtube]DggAXSv53Qc[/youtube]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Dat Session #7



the ending left me with a bunch of conflicted emotions, but it's preferred over the predictable way you expect these stories to go.

Good movie, i'd give it a high B


----------



## Yasha (May 16, 2015)

I'm taking Breaking Bad and Walking Dead. Any other good shows?


----------



## Ae (May 16, 2015)

I don't have a laptop abroad?


----------



## Detective (May 16, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Mad Max: Fury Road: A-/A
> 
> If you demand a real plot, then this is NOT for you. If you've seen "Mad Max 2: The Road Warrior", this has a very similar structure, but even that had a better story. Yet "Fury Road" also has the best character development of the entire franchise, especially in regards to Max himself. I like how they play up the madness, which was under-utilized in its predecessors and his decision to become 'the good guy' feels more natural and concrete- before, it was somewhat ambiguous as to whether Max wanted to do the right thing or was being forced into the situation. I thought Tom Hardy was excellent, although Charlize Theron stole the show as Furiosa. Fun Fact: The villain of the original "Mad Max" is playing the villain in this one and I can almost see an argument being made for them being the same character. Unfortunately, this leads to the one thing that really irked me about "Fury Road".
> 
> ...



It's because.... I was fucking right all along you bastards.

This is a reboot of the series in an alternate fucking filmverse.

Suck it, Stunna


----------



## Ae (May 16, 2015)

Dat spoiler


----------



## Taleran (May 16, 2015)

Who cares....


*Strange Days*
Bigelow is the best.


----------



## Ae (May 16, 2015)

I care, bitch.


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> if something is an acquired taste, it's something that you probably won't be fond of if you haven't been exposed to something of its kind before; not something that you have to experience multiple times to appreciate



Given the universal acclaim. Id say no to acquired taste.


----------



## Liverbird (May 16, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I'm taking Breaking Bad and Walking Dead. Any other good shows?



lol yes. Fargo, True Detective, Missing, Outlander, Homeland. Watch whatever you still haven't


----------



## Yasha (May 16, 2015)

Ex Machina

The moment Nathan explained how her software works, I already figured out that


*Spoiler*: __ 



he must have designed Ava based on Caleb's porn search preferences.  

And he did. 




Solid movie.

8.5/10


----------



## Jeff (May 16, 2015)

*Pitch Perfect 2: 5.5/10
*
Saved by Rebel Wilson but not enough Anna Kendrick cleavage to justify it being PG-13

Blunt ass jokes that were worst than the first time.

And I hear the people behind me laugh their heads off and nod approvingly.

As the writers obviously know how stupid people are.


----------



## Ae (May 16, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Pitch Perfect 2: 5.5/10
> 
> *Saved by Rebel Wilson* but not enough Anna Kendrick cleavage to justify it being PG-13
> 
> ...



Troll post confirmed


----------



## Violent by Design (May 16, 2015)

when did masterrace get his name back?


----------



## Jeff (May 16, 2015)

Honestly, when there's a movie like this that relies on stupid ass humor, Rebel Wilson's at least has some substance to it rather than straight up racist or sexist humor.  And that's saying something.


----------



## Liverbird (May 16, 2015)

Secret code in Ex Machina

At one point in the film we see some code on the screen:



> #BlueBook code decryption
> import sys
> def sieve(n):
> x = [1] * n
> ...


_

Which when you run with python2.7 you get the following:

    ISBN = 9780199226559

Which is _


----------



## Violent by Design (May 16, 2015)

shut up liverpool


----------



## Yasha (May 16, 2015)

The author is the film's scientific advisor.


----------



## Liverbird (May 16, 2015)

hello to you too nigguh, long time

@yasha- really? that's even cooler. lots of respect for the director


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2015)

Picture Perfect 2 is set to dominate the domestic box office.


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Given the universal acclaim. Id say no to acquired taste.


so if the Pitch Perfect target demographic watched Mad Max, they'd quickly adapt and enjoy it?

I don't know why this movie has been so unanimously adored as it has been by those who've seen it (I mean, it's great, but that doesn't always guarantee this many people agreeing), but that doesn't mean that those who are avoiding it (for whatever reason) would enjoy it


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2015)

Americans didn't support Dredd either.  So I'm not surprised.


----------



## Ae (May 16, 2015)

>"lots of respect"
>didn't pay to watch


----------



## Liverbird (May 16, 2015)

>couldn't pay to watch


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2015)

Stunna pirates everything and then wonders why we never get any sequels.


----------



## Liverbird (May 16, 2015)

I have no choice either way. We only have 1 cinema in the whole state, and it shows shit movies.


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

tfw Massacoon hit me up to share torrtented movies through BitTorrent Sync the other day


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2015)

Movies are so fucking cheap though.  You can see hundreds for just a pittance of a salary.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 16, 2015)

I remember hearing that Miller wanted to do a sequel about Furiosa. Maybe they call it Mad Furiosa?


----------



## Liverbird (May 16, 2015)

It costs only 3euros to go and watch a movie here. That's what I paid for both Skyfall and Gone Girl


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> I remember hearing that Miller wanted to do a sequel about Furiosa. Maybe they call it Mad Furiosa?


I don't think it would do very well.  Disguising her movie as a Max movie is a good strategy.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 16, 2015)

If they do a sequel, I think they'd need to change the format a bit. "Mad Max 3" did that right, although no one will want to admit it. If it had tried to do the exact same thing as "Mad Max 2", I don't believe it would've stood out. 

"Fury Road" is going to be difficult to top and it played out like "The Road Warrior" on roids. It will be interesting to see how they will keep the formula fresh...or they could just wait another 30 years, where it can fall back on the old formula.


----------



## Ae (May 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> tfw Massacoon hit me up to share torrtented movies through BitTorrent Sync the other day



But you didn't


----------



## Yasha (May 16, 2015)

Can Stunna stop using the N word? I find it offensive and disrespectful.


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2015)

*Mad Max (1979)* - I feel the film managed to get its point across, but did so poorly. Or perhaps I was too distracted anticipating Max's Mad transformation that it went over my head. So that one could have been on me. Action was decent for its release date. Personally I didn't like that much, but I can see why another person would. 

*5/10*


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

Dat lack of principles


----------



## Detective (May 16, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> That won't hold in the kangaroo court of law


----------



## Ae (May 16, 2015)

G'night nerds


----------



## Detective (May 16, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> G'night nerds



Wait, were you awake all this time, over night?





... good night, my friend. May your dreams be at least NC-17, because anything rated lower would allow for minors to be in attendance.


----------



## Yasha (May 16, 2015)

And Masterrace would go WHAT A LOVELY DAY! WITNESS ME!!!


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> That won't hold in the kangaroo court of law





Detective said:


>



*Spoiler*: _This reminds me of the time that my hours of watching CSPAN finally paid off_ 



[YOUTUBE]TKwyPm2Pa5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2015)

Para.  The Preakness is today.  Can American Pharaoh pull it off?


----------



## Grape (May 16, 2015)

Rukia, please.


----------



## Parallax (May 16, 2015)

i don't know what you are talking about

Saw Mad Max again last night, still hard as fuck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2015)

*Mad Max 2/The Road Warrior (1981) *- Better action and better pacing. Also, a more interesting and brutal group of villains. Which helps the setting a lot. I have found it more enjoyable than the first. 

*7/10*


----------



## Parallax (May 16, 2015)

a 7 

u suck khris


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2015)

Wait. Is that too low or too high?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 16, 2015)

i'm guessing too low


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2015)

Or Para just needs a reason to tell me that I suck.


----------



## Parallax (May 16, 2015)

I don't ever need a reason to 

but yeah that score


----------



## Suigetsu (May 16, 2015)

7/10??? Are you serious?   


I liked warrior woman 1, she was really good looking.
Heck she is still hot.


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

khris


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2015)

Mad Max Fury Road

Visually masterful. Great set pieces, very well directed and great mix of practical stunts and special effects. Also had some great unique touches that brought the world alive. It's far from perfect but it sets a precedent for recent action movies, showing how action sequences are done right. Hopefully the next one will have even less cgi.

B+


----------



## Parallax (May 16, 2015)

holy shit even Eno liked it


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2015)

Because it was good. If it was shit I'd have gone in. I appreciate when a director has vision and executes it well. I don't see why I have to applaud mediocrity


----------



## Parallax (May 16, 2015)

man when was the last time you liked a movie that wasn't depressing Eno


----------



## Lucaniel (May 16, 2015)

>fury road
>not depressing


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 16, 2015)

>B+

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Parallax (May 16, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >fury road
> >not depressing





I didn't consider this


----------



## Lucaniel (May 16, 2015)

hey stunna you're gonna find this useful


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2015)

@Road Warrior, I liked it. I don't see what's so amazingly special about it though. 

*Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome (1985)* - Very different from the first two. Not necessarily better however. It burned me out. Kids were annoying, and the villains were fodder(personality-wise). Action somehow got worse and the plot protection was strong in this one. The Thunderdome scene was cool, and the that's the best thing I can say about this movie. 

*4/10*


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

The only part in Fury Road I can think of where the CG looked bad was that 3D part at the end


----------



## Parallax (May 16, 2015)

there wasn't even a lot of it in the film in the first place


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2015)

I just went to the Northpark AMC theatre and watched a 3D movie on their IMAX screen.  Probably the best screen in Dallas.

And holy fucking shit.  Seeing the San Andreas trailer on that high quality screen.  I was scared as fuck.  No way am I ever moving back to So Cal.

Jurassic Park also looked terrifying.  Thank god the dinosaurs are extinct.


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

Dat Jurassic Park. No way World can compare.


----------



## Succubus (May 16, 2015)

*Jupiter Ascending* by Wachowshits

this movie is a fucking snoozefest. 

I just wasted a two hours of my life that i will regret having wasted for ever

1.5/5


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 16, 2015)

>Watching movies made by the Matrix hacks

You deserve to lose that time.


----------



## Megoo (May 16, 2015)

*Nightcrawler* (Dan Gilroy)
2 hours of being really uncomfortable.


----------



## Succubus (May 16, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> >Watching movies made by the Matrix hacks
> 
> You deserve to lose that time.



pls pers

Cloud Atlas was a very good movie


----------



## Lucaniel (May 16, 2015)

also, you know

the matrix

that was also very good


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

and Speed Racer


----------



## Liverbird (May 16, 2015)

I never found Cloud Atlas that good, but then again, a lot of people didn't


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2015)

Might get the triple crown this year!


----------



## The World (May 16, 2015)

liverturd strikes again


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2015)

I watched the race at Buffalo Wild Wings.  And I attempted to enjoy a beer.  Some old guy kept talking to me.


----------



## Yasha (May 16, 2015)

Last time I went to BWW, I ordered a coke.


----------



## Ae (May 16, 2015)

Sea of Trees getting bad reviews


----------



## Lucaniel (May 16, 2015)

oh yeah i saw the guardian pan it
disappointed


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

It was booed at Cannes? How rude.


----------



## Ae (May 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> It was booed at Cannes? How rude.



So fucking rude


----------



## Yasha (May 16, 2015)

*Breaking Bad Pilot*

Perhaps it would be more convincing had they given Walter a brain cancer instead of a lung cancer, because brain tumour sometimes does cause a drastic character change in terms of impulsiveness and aggression.

As a pilot, it passes since it makes me want to see episode 2.

8/10


----------



## Grape (May 16, 2015)

Yasha said:


> *Breaking Bad Pilot*
> 
> Perhaps it would be more convincing had they given Walter a brain cancer instead of a lung cancer, because brain tumour sometimes does cause a drastic character change in terms of impulsiveness and aggression.
> 
> ...




His actions are well explained later. His character changes are done so well.

Stick with it. The final two episodes are the fucking GOAT.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2015)

I clap at film festivals, but that's peer pressure.  I doubt I would ever actually boo a film.  I really thought that The Judge blew.  And I hate Robert Downey Jr.  And it was fucking opening night of TIFF.  But I still didn't boo.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 16, 2015)

Mad Max: Fury Road - 9/10

Maybe the best action film I've seen in years. Deliciously over the top in all the best ways possible.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2015)

Joe had a nice variety of breeders.  Never mind the mutant world; that would be a nice collection even in our current world.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 16, 2015)

Rukia...

[YOUTUBE]6bh4mvJ5jUg[/YOUTUBE]

Are you in bro?


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2015)

The opening gag in the trailer was lazy.

Jena is probably the only regular from the thread that will check it out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2015)

*Ex Machina (2015)* - Started very strong, but it never truly took off beyond that. Ava is uninteresting as hell, which is sad since she's the focal point of the story. I felt that there's supposed to be something that makes her feel different than the other AI. Maybe there was, but I never truly cared for her. She could have ended up as an AI for a Hentai game for all I cared. What was really interesting is the Nathan character. I wanted his past to be explored more, at least instead of that 15 minute long filler at the end of the movie. Aesthetically it was very easy on the eyes, amazing choice of color. There was a good sense of balance between the forest and the research facility. It was the main reason why the film kept my attention. It had excellent bits, even if it was overall okay at most. 

*7/10*


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2015)

Oh.  And I saw a trailer for a new National Lampoon's Vacation.  There is a scene where the father waves to Miranda Kerr when she is passing him.  Miranda Kerr waves back and is taken out by another vehicle.  I don't see anything fun about that at all.  And no one in the audience did either.  A lazy joke that wasn't funny when Scary Movie did it 20 years ago.


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

that review is turrible, khris


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> that review is turrible, khris



Why? Did you like that movie? 

As for me, I can't give a shit about anyone uninteresting. AI or not. So her "feel good" moment did nothing but waste time for me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 16, 2015)

kris is just jealous of these sick moves


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2015)

I'm not joking when I ask this question.  Khris has over 40,000 posts, but I only noticed him recently.  And when did he come along?  The same time Cyphon departed.  Cyphon changed his name, right?


----------



## Ae (May 16, 2015)

khris be spamming the wrestling thread


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2015)

khris did threaten to give me a crippler crossface the other day.


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

khris was posting before Cyphon fell off the map tho


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2015)

Stunna.  Which was your favorite breeder?


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2015)

Really?  I might have liked her the least.


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

that's cause she was the darkest


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2015)

tfw they realize that Cyphon was my Konoha Library rival 

And yeah, masterrace is right. I used to finish up wrestling threads on daily basis. That and Itachi-related threads. 

@Rukia, you really don't remember me from the Gaming Department days?  



~Gesy~ said:


> kris is just jealous of these sick moves



On the contrary, Oscar Isaac/Nathan was the best part of the movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 16, 2015)

Nathan was my favorite character as well


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2015)

He's basically living every internet dweller's dream.


----------



## Ae (May 16, 2015)

And Caleb is every internet dweller


----------



## Yasha (May 17, 2015)

None of the breeders is more attractive than Charlize Theron.


----------



## Succubus (May 17, 2015)

that dance scene was by far my favorite scene in the movie

It is as much creepy as it is humorous


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2015)

Session 7 was the best scene in Ex Machina /facts


----------



## Yasha (May 17, 2015)

Caleb knew it was just a man-made hole but he still fell for it. The ending served him right.


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2015)

dat heartlessness


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> And Caleb is every internet dweller



heh. if caleb was really a dweller then ava would be a furry loli with a bulging veiny dick attached to her.


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2015)

and that shit is just from tumblr.


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2015)

1) it's not from Tumblr

2) why does it matter if it was


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Caleb knew it was just a man-made hole but he still fell for it. The ending served him right.



man-made could have been better than the real thing for all we know.

Come on yash, you're telling me you wouldn't be the least bit curious?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 1) it's not from Tumblr
> 
> 2) why does it matter if it was



1) search futanari, loli, or furry in tumblr. 

2) tumblr is one of the most accessible sites to everyone. imagine what an internet *dweller * would/could find.


----------



## Parallax (May 17, 2015)

Khris u suck


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2015)

I thought you were talking about my reaction img nvm


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2015)

Gesy, stop twisting shit. 

I only search tumblr for sig stock.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2015)

khris said:


> Gesy, stop twisting shit.
> 
> I only search tumblr for sig stock.


Yeah buddy, I believe you.


----------



## Yasha (May 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> man-made could have been better than the real thing for all we know.
> 
> Come on yash, you're telling me you wouldn't be the least bit curious?



I would have fallen for the face, not the hole.


----------



## Grape (May 17, 2015)

Yasha trying to cut out on his personal responsibilities in regards to population control.

Stick your dick in a robot for the benefit of future generations, Yasha


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2015)

You mean....her mask?



Grape said:


> Yasha trying to cut out on his personal responsibilities in regards to population control.
> 
> Stick your dick in a robot for the benefit of future generations, Yasha



I thought Yasha was a man of science, apparently I was wrong.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah buddy, I believe you.



As long as I got my point across


----------



## Grape (May 17, 2015)

You got something across. I don't know if I would call it a point.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2015)

Grape we can't all be asexual like you bruv.


----------



## teddy (May 17, 2015)

Woah...last page took quite a turn


----------



## Grape (May 17, 2015)

Can't be bothered to read it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2015)

Grape said:


> Can't be bothered to read it.



That's because penetrative sex doesn't interest you in the least.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 17, 2015)

khris said:


> heh. if caleb was really a dweller then ava would be a furry loli with a bulging veiny dick attached to her.





khris said:


> and that shit is just from tumblr.



tumblr does furries but loli/futa is more 4chan/rule34


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2015)

There's still a good amount there. And some of them aren't tagged, so it's a minefield when searching for stock. 

There's a reason I never had a Bayonetta set, they always draw her with a dick.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 17, 2015)

use safebooru


----------



## Ae (May 17, 2015)

You're weirding me out khris


----------



## Lucaniel (May 17, 2015)

>a black white supremacist paedophile being weirded out by anyone

lies


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2015)

Why did you reset your postcount masterrace? 



Lucaniel said:


> use safebooru



Holy shit thanks Luc 




I can use this later.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 17, 2015)

you're welcome

how much do you reckon barca are gonna win by


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2015)

3 goal margin, but I see Juve scoring so 4-1. Though I hope Juve wins as I've stressed multiple times in the UCL thread. 

I wanna see us in the UCL again


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2015)

Ex Machina

A compelling thriller. Engaging and explores some very interesting ideas, even if the execution is perhaps abit rushed. 

A-


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Caleb knew it was just a man-made hole but he still fell for it. The ending served him right.



I don't think feeling empathy meant the ending served him right, it showed how he was weak willed human beings are. His own pathetic nature served him right.


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2015)

I liked how the film showed how human insecurities would shade our interactions with AIs, but I wouldn't say Caleb got what he deserved regardless. He was naive, but it's not like he was doing something wrong and got his just desserts.


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2015)

He was apparently intelligent but somehow thought an AI that's main goal was self preservation was gonna a go on the run with him. He was more than naive. I don't think he got his just desserts but he was foolish.


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2015)

Yeah...true.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> *I liked how the film showed how human insecurities would shade our interactions with AIs*, but I wouldn't say Caleb got what he deserved regardless. He was naive, but it's not like he was doing something wrong and got his just desserts.



I'd love to see how a bigoted AI would react.


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2015)

khris said:


> I'd love to see how a bigoted AI would react.



Sky net is a bigoted AI I guess.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2015)

Nathan was right


----------



## Jena (May 17, 2015)

*Midnight in Paris* - 8/10


----------



## Liverbird (May 17, 2015)

*Focus*_(2014)_ - 6/10 Good

This turned out to be more entertaining than I expected. Good flick and good watch. Acting was poor at times but acceptable.


----------



## Cheeky (May 17, 2015)

_Carnage_

Kate Winslet's drunk acting is pretty good. 

*B*


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2015)

Yasha said:


> None of the breeders is more attractive than Charlize Theron.


That's just a dumb throwaway post.  And no one took your bait.

So answer the question seriously this team.  Which was your favorite breeder?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2015)

anyone else think Rukia's taking this a little too seriously?


----------



## Violent by Design (May 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> It was booed at Cannes? How rude.



Films always get boo'd at the Cannes.


----------



## Parallax (May 17, 2015)

he's not taking it seriously at all


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2015)

What about you gesy?  The redhead?


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Films always get boo'd at the Cannes.


Yes, but it's still funny and rude.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]OJnVVhPGHzs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (May 17, 2015)

it's rude as hell

that festival is supposed to be classy

smh


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 17, 2015)

Did I miss the Ex-Machina discussion?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> What about you gesy?  The redhead?



Don't really know what you're talking about since I haven't seen the film.


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2015)

Dammit, Gesy.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2015)

I would have had sex with the Asian android.  Why not?  She was undressing.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _I will just leave this here_ 



[YOUTUBE]Lm46-envrHo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Dammit, Gesy.



Gathering friends together to  things like this is a pain. It has to be a big name film like Age of Ultron or Jurassic Park to get everyone on board.


....I need new friends


----------



## Lucaniel (May 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Gathering friends together to go things like this is a pain. It has to be a big name film like Age of Ultron or Jurassic Park to get everyone on board.
> 
> 
> ....I need new friends



do you have a complex about watching movies alone


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I would have had sex with the Asian android.  Why not?  She was undressing.


This is likely better off tagged...



~Gesy~ said:


> Gathering friends together to go things like this is a pain.


Go by yourself.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2015)

Watching movies at home with a girlfriend is the worst.  Typically they barely pay attention to what is going on.  And they ask all sorts of idiotic mundane questions.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2015)

Stunna, grow up.  It has been out a while now.


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2015)

It's been out for a month; stop trolling.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 17, 2015)

khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]OJnVVhPGHzs[/YOUTUBE]



"Why didn't you save your dad? Why would anyone be angry for saving your dad?"



Yup. Warner Bros. completely fucked up the DC cinematic universe. They screwed up Green Lantern so they had to make MoS their first installment of the DC universe. I hate the fact that 1) the title of the movie is Batman v. Superman (everyone knows that their going to partner up in the end)  and 2)BvS part 1 & 2 will be the birth of the Justice League.  I'm not even going to talk about WBs very terrible marketing team. Whose big idea was it to release a trailer on the same day of the release of the Star Wars and Age of Ultron trailer let alone an release it an entire year before the movie actually comes out in theaters. Only the Star Wars franchise can do that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> do you have a complex about watching movies alone



If it's something I really want to see i'll go watch it alone, but watching films in groups tend to make for a a better theater experience. 



Rukia said:


> Watching movies at home with a girlfriend is the worst.  Typically they barely pay attention to what is going on.  And they ask all sorts of idiotic mundane questions.



das a stereotype


----------



## Violent by Design (May 17, 2015)

It's sad what happened to the DC movie universe, we could have had a great alternative to the b-film/popcorn type of stuff Marvel already had locked down.


Remembering Green Lantern makes me sad.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> It's been out for a month; stop trolling.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 17, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> It's sad what happened to the DC movie universe, we could have had a great alternative to the b-film/popcorn type of stuff Marvel already had locked down.
> 
> 
> Remembering Green Lantern makes me sad.



At least we'll get a Green Lantern reboot in 5 years with the superior John Stewart as the lead.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2015)

lol, Green Lantern.  There is a guy that posts in this section that named himself after a villain from that travesty.


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2015)

what kind of loser would do that


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> lol, Green Lantern.  There is a guy that posts in this section that named himself after a villain from that travesty.



Maybe he was just a fan of the comics.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2015)

That was the joke.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2015)

You're the joke


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> That was the joke.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 17, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> Maybe he was just a fan of the comics.



Would that be much better?


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2015)

I'm looking forward to Straight out of Compton.  Makes me feel nostalgic about my childhood.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 17, 2015)

So Rukia,


Civil War >>>> Ragnarok 


?????


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2015)

We don't know anything about Ragnarok yet.  There are some promising things going on with Civil War though.  So probably.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 17, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Would that be much better?



Perhaps. I haven't read a GL comic before.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm looking forward to Straight out of Compton.  Makes me feel nostalgic about my childhood.



Get the fuck outta here


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 17, 2015)

Rukia is from Compton? Or maybe he is just a NWA fan. Either one is pretty bad.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2015)

Rukia was a suburban kid listening to Backstreet boys and Sugar Ray.


----------



## Parallax (May 17, 2015)

when did Ballstick start posting here again


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 17, 2015)

Parallax said:


> when did Ballstick start posting here again



Since I finished my finals and is finally released from responsibilities of studying every night to get a mediocre grade.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2015)

Clippers is the only team that couldn't close shop.

It'll be hilarious if they end up losing the series.


----------



## Slice (May 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Watching movies at home with a girlfriend is the worst.  Typically they barely pay attention to what is going on.  And they ask all sorts of idiotic mundane questions.





~Gesy~ said:


> das a stereotype



It really isnt.



Rukia said:


> lol, Green Lantern.  There is a guy that posts in this section that named himself after a villain from that travesty.





Stunna said:


> what kind of loser would do that



Stunna

Read the Sinestro Corps war to atone for your sins.
Because if you already had you wouldn't jump on that trolling attempt.


----------



## Parallax (May 17, 2015)

how is Rukia gonna call me a loser when he named his character after a Bleach character

one of the lower tier Bleach characters at that


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2015)

you do know that DC didn't invent the word "parallax" tho, right


----------



## Parallax (May 17, 2015)

yes I know that


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2015)

I...I wasn't talking to you


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2015)

Parallax said:


> how is Rukia gonna call me a loser when he named his character after a Bleach character
> 
> one of the lower tier Bleach characters at that


Again.  That's the joke.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> you do know that DC didn't invent the word "parallax" tho, right



That's the joke


----------



## Grape (May 17, 2015)

*Ex Machina - 8/10*

Caleb was weak


----------



## Han Solo (May 17, 2015)

Caleb was straight up retarded


----------



## Parallax (May 17, 2015)

it's hard to straight up call someone retarded when he's interacting with the first true AI ever


----------



## Han Solo (May 17, 2015)

Maybe I'm being too meta, but I saw it coming from a mile away.


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2015)

Celeb was weak. Compassion is what the enemy uses to disarm you. Caleb thought he could date AI. The guy was a muppet.


----------



## Sauce (May 17, 2015)

Pacific Rim. 7/10. Not too bad, not overwhelmingly good either.


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2015)

I think i could buy the Caleb betrayal if he spent more time with Ava. One week was way too short. And their interactions were far too sparse to have such a strong reaction.


----------



## Liverbird (May 17, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Celeb was weak. Compassion is what the enemy uses to disarm you. Caleb thought he could date AI. The guy was a muppet.



classic enno, no place for sentiments


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2015)

Well the AI was designed to his likeness; that topped with his attachment issues and well...


----------



## Parallax (May 17, 2015)

yeah because conversing with a being who knows when you're lying even on a subconscious level is in no way gonna have a effect on you


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> That's the joke


Then why'd you delete your post? 



Han Solo said:


> Maybe I'm being too meta, but I saw it coming from a mile away.


He was lonely and insecure; he let what that cloud his logical thinking. He wanted Ava to love him so much that it blinded him. Obviously he was dumb, but hey, he's human.


----------



## Han Solo (May 17, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I think i could buy the Caleb betrayal if he spent more time with Ava. One week was way too short. And their interactions were far too sparse to have such a strong reaction.



Barely even counts as a week either, considering the sessions couldn't have been that long. How he ever thought a real relationship was going to start when one person is a trapped lab rat and the other holds and the power is beyond me. Of course there wasn't going to be any trust, damn.



Stunna said:


> He was lonely and insecure; he let what that cloud his logical thinking. He wanted Ava to love him so much that it blinded him. Obviously he was dumb, but hey, he's human.



tldr

He was a bitch


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 17, 2015)

Mind your business, Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> tldr
> 
> He was a bitch


Yeah...I guess.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2015)

The way she would have been able to get me is playing with the fact that she is in fact a sentient being and that dismantling her would be unethical. 

I think that would have added more pressure than her acting cute.


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2015)

Well, that was the point of the scene where she was visibly distraught by Caleb telling her that she'd be turned off.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 17, 2015)

Caleb must have been a kiss less virgin to fall so deeply in love with an AI to actually think that a robot could love him back. That movie really rustled my jimmies. Caleb got what he deserved for being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2015)

Gaiz gaiz. Ava was designed based off of Caleb's porno preferences. He never stood a chance.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Well, that was the point of the scene where she was visibly distraught by Caleb telling her that she'd be turned off.



yeah, I guess i'm saying I would've been less personal about it in his shoes.


----------



## Han Solo (May 17, 2015)

Yeah, I don't think Caleb "got what he deserved"

But it was so hard to emphasise with him. I get that the idea of killing a living being would have serious effects on your pysche, but the romantic attachment just felt off. It's not just that I find it sad, I also found it really creepy. Projecting your love and loneliness onto a captive whose life is in your hands is fucked up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2015)

Different individuals have different levels of control when it comes to things like that. And as said before, his weaknesses were exploited.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2015)

I found it odd that Caleb got over the whole "AI" pretty fast, and went straight to romantic feelings. One week is a short time to totally digest that you're interacting with a functioning AI, let alone develop feelings for her.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2015)

khris said:


> I found it odd that Caleb got over the whole "AI" pretty fast, and went straight to romantic feelings. One week is a short time to totally digest that you're interacting with a functioning AI, let alone develop feelings for her.



Nah, At first it was a "save me from my evil father" fairy tale trope.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nah, At first it was a "save me from my evil father" fairy tale trope.



That's disney talk for "I want your D". It's a damsel in distress thing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2015)

Story was basically a cautionary tale for white knights.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Ae (May 17, 2015)

khris said:


> Why did you reset your postcount masterrace?



It's aesthetically better


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2015)

......how?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> ......how?



there comes a time when a man looks at the disgustingly huge number of posts he's made on an anime forum and he thinks to himself: "i must hide my shame"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> there comes a time when a man looks at the disgustingly huge number of posts he's made on an anime forum and he thinks to himself: "i must hide my shame"



Never


----------



## Ae (May 17, 2015)

I had like 9,000


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> there comes a time when a man looks at the disgustingly huge number of posts he's made on an anime forum and he thinks to himself: "i must hide my shame"



Did you do the same?

tfw you realize you have to start paying attention to these things.


----------



## Ae (May 17, 2015)

If only A11 counted posts


----------



## Lucaniel (May 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Did you do the same?
> 
> tfw you realize you have to start paying attention to these things.



i did, yes


----------



## Yasha (May 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> ......how?



The smaller the number, aesthethically the better for masterrace.


----------



## Yasha (May 17, 2015)

With all the superheroes films around and coming, this film is greatly underrated.

[YOUTUBE]eL57ncw2jr8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (May 17, 2015)

I thought it was boring


----------



## Samavarti (May 17, 2015)

Better underrated superhero film.

[YOUTUBE]PKmHBFgIoX0[/YOUTUBE]

Also i curse the whomever invented of Karoke, and the assholes that feel the need of having the entire neighborhood hear their singing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2015)

mystery men isn't overrated imo


----------



## Yasha (May 17, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I thought it was boring



Too soft for you I guess? How about Hard Candy? 

[YOUTUBE]a-C2H4ipxz0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 17, 2015)

Brooklyn nine-nine


----------



## Ae (May 17, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Too soft for you I guess? How about Hard Candy?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]a-C2H4ipxz0[/YOUTUBE]



Hard Candy was pretty good :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2015)

Yasha said:


> With all the superheroes films around and coming, this film is greatly underrated.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]eL57ncw2jr8[/YOUTUBE]



I'll have to check this out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 17, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> Better underrated superhero film.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PKmHBFgIoX0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Also i curse the whomever invented of Karoke, and the assholes that feel the need of having the entire neighborhood hear their singing.



These are the Sama posts that I wait for


----------



## Grape (May 17, 2015)

I think I'm going to lower my rating for Ex Machina, because the film feels very underwhelming.

7.5/10


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 17, 2015)

Although in Super, there is this where Ellen Page raped Ryan


----------



## Yasha (May 17, 2015)

Ellen Page should be the Canadian mascot.

*Breaking Bad season 1*

Nothing fancy, just the fundamentals - nice plot and good acting.

8.5/10


----------



## mali (May 17, 2015)

El Sexo de los ?ngeles 7.5/10

liked how the complexities of their relationships were handled but its slow in getting to the point at first. astrid is the standout here simply because she had the most on her plate in terms of acting and delivered.


----------



## Grape (May 17, 2015)

khris said:


> I'll have to check this out.


It's good stuff.

Super is my favorite comic book movie.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 18, 2015)

What the fuck was this last episode of GoT. Things are finally starting to get real interesting.


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> It's good stuff.
> 
> Super is my favorite comic book movie.


Over The Rocketeer??


----------



## Yasha (May 18, 2015)

*GoT S05E06*

I thought what shocker everyone was talking about. Meh, never care much about her.

If it happened on Arya, now that's a shocker.

6/10


----------



## Taleran (May 18, 2015)

I feel after 5 seasons people should be aware of how the society and class roles work in the world and that they don't mirror our own.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2015)

khris said:


> I'll have to check this out.



It's from the director of Guardians of the Galaxy too if that'll sway you one way or the other


----------



## Grape (May 18, 2015)

Dat sex scene doe


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> Better underrated superhero film.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PKmHBFgIoX0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Also i curse the whomever invented of Karoke, and the assholes that feel the need of having the entire neighborhood hear their singing.



"It was a suicide, he threw himself down an elevator shaft and landed on several bullets"


----------



## Taleran (May 18, 2015)

The best Superhero movie is Mr. Freedom.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2015)

Taleran said:


> The best Superhero movie is Mr. Freedom.



He certainly has the best outfit


----------



## konohamarutard (May 18, 2015)

I?m not even sure what it was called anymore, but it was awful.

The plot was a nerd was in love with a prep, and then discovered through being a dumb shit that he actually liked his nerd girl better than the prep girl. Yes they wasted a movie on that.

It was so terrible I?d give it 2/10


----------



## Yasha (May 18, 2015)

*The Walking Dead season 1*

You told me my husband was dead, that's why I let your penis into my vagina blah blah blah.

Well, at least Lori managed to annoy me. Most of the characters are worse than annoying. They are uninteresting. Boring.

Frank Darabont created this, really? The same Frank Darabont who made Shawshank Redemption, Green Mile and The Mist?

I have never seen the appeal of a zombiecalypse. I hope those extras playing zombies felt as dumb as I do when I watch them.

I'm gonna drop it.

4/10


----------



## The World (May 18, 2015)

konohamarutard said:


> I?m not even sure what it was called anymore, but it was awful.
> 
> The plot was a nerd was in love with a prep, and then discovered through being a dumb shit that he actually liked his nerd girl better than the prep girl. Yes they wasted a movie on that.
> 
> It was so terrible I?d give it 2/10



that was the movie with the girl from flash and mary winstead

sky high or something


----------



## The World (May 18, 2015)

Yasha said:


> *The Walking Dead season 1*
> 
> You told me my husband was dead, that's why I let your penis into my vagina blah blah blah.
> 
> ...




wasn't this season only like 6 episodes long?

the only bad episode being the last one ?

season 1 was one of the better seasons

FOH yasha


----------



## Yasha (May 18, 2015)

As I said, I am not a fan of zombies. I think they are dumb as hell.


----------



## Slice (May 18, 2015)

I dropped TWD after season 1. Never really enjoyed it compared to the comic.


----------



## The World (May 18, 2015)

Yasha said:


> As I said, I am not a fan of zombies. I think they are dumb as hell.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2015)

*The Matrix (1999)* -  Still amazing. Still an instant classic. The CGI was great. The action/badass moments are still cool as hell. Always loved the story/lore. 

*10/10*


----------



## Slice (May 18, 2015)

It was pretty great.
Too bad they never made any sequels that build up on that though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2015)

I've seen The Matrix about 20 times but never the other two. Don't ask why.


----------



## Slice (May 18, 2015)

I dont have to ask.
You did good.


----------



## Ae (May 18, 2015)

I've only seen the first one last year, and it was really average.


----------



## Yasha (May 18, 2015)

Warudo seems exactly like the type who would be obsessed with zombies. Don't ask why.


----------



## Slice (May 18, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I've only seen the first one last year, and it was really average.



>Not being completely blown away by experiencing it on the big screen in 1999





Yasha said:


> Warudo seems exactly like the type who would be obsessed with zombies. Don't ask why.



He lives in NYC. Probably because mindless masses are pretty familiar to him.


----------



## Ae (May 18, 2015)

I didn't need to see Space Odyssey in 1968 to be blown away. The Wachowskis wanted to make a cool movie, but not to me. Maybe I would be into it if I was really into video games.


----------



## Liverbird (May 18, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I've only seen the first one last year, and it was really average.


----------



## Yasha (May 18, 2015)

Slice said:


> He lives in NYC. Probably because mindless masses are pretty familiar to him.



You got a point. 

VBD lives in NYC, too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2015)

Yeah, Masterrace's taste is a tad bit suspect.


----------



## Ae (May 18, 2015)

You don't want to agree with the guy that thinks V for Vendetta is a great movie


----------



## Liverbird (May 18, 2015)

How is that worse than thinking The fucking Matrix is average?!?!?


----------



## Ae (May 18, 2015)

I'm going to share some kawaii asf shit for my 1000th post


----------



## olaf (May 18, 2015)

*Project Almanac* 3/10

only reedeming factor was that teenagers were realisticaly stupid 

*Ex Machina* 8/10

nothing revolutionary, but acted and filmed in a breathtaking way. great drama


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2015)

the least you can give The Matrix is that it's visually impressive.


----------



## Ae (May 18, 2015)

You guys are acting like I said it's the worst movie ever


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2015)

So what do you think about it aesthetically? 

**


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2015)

khris said:


> I've seen The Matrix about 20 times but never the other two. Don't ask why.


The only scene from Reloaded you need to watch:

[YOUTUBE]4puUo4OYViE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (May 18, 2015)

It's aesthetically appealing, but not pleasing.


----------



## Yasha (May 18, 2015)

Matrix is not in my Top 50 either. Aesthetics alone just doesn't cut it. If I want good-looking stuff, I just have to stare at my sig. Plot always comes first for me, followed by acting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2015)

I don't know what more they could have done to it make more appealing aesthetically but okay.


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _GoT_ 



Ramsay raped Sansa? Fuck this show.


----------



## Yasha (May 18, 2015)

I am surprised by people's strong reaction towards it. That scene is mild by GoT standard.


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2015)

I haven't seen the scene, I'm just upset by it happening.


----------



## Slice (May 18, 2015)

Havent seen a single episode of S5 so far.
They are really deviating from the books now arent they? Not a fan of that.


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2015)

I haven't either. I don't care about their deviating, but I haven't really felt motivated to watch this season. This recent revelation makes me want to watch even less.


----------



## Slice (May 18, 2015)

I'd like to watch it but just cant manage to find any damn time.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: _GoT_
> 
> 
> 
> Ramsay raped Sansa? Fuck this show.



seriously?

of course, d&d! why should cersei be the only one getting noncanonically raped? let's turn every female character into a victim through lurid sex scenes


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

Okay confession time, I've never seen an episode of GoT or read the books. Everyone just automatically assumes I do because it's easy for me to grasp the concepts of certain characters, and have a laugh at the various parody comedic material out there for the series. The assumptions became funny after a while, so I just rolled with it. 

People also assumed I watched the show, because I provided links to the leaked episodes quicker than anyone else. But that was just me being an efficient as fuck piracy king.


----------



## Han Solo (May 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> seriously?
> 
> of course, d&d! why should cersei be the only one getting noncanonically raped? let's turn every female character into a victim through lurid sex scenes



The whole thing is makes no sense, there is no real reason she should have ever even been with the Boltons in the first place other than to hamfist some joyful rape scenes into the story.


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

Also, as if I was going to wait another 25 years for the series to finish.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 18, 2015)

Thank goodness Houston won, if clippers won a championship Para would have died jumping on that bandwagon


----------



## Slice (May 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> Also, as if I was going to wait another 25 years for the series to finish.



You should try reading Berserk.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> Also, as if I was going to wait another 25 years for the series to finish.



This is your most clever ruse yet,





















You're still the biggest GOT fan I know on this site


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

Slice said:


> You should try reading Berserk.



E-E-Explain this bullshit to me, homeslice. Is it seriously going to take that long?


----------



## Ae (May 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]JvTEHb-vtAo[/YOUTUBE]

Seyfried is most underrated of all times


----------



## Han Solo (May 18, 2015)

I haven't read a chapter of Berserk since about 2009/2010 and I'm not going to until either the series finishes (HAHAHAHA) or Miura pegs it.


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

I haven't read Beserk at all.

Thankfully my GOAT spider sense made me dodge that bullet, unlike my poor bruder Slice.


----------



## Slice (May 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> E-E-Explain this bullshit to me, homeslice. Is it seriously going to take that long?



I doubt it is ever going to finish.



Han Solo said:


> I haven't read a chapter of Berserk since about 2009/2010 and I'm not going to until either the series finishes (HAHAHAHA) or Miura pegs it.



You missed about 30 chapters then.



Detective said:


> I haven't read Beserk at all.
> 
> Thankfully my GOAT spider sense made me dodge that bullet, unlike my poor bruder Slice.



I regret nothing.
Dat art.


----------



## Ae (May 18, 2015)

You know what's GOAT spider sense?

If you stop reading manga all together


----------



## Jena (May 18, 2015)

Why do the GoT show writers hate Sansa Stark so fucking much?


----------



## Han Solo (May 18, 2015)

Slice said:


> You missed about 30 chapters then.



5 years, 30 chapters





Slice said:


> I regret nothing.
> Dat art.



Yeah I don't "regret" reading it, even if I never touch it again I got a hell of a lot out of the Golden Age arc.



Masterrace said:


> You know what's GOAT spider sense?
> 
> If you stop reading manga all together



No.


----------



## Ae (May 18, 2015)

I'm glad I didn't waste my time on all those other mediocre mangas and only ever read Naruto & Bleach.


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

Slice said:


> I regret nothing.
> Dat art.



[YOUTUBE]8fCV2F6u5mU[/YOUTUBE]



Masterrace said:


> You know what's GOAT spider sense?
> 
> If you stop reading manga all together



You should branch out and read literary material beyond the Ages 8-12 bracket that you have shackled yourself to, my friend.



Jena said:


> Why do the GoT show writers hate Sansa Stark so fucking much?



Well, since I don't follow the character at all, is she different from how other female characters are treated on the show? I only follow the dragon queen character's antics, via Rukia keeping me well informed, mostly because of the actress that plays her.


----------



## Han Solo (May 18, 2015)

Jena said:


> Why do the GoT show writers hate Sansa Stark so fucking much?



They just seem to amalgamating a crazy amount of characters and story lines together and so Sansa will be both in Theon's redemption arc such as it is, but it likely also confirms that the Sansa/Harry marriage will actually go through in the books and he isn't going to be the nicest person ever.

Regardless they seriously need to stop the shock value shit, it's not like they are going to top what happened to Theon.


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

Slice

[YOUTUBE]eWSavoB8a1k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (May 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> You should branch out and read literary material beyond the Ages 8-12 bracket that you have shackled yourself to, my friend.



I've read Death Note & Monster, but I get bored. 

Not sure if it's a Japanese's culture, but it just doesn't interest me.


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I've read Death Note & Monster, but I get bored.



I'll give you a single rec for now, but read One Punch Man.


----------



## Han Solo (May 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> You should branch out and read literary material *beyond the Ages 8-12 bracket* that you have shackled yourself to, my friend.





Masterrace said:


> I've read *Death Note* & Monster, but I get bored.


----------



## Ae (May 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> I'll give you a single rec for now, but read One Punch Man.



I hate comedy in manga.


----------



## Slice (May 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]8fCV2F6u5mU[/YOUTUBE]







Detective said:


> Slice
> 
> [YOUTUBE]eWSavoB8a1k[/YOUTUBE]



Not even a good "selection" (most of the songs by the same artist) of songs.


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

Speaking of literary material, I am seriously in a novel drought right now. It's like I have devoured everything written in the last 10-15 years.

Slice, I am dying for Cinder Spires to be released, man. Why isn't it fucking September yet?


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

Slice said:


> Not even a good "selection" (most of the songs by the same artist) of songs.



I know, but I laughed when this had one of the highest view counts when I YT'd "German music"


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I hate comedy in manga.



Not a generic comedy, doe. It's a super hero story. With art by the GOAT himself, Murata


----------



## Ae (May 18, 2015)

If someone can actually name a manga that I would like, then I'd stop being a racist p*d*p**** or some shit.


----------



## Slice (May 18, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> 5 years, 30 chapters



4-8 chapters a year.


----------



## Yasha (May 18, 2015)

I dropped Berserk and don't miss it one bit. It felt like Edge of Tomorrow after a while.

HxH on the other hand.....


----------



## Ae (May 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> Not a generic comedy, doe. It's a super hero story. With art by the GOAT himself, Murata



The main character looks stupid


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> If someone can actually name a manga that I would like, then I'd stop being a racist p*d*p**** or some shit.



What are you looking for, doe?



inb4 loli romance


----------



## Slice (May 18, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> If someone can actually name a manga that I would like, then I'd stop being a racist p*d*p**** or some shit.



Hmm.

Fairy Tail has quite a few scenes of implied underage nudity. But its a comedy manga.



Detective said:


> Slice, I am dying for Cinder Spires to be released, man. Why isn't it fucking September yet?



I still have the Alera books to work through (3/4 of the second done) so i can manage.

Still hyped for it.


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> The main character looks stupid



It's a trap, for surprisingly amazing antics once you read it.


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

Fairy Tail
One Piece
Toriko

... a shit


----------



## Ae (May 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> What are you looking for, doe?
> 
> 
> 
> inb4 loli romance



Well in movies I usually like mind-bending or fuck up shit (not gore).


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Well in movies I usually like mind-bending or fuck up shit (not gore).



Ha! I would have taken you for a secret romantic comedy manga fan, or something.


----------



## Samavarti (May 18, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> If someone can actually name a manga that I would like, then I'd stop being a racist p*d*p**** or some shit.



Kodomo no Jikan


----------



## Ae (May 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> Ha! I would have taken you for a secret romantic comedy manga fan, or something.



I enjoy a good love story, but Japanese or Asian dramas in general make me want to throw up.


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> Kodomo no Jikan


----------



## Han Solo (May 18, 2015)

Boku no Pico GOAT BOAT animu

Highly recommended


----------



## Ae (May 18, 2015)

Yeah, I was right One Punch Man is too silly. The main guy is unbearably annoying.


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

Stop trying to act like you've actually taken the effort to read it, masterblackness


----------



## The World (May 18, 2015)

Toriko is fun

u hate fun?


----------



## The World (May 18, 2015)

why are you fools even entertaining masterautist?



Detective said:


> I haven't read Beserk at all.
> 
> Thankfully my GOAT spider sense made me dodge that bullet, unlike my poor bruder Slice.



I've only read the Golden Age because I watched the trilogy movies first

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkDYnXTBrI8&[/YOUTUBE]

you should watch the movies, they leave out alot of great stuff from the manga but it was necessary for the 2 hour movie format

and I think they're pretty great for what they are 

some of the cgi in the first movie might turn you off a bit but it gets better



Jena said:


> Why do the GoT show writers hate Sansa Stark so fucking much?



from what I hear she's garbage in the books as well

I liked the scene

hopefully she gets her retribution like arya


----------



## Lucaniel (May 18, 2015)

> from what I hear she's garbage in the books as well



nope          .


----------



## Parallax (May 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> *Speaking of literary material, I am seriously in a novel drought right now*. It's like I have devoured everything written in the last 10-15 years.
> 
> Slice, I am dying for Cinder Spires to be released, man. Why isn't it fucking September yet?



how is this even possible?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 18, 2015)

Parallax said:


> how is this even possible?



detective mostly reads genre fiction, specifically urban fantasy


----------



## Parallax (May 18, 2015)

Sansa is great in the books, fuck you Warudo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2015)

I'm sure this is the turning point for her here. She seems to be cooking up something devious.

:inovilla


----------



## The World (May 18, 2015)

sansa hasn't done anything this season to annoy me

so i say she's getting better


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2015)

Jena said:


> Why do the GoT show writers hate Sansa Stark so fucking much?


that's a real fucking good question



The World said:


> from  what I hear she's garbage in the books as well
> 
> I liked the scene


warudo a shit


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2015)

Sansa didn't get raped.  I think that was a pretty typical way for a Westeros husband and wife to consummate their marriage.  She didn't resist.  She didn't didn't scream for help.  She undressed just like Ramsay told her to.  He just helped her out when he saw how slowly she was going.


----------



## The World (May 18, 2015)

stunna squat down


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Sansa didn't get raped.  I think that was a pretty typical way for a Westeros husband and wife to consummate their marriage.  She didn't resist.  She didn't didn't scream for help.  She undressed just like Ramsay told her to.  He just helped her out when he saw how slowly she was going.



Pretty sure Ramsay ripped her clothes and bent her over.

Pretty sure she tried to talk her way out of it, but Ramsay didn't care for what she had to say.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2015)

Not rape.  That is actually a pretty typical sexual encounter.


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2015)

learning more about Rukia than I cared to


----------



## Parallax (May 18, 2015)

Rukia dropping his A bomb only for it to be so repugnant nobody actually takes him seriously


----------



## The World (May 18, 2015)

if this were the books ramsay would have been hardcore raping his wife with dogs and having theon eat out her puss

sansa rape scene seems pretty light in comparison


----------



## The World (May 18, 2015)

I mean she did agree to marry him

did she honestly think she could get out of consummating a marriage a second time? 

she ain't that slick


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2015)

defending a character being unnecessarily raped because "it could have been worse" is pretty sketchers


----------



## The World (May 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> defending a character being unnecessarily raped because "it could have been worse" is pretty sketchers



you agree to marry a person even if it's for political reasons or your given away by your father/guardian in an arranged marriage

you consummate bruh

this happened all the time back in the day and even today in certain cultures


----------



## The World (May 18, 2015)

it's only creepy having theon watch

we don't see if ramsay brutalizes her in any way


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2015)

dis          troll


----------



## Parallax (May 18, 2015)

Warudo stop digging this hole man


----------



## The World (May 18, 2015)

did you even watch the episode para? 

stunna is a baby and can't handle the truth

sansa agreed to littlefingers plan

she knew what she was getting herself into


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2015)

Theon having to watch his sortof sister getting raped was a nice touch.

Ramsay ranks higher than most characters I know on the 'Sadistic Fucks "scale.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2015)

The World said:


> did you even watch the episode para?
> 
> stunna is a baby and can't handle the truth
> 
> ...



She should have

but I think she still had some naivety left in her.


----------



## Parallax (May 18, 2015)

Warudo I've said for years I don't watch the show


----------



## The World (May 18, 2015)

the question was rhetorical you ignoramus


----------



## The World (May 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> She should have
> 
> but I think she still had some naivety left in her.



yeah that does seem to be the case

in her mind she was probably hoping to avoid it somehow


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 18, 2015)

Mad Max : Fury Road 8/10


----------



## Han Solo (May 18, 2015)

The main problem is that the whole plotline with Sansa makes no fucking sense.


----------



## The World (May 18, 2015)

yea batfinger is doing a million different things that contradict 

and he's suppose to have some brilliant D & D endgame???


----------



## Grape (May 18, 2015)

I agree with Rukia and Warudo. 

Sansa thinking she was going to just go to sleep that night was her own fault.

Bitch shoulda known.


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2015)

this thread, man


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2015)

This tumblr post tho...




Ramsay is killing it, I feel like he'll meet a brutal end eventually, but i'm enjoying the hell out of him.


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2015)

ugh**


----------



## The World (May 18, 2015)

she's a virgin

of course it's gonna hurt


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2015)

The World said:


> she's a virgin
> 
> of course it's gonna hurt


----------



## Parallax (May 18, 2015)

diluting Ramsay is one of the worst things the show ever did


----------



## The World (May 18, 2015)

he's still sadistic 

para pls


and can this baby stunna grow up


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2015)

shut your clown ass up


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2015)

It's funny, Ramsay was starting to gain his harem of fangirls before this...

They all belong to Jon Snow now.




Stunna said:


> ugh**


----------



## The World (May 18, 2015)

man i wish stunna was watching that scene with his dad 

the uncomfortable awkwardness that would ensue and stunna probably trying an off color joke to lighten the tension only to fail and have his angry pops yell at him 

hope he got the volume on full blast too


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2015)

nothing in that hypothetical makes any sense


----------



## Parallax (May 18, 2015)

he's nowhere near what he is in the book, stop being so basic Warudo


----------



## The World (May 18, 2015)

you really expect them to show all that shit? 

it's HBO not a NC-17 movie or whatever rating goes beyond that where shit is so deplorable it has to be banned in 50 countries

i daresay he's not even that big of a character to waste all that effort on

with so many other characters at play

show a little sadism and sneering smugness and people get the point


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2015)

Shame my semester is over. I used to talk Game of Thrones with my Humanities professor. It was my way of kissing ass for higher grades.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 18, 2015)

warudo u suck rite now


----------



## The World (May 18, 2015)

nah chill         .


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 18, 2015)

I see Warudo has perfected his baiting techniques


----------



## The World (May 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Shame my semester is over. I used to talk Game of Thrones with my Humanities professor. It was my way of kissing ass for higher grades.



give her the dee

and watch ur grades rise steadily along with ur erection


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 18, 2015)

The World said:


> give her the dee
> 
> and watch ur grades rise steadily along with ur erection



So when your erection is over you'll be failing ?


----------



## The World (May 18, 2015)

pop a blue pill until he graduates


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 18, 2015)

The World said:


> pop a blue pill until he graduates



Buts that's going to last over 2 hours !


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

The Fast & Furiosa


----------



## Slice (May 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> The Fast & Furiosa



Finally going to see it thursday evening


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

Slice said:


> Finally going to see it thursday evening



Fuck Yeah

[YOUTUBE]8bzziAv9o4w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (May 18, 2015)

Detective posting all that old Bavaria / Austria mountain regions folk music nobody even listens to. 

There is a genre called "Schlager" its basically turrible music that has a huge mass appeal because of the easy on the ear melodies and (dumb) lyrics. A few of the most popular artists here make that kind of music. Always makes me sad. There is so many good pop and rock artists here and that shit makes all the money.


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

Slice said:


> Detective posting all that old Bavaria / Austria mountain regions folk music nobody even listens to.



You know that's right


----------



## Slice (May 18, 2015)

D

This is the highest selling German artist right now with the most popular song of 2014:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2czABFw6RnE[/YOUTUBE]

At least she's crazy hot.


----------



## The World (May 18, 2015)

man I really wanna go see Mad Max 

but the theater I want to go to is so far away


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

Slice said:


> D
> 
> This is the highest selling German artist right now with the most popular song of 2014:
> 
> ...



That was some Celine Dion level music video shittyness, doe. 

Also, I did a quick google, and she's the same age as me. What the fuck, she seems much older. Somewhat in cougar territory. Myabe the music video's lightning wasn't the best?

Also, what the hell was that red suit thing?



EDIT: I looked closer at her birthday, she's an 84'er. So only currently 30 for now.


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

The World said:


> man I really wanna go see Mad Max
> 
> but the theater I want to go to is so far away



Oh? 

You were able to secure the necessary funds?

Nice!


----------



## Parallax (May 18, 2015)

I'm seeing it again on Thursday


----------



## Slice (May 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> Also, I did a quick google, and she's the same age as me. What the fuck, she seems much older. Somewhat in cougar territory. Myabe the music video's lightning wasn't the best?



You're asian. You look younger by default.


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I'm seeing it again on Thursday



Rich cartel money Para confirmed


----------



## Grape (May 18, 2015)

Silicon Valley was great again this week.


This show continues to be the GOAT comedy.


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

Slice said:


> You're asian. You look younger by default.




Seriously though, when I do a complete shave, I look like I'm 18 again. 

But that is balanced by my ability to grow quality facial hair when I decide to maintain a bearded look.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> Silicon Valley was great again this week.
> 
> 
> This show continues to be the GOAT comedy.



Grape keep selling

No one's buying


----------



## Parallax (May 18, 2015)

Nah man I'm hitting up the $6 theater.


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

Speaking of Asians, I remember when I used to work with this Vietnamese dude who once pulled out a picture of this teenage/college level girl, and asked the rest of our co-workers to guess how old she was.

I immediately knew something was off, so I kept randomly tossing in "she's a trap!!!"whenever it came around to my turn to correctly guess.

As you may have guessed, it was his mom, who was 50, but looked like she was 17-20 range.



MS chose the wrong race to thirst after. An east Asian woman's ability to disguise her age until that magical day when she suddenly turns into a small old lady, is ridiculous.


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Nah man I'm hitting up the $6 theater.



Holy shit dude, that's cheap. And for a new film too. I mean, I've heard of $ 4.50 matinee showings, but that's after a film has run for a while.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2015)

I tend to watch films on Wednesdays because that's when they're 5 bucks


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I tend to watch films on Wednesdays because that's when they're 5 bucks



Yeah but, that's during off peak hours though, right?


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

Also, I could never go see a film on a day when I know I have to work the following day. It saps the excitement of unwinding and watching an entertaining film, right out of me.

That's why I will only ever see a film on Fridays or Saturdays.


----------



## Slice (May 18, 2015)

6$ is damn cheap.

My ticket costs 11,50€.
Even if the movie wasn't in 3D it would still be 9,50.
And its one of the cheapest cinemas in the region.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah but, that's during off peak hours though, right?



no, that's an all day special


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 18, 2015)

>not buying tickets on Mondays weekdays as a Senior citizen so you get tickets half off.


----------



## Grape (May 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Grape keep selling
> 
> No one's buying





You're the one missing out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 18, 2015)

Slice doesn't like to use his senior citizens perks with the exception of handicap parking.


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2015)

Louie was good last week.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Louie was good last week.



I loved that phone sex segment. So funny.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 18, 2015)

I notice Stunna doesn't watch African American programming


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 18, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I notice Stunna doesn't watch African American programming


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2015)

dat blatant lying


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 18, 2015)

To be fair to Stunna, BET programs are really garbage.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 18, 2015)

Chappie: 8/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> To be fair to Stunna, BET programs are really garbage.



I don't think there are any good black programs currently on air.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2015)

The World said:


> man I really wanna go see Mad Max
> 
> but the theater I want to go to is so far away


I have actually watched Max 3 times already.  Why?  Witcher 3 isn't out yet.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2015)

Silicon Valley really is great though.  You guys should get in on it.


----------



## Liverbird (May 18, 2015)

Used to watch it, dropped it. Got bored from it I guess, I don't really know, but yeah, it's better than a lot of stuff out there.


----------



## Grape (May 18, 2015)

wtfface.gif


----------



## The Weeknd (May 18, 2015)

About to watch Ex Machina.


----------



## Ae (May 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> Stop trying to act like you've actually taken the effort to read it, masterblackness



I really did old man


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2015)

Theon's redemption arc is really going well.  I'm excited to see how he will rescue Sansa and Winterfell.


----------



## Ae (May 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> Speaking of Asians, I remember when I used to work with this Vietnamese dude who once pulled out a picture of this teenage/college level girl, and asked the rest of our co-workers to guess how old she was.
> 
> I immediately knew something was off, so I kept randomly tossing in "she's a trap!!!"whenever it came around to my turn to correctly guess.
> 
> ...



I've never found a single asian attractive, I atleast, found a few mulatto attractive.


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2015)

I have been waiting since 2012 for Theon to get his revenge.  This is going to be sweet.


----------



## Ae (May 18, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2015)

Theon got what he deserved


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2015)

Theon is going to put Sansa on the Iron Throne.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2015)

*Mad Max: Fury Road* - All Of The Numbers Combined/10


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2015)

Castiel said:


> *Mad Max: Fury Road* - All Of The Numbers Combined/10


The breeders.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2015)

Their names are incredible

Toast the Knowing, The Splendid Angharad, Capable, The Dag and Cheedo the Fragile


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2015)

What a fantastic collection Joe amassed!


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2015)

And btw.  There was a black character in Mad Max.  When Max was having visions of all the people he failed to save.  There was a black witch doctor looking guy.


----------



## Succubus (May 18, 2015)

*No One Lives (2012)* by Ryuhei Kitamura

the movie reminds me of a japanese movie called *Lesson of the Evil* when i just realized its the different director

I love the MC he's definitely one of the best sociopathic serial killers but its little a bit know about him I wish they would make a sequel about his backstory

Luke Evans did such a great job in this movie

8/10


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> And btw.  There was a black character in Mad Max.  When Max was having visions of all the people he failed to save.  There was a black witch doctor looking guy.



How many people of african descent are there in Australia in general?  I mean they refer to the Aboriginal people as 'Blacks'




Succubus said:


> Ryuhei Kitamura



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=c-q38yXqxEM?t=6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (May 18, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I've never found a single asian attractive, I atleast, found a few mulatto attractive.



Not even Yumi?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 18, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> To be fair to Stunna, BET programs are really garbage.



106 & parks was on when I posted that, any real African American would have that imbedded in their genetics.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2015)

Sounds like your racist jabs are in need an update, Huey. 106 & park was cancelled like 6 months ago


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2015)

got   heeem


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2015)

It's too easy; Sometimes I can't resist.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sounds like your racist jabs are in need an update, Huey. 106 & park was cancelled like 6 months ago



Well I wouldn't know, I don't listen to hippity hoppity


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sounds like your racist jabs are in need an update, Huey. 106 & park was cancelled like 6 months ago





~Gesy~ said:


> It's too easy; Sometimes I can't resist.



Wait hold the fuck up!




> BET?s ?106 & Park? has been canceled! Sort of. The music video countdown show hosted by Keshia Chant? and Shad ?Bow Wow? Moss will be moving online! Will you still tune in?
> 
> View Gallery
> 15 Photos
> After 14 years on the air, BET has decided to cancel 106 & Park. However, all is not lost. In an effort to better engage with its core audience, the music video countdown show will move to BET.com for a totally immersive online experience. Will you be missing Shad Moss, 27, and Keshia Chant?, 26, on your TV screens?




Gesy confirmed not black enough as well


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2015)

I don't know where you got that from since the main site says they're only showing "archived footage". 

and black enough for what?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 18, 2015)

I have you know I got that from the Hollywood reporter, the most reliable news site on tabloids and shit people don't really care about.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 18, 2015)

Mad Max: 9.5/10


----------



## Ae (May 19, 2015)

Heard California got some rain. Guess they won't be needing these


----------



## Slice (May 19, 2015)

The Colosseum...
Scerpers taking over everything from WAD. 
Brilliant!


----------



## Yasha (May 19, 2015)

Damn, they killed Tuco.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2015)

I convinced my cousin to go see Mad Max tomorrow.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 19, 2015)

khris said:


> I convinced my cousin to go see Mad Max tomorrow.



You're a very nice cousin.


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2015)

it's so nice that we can all be of one accord for once; united by our love for post-apocalyptic mayhem


----------



## Yasha (May 19, 2015)

Even Enno can't find a reason to hate it.


----------



## Liverbird (May 19, 2015)

khris said:


> I convinced my cousin to go see Mad Max tomorrow.



Who the fuck needs convincing to see Mad Max?!


----------



## Slice (May 19, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Who the fuck needs convincing to see Mad Max?!



People that werent born in the 80s and have no idea what Mad Max even is.


----------



## Liverbird (May 19, 2015)

I wasn't born in the 80s and had no idea what Mad Max was until I heard of Fury Road and saw the trailers. I was ecstatic and I still am!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2015)

Who shat on your breakfast this morning?


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2015)

Is it safe to say that Fury Road is the best sequel to come out of a seemingly retired franchise?


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Is it safe to say that Fury Road is the best reboot to come out of a seemingly retired franchise?



I agree with this.


----------



## Liverbird (May 19, 2015)

khris said:


> Who shat on your breakfast this morning?



If you're talking to me, I didn't have breakfast this morning, I'm just having lunch now.


----------



## Slice (May 19, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> I wasn't born in the 80s and had no idea what Mad Max was until I heard of Fury Road and saw the trailers. I was ecstatic and I still am!



People in this thread arent really a good indicator for the general population.


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> I agree with this.


It's harder to call this the best reboot than it is to call it the best late sequel.


----------



## Liverbird (May 19, 2015)

Slice said:


> People in this thread arent really a good indicator for the general population.



Fair point


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> If you're talking to me, I didn't have breakfast this morning, I'm just having lunch now.



Real talk, does anyone actually have a legit breakfast anymore? I usually just go straight for lunch, or if I'm actually hungry that early in the morning, a small snack.


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> It's harder to call this the best reboot than it is to call it the best late sequel.



That is irrelevant.


----------



## Liverbird (May 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Real talk, does anyone actually have a legit breakfast anymore? I usually just go straight for lunch, or if I'm actually hungry that early in the morning, a small snack.



Rarely. I usually stay up to 4AM awake, pretty much every night, so I wake up at 12 or 1PM which is already too late for breakfast, so I wait 1 or 2 more hours and have a proper lunch. I have a meal between Lunch and Dinner every now and then, to make up for the breakfast I didn't have.


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Rarely. I usually stay up to 4AM awake, pretty much every night, so I wake up at 12 or 1PM which is already too late for breakfast, so I wait 1 or 2 more hours and have a proper lunch. I have a meal between Lunch and Dinner every now and then, to make up for the breakfast I didn't have.



Do you find it interferes with your digestice cycle? Or do you do any excercise in between to help, or possibly try not to eat at least 2-3 hours before sleeping?


----------



## Liverbird (May 19, 2015)

I eat every time I'm hungry, but I never eat a lot. I'm in good shape and I work out every two nights for an hour or an hour and a half. I've had no interferences in my digestive cycle, none that I'm aware of anyway. I guess I've been living like this for a while now, so my body has adjusted/adapted to it. I've always had a poor metabolism though, but I don't think any of this has to do with that.


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

That's pretty cool to know though, that your body naturally adjusted it's cycle. A lot of people I know say it's hard to eat if your sleep/wake cycle is altered dramatically. I know back when I used to work the graveyard shift in my early 20's(1 AM to 9 AM), I purposely didn't eat anything during that timespan, and waited until I got home, because it wasn't good to intake during my body's natural digestion time.

What kind of working out do you do for 60-90 minutes, LB? Cardio mainly?


----------



## Liverbird (May 19, 2015)

You worked at a Graveyard shift? That's cool

I've focused on abs lately(Ab Ripper X), and the other usual stuff I've always done, Squats, Push-ups, Forearm and Bicep workouts. Used to do a regular complete workout 4-5 days a week back when I hit the gym, but got too lazy so I just workout home.


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

Yeah, I worked fulltime even while in school, in order to help my family out(graveyard shifts were the most efficient for it, since it gave me time during the day to study, even if I only slept 4-5 hours a night). It was hell on my body, but I learned the concept of maturity early due to it, and other valuable life lessons.


----------



## Katou (May 19, 2015)

Mad Max . .it was shit. . .0/10


----------



## Liverbird (May 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah, I worked fulltime even while in school, in order to help my family out(graveyard shifts were the most efficient for it, since it gave me time during the day to study, even if I only slept 4-5 hours a night). It was hell on my body, but I learned the concept of maturity early due to it, and other valuable life lessons.



Glad to hear that made you wiser. Anyway, you still having problems with your sleep or digestive cycle or smth?


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Glad to hear that made you wiser. Anyway, you still having problems with your sleep or digestive cycle or smth?



Yeah, if I eat at weird hours, it's not horrible, but the body doesn't feel as good as usual. So I try to stick to a set schedule, but supplement small snacks in between to keep the metabolism gunning. Thankfully I have a strong one, but it's weird when I can suddenly lose many pounds during a small period of time.


----------



## Liverbird (May 19, 2015)

Wallachia said:


> Mad Max . .it was shit. . .0/10


----------



## Liverbird (May 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah, if I eat at weird hours, it's not horrible, but the body doesn't feel as good as usual. So I try to stick to a set schedule, but supplement small snacks in between to keep the metabolism gunning. Thankfully I have a strong one, but it's weird when I can suddenly lose many pounds during a small period of time.



Well, that's worrying. I'd also stick to a schedule if I were you, things like this are concerning.


----------



## Parallax (May 19, 2015)

*Mad Men, "Person to Person"*

this is possibly the single best tv ending for a show I have ever see.  Things are resolved in a way that could fall either way for the character, nobody is guaranteed a happy ending but there's a immense feeling of satisfaction and closure i didn't think it was capable of achievement.  The "refrigerator shelf" scene is one of the most powerful and cathartic scenes i've ever seen.  What a series

A+


----------



## Liverbird (May 19, 2015)

Anyone else here allergic to pollen? Sucks balls big time


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Anyone else here allergic to pollen? Sucks balls big time



Thankfully I have no allergies. Or at least have never come across something that caused me to have a reaction of any kind.


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

Parallax said:


> *Mad Men, "Person to Person"*
> 
> this is possibly the single best tv ending for a show I have ever see.  Things are resolved in a way that could fall either way for the character, nobody is guaranteed a happy ending but there's a immense feeling of satisfaction and closure i didn't think it was capable of achievement.  The "refrigerator shelf" scene is one of the most powerful and cathartic scenes i've ever seen.  What a series
> 
> A+



Yo, I heard they referenced that popular 70's Coke ad?


----------



## Parallax (May 19, 2015)

yeah they did

it actually fit and there have been allusions and references to it the entire season.


----------



## Liverbird (May 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Thankfully I have no allergies. Or at least have never come across something that caused me to have a reaction of any kind.



I'm allergic to pollen(gets me every spring and lasts for like a month or two)/ Runny nose, itchy eyes that swell if I itch them. I can't taste any food either, which is like the worst. I'm also allergic to cats, and a couple of fruits(watermelon, peaches etc).


----------



## Liverbird (May 19, 2015)

Mad Men is done? Wow


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

That sucks, dude. 

At least it's not the kind of allergy where you immediately go into shock at the mere smell or touch of the source of the allergy though, right?


----------



## Liverbird (May 19, 2015)

No. When in contact with pollen, I start sneezing, like a LOT. It's slowly downward spiral from there.


----------



## Liverbird (May 19, 2015)

Watched Wedding Crashers for the first time last night. Laughed my ass off

Watching Cronenberg's "A History of Violence next"


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

I was planning on seeing Tomorrowland this week, but have heard it's not that good, according to early scathing reviews. Apparently this could be Brad Bird's first real fuck up, but I have no doubt the lion's share of the blame rests with that hack writer Lindelof.


----------



## Liverbird (May 19, 2015)

I think Tomorrowland is showing in our local cinema and I just might go and check it out. Looked interesting.


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> That is irrelevant.


no one cares about your bait about the reboot vs. sequel debate; my post was wholly relevant to what _I_ was saying


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> no one cares about your bait about the reboot vs. sequel debate; my post was wholly relevant to what _I_ was saying



Your opinion holds no currency value in this thread, doe. I think the ruble is rated higher.


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

Speaking of rubles, has anyone ever thought of taking advantage of their currency exchange value, and taking a vacation there? There are some really beautiful parts to that country. I believe 1 CAN dollar is like 42 rubles, 1 US buck is 49 and a GBP is 76 rubles.

I had a similar thought to some of the Greek Islands.


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 19, 2015)

Stunna step yo reaction gifs/pics game up son.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Even Enno can't find a reason to hate it.



If I was to be critical, I could find alot but Miller made the film he wanted to make. And clearly he put in alot of effort in. I'd like to see an uncut version.


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2015)

and what was wrong with that one


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> If I was to be critical, I could find alot but Miller made the film he wanted to make. And clearly he put in alot of effort in. I'd like to see an uncut version.



I wonder if it would add to the runtime dramatically, though? The film seemed perfect at exactly 2 hours long(felt like 1 hour and change though, because of the pace), so if anything, maybe like an additional 10-15 minutes max?

I don't think Miller would have like 40 minutes to add, without drastically changing the pace of the film and it's scope.


----------



## Parallax (May 19, 2015)

I don't think you can add anything to Fury Road and make it immensely better


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 19, 2015)

It's like after Movie 43 Para did a reboot on his life choices and taste


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

I agree with Juan, like I said above, it was perfect at 2 hours. Felt so fluid and crisp.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> If you're talking to me, I didn't have breakfast this morning, I'm just having lunch now.



Not everyone's priorities are the same Bird.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I don't think you can add anything to Fury Road and make it immensely better



I do agree. Miller took a strong "Show, not Tell" approach and it does work. The film is just so intense I think I'll need a few more re-watches to really take it all in. There's alot of complexity strewn among the crazy set pieces. I would still like an Uncut version, I feel like Miller must have cut quite a bit out. probably wouldn't make the film any better but I'd like to see more of the world.


----------



## Liverbird (May 19, 2015)

khris said:


> Not everyone's priorities are the same Bird.



I understand.


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]bdAZqeDtlL4[/YOUTUBE]

These bastards trying to bait millions of young men back into that life.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 19, 2015)

Speaking of revitalizing old franchises, right?


----------



## Lance (May 19, 2015)

Mad Max. 9/10

Worth it.


----------



## Grape (May 19, 2015)

I have faith in id Software.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]15lfITfxMDI[/YOUTUBE]

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFffffff

I'm much more excited for this than True Detective. The Rock's career is on fire right now.


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Cw-tceWOL8c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (May 19, 2015)

Detective on that day-old Reddit shit.


----------



## Parallax (May 19, 2015)

detective on that sin time


----------



## The Weeknd (May 19, 2015)

Ex Machina: 9.5/10


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]XHrskkHf958[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (May 19, 2015)

Rukia on Mega Sin time


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]XHrskkHf958[/YOUTUBE]



The 1st cutscene movie episode was released today, too. The game is apparently long as fuck, which is good.


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Rukia on Mega Sin time



Mega Sin time?

Para, how childish in your naming conventions


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2015)

Hope it is challenging.  We need to weed out the weak gamers like Stunna.


----------



## Grape (May 19, 2015)

>thinking any modern game is difficult


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Hope it is challenging.  We need to weed out the weak gamers like Stunna.



I don't think it would be too outrageous to assume Stunna see's the equivalent of the following image a lot while gaming:


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2015)

Did you guys talk about the breeders again today?


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Did you guys talk about the breeders again today?



You missed today's Power Rankings man.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> I don't think it would be too outrageous to assume Stunna see's the equivalent of the following image a lot while gaming:



Fuck that pup


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2015)

I never claimed to be skilled or anything more than a casual gamer.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 19, 2015)

TRUSSS ME DADDI


----------



## Liverbird (May 19, 2015)

Grape said:


> >thinking any modern game is difficult



Does Dark Souls count?


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Dh2rHsxYh6U[/YOUTUBE]

Stunna, rejoice


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2015)

That last SMT was pretty damn hard.


----------



## Parallax (May 19, 2015)

detective racist as fuck


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2015)

Warudo.  Dat Yennefer.  Best girl.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 19, 2015)

Racist calling other people racist?

Para was going to ban Yasha because he was Asian because his fellow African American got upset Yasha defended himself from a verbal assault.


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Racist calling other people racist?
> 
> Para was going to ban Yasha because he was Asian because his fellow African American got upset Yasha defended himself from a verbal assault.



Huey, this implies Para is black if you say that VBD was his fellow African American

WTF, man


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2015)

Detective is from Toronto.  No way is he a racist.  Para just might be.


----------



## Parallax (May 19, 2015)

huey you fucking idiot I said I wasn't going to ban Yasha


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective is from Toronto.  No way is he a racist.  Para just might be.





[YOUTUBE]_HzaALEOo-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (May 19, 2015)

para didn't you use to be unable to see huey's posts

what happened

why'd you break


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Huey, this implies Para is black if you say that VBD was his fellow African American
> 
> WTF, man



1/16 still counts


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 19, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> para didn't you use to be unable to see huey's posts
> 
> what happened
> 
> why'd you break



Because not every one is wind up tight ass who would let someone over the net drive them mad to the point he needs to remove them from his existence to live a normal stable life.


----------



## Grape (May 19, 2015)

>para flexing muscles he dont have


----------



## Parallax (May 19, 2015)

i only saw it cause Detective quoted him

i actually don't know if he responded to me or not


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 19, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Because not every one is wind up tight ass who would let someone over the net drive them mad to the point he needs to remove them from his existence to live a normal stable life.





Parallax said:


> i only saw it cause Detective quoted him
> 
> i actually don't know if he responded to me or not



There goes that theory


----------



## Lucaniel (May 19, 2015)

Parallax said:


> i only saw it cause Detective quoted him
> 
> i actually don't know if he responded to me or not



ah, fair enough, i didn't go back a page and check


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> There goes that theory



Are you trying to take Stunna place as the most hated person on my list?

Because you need to do better


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

tfw you realize this video describes Gesy Vs. Huey the best

[YOUTUBE]d_8ywpSrgns[/YOUTUBE]

Grape is that guy laughing like a villain


----------



## Ae (May 19, 2015)

Stop posting the same video


----------



## Lucaniel (May 19, 2015)

hey guys
nensense is still around
i have proof


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2015)

Let me get this straight.  You tracked down an old nensense post.  You decided to neg him for the post.  And he what?  Came out of retirement to report you to a mod?


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4Uj3zitETs4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Because not every one is wind up tight ass who would let someone over the net drive them mad to the point he needs to remove them from his existence to live a normal stable life.





Lucaniel said:


> hey guys
> nensense is still around
> i have proof



You mean Rica_Patin? Yeah, he roams the Manga Library these days.

Also, LOL, Preet's warning format is the same as he did to me last year, before he banned me for 28 minutes, and I beat him in the Courts of Konoha to revive myself.


----------



## Ae (May 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Also, LOL, Preet's warning format is the same as he did to me last year, before he banned me for 28 minutes, and I beat him in the Courts of Konoha to revive myself.


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 19, 2015)

That feel when you got rustled so hard you stalk the person even after death


----------



## Parallax (May 19, 2015)

I can assure you all he's not coming back here.


----------



## Ae (May 19, 2015)

It's not like he's any worse than some of the regulars here


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 19, 2015)

Well the "clique" seems to hate him because they don't fit their online standards 



Couldn't say that without laughing at the thought there is a bunch of people being elitist on an anime forum.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 19, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Are you trying to take Stunna place as the most hated person on my list?
> 
> Because you need to do better



Yea, that was uncalled for, my bad, Huey.


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2015)

yea that was p bitchmade, my dude


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 19, 2015)

A chubby suburban Oreo cookie and a otaku Indian kid talking about bitchmade


----------



## The World (May 19, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> hey guys
> nensense is still around
> i have proof


----------



## Slice (May 20, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> It's not like he's any worse than some of the regulars here



Its probably the only person ever that actually made me mad reading his posts.
So yes hes worse.


----------



## Ae (May 20, 2015)

I just put him under the dumb posters category with the others, excluding myself.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2015)

*Mad Max Fury Road (2015)* - Enno was right. There're no dull moments in Mad Max in order to reflect on what you think about the experience. It's hype throughout the whole ride. Action junkies will love this shit. As I did. I don't know what more I can add to the convo. Everything's been said already. I'll say this tho, as a first impression this is surely a 10/10 movie. It's basically a prime example of what action movies should be. Lots of action, lots of lore and references, and an edgy and sensitive yet accessible plot. 

PS: My favorite breeder is Courtney Eaton. The Fragile 

Though I can see why the villain was thirsty as fuck. 

*10/10*


Good shit. Worthy of a rewatch.


----------



## Ae (May 20, 2015)

This is so satisfying 
[YOUTUBE]KNHgeykDXFw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 20, 2015)

Whose this Khris character?


----------



## Jena (May 20, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Well the "clique" seems to hate him because they don't fit their online standards



He's a dipstick, but he's a harmless dipstick. 

There are some people on this site that make me want to sterilize the human race, but they're mostly in the cafe. When you get out to the HoU or theater or any subforum about entertainment, most of the idiots are either just painful to watch or just plain hilarious. It tends to be cummouths with weird and/or dumb opinions foaming at the mouth about the same 3 subjects, or good ol' fashioned nibs losing their everloving shit whenever someone disagrees with them.  

Only poster that I legitimately loathe in an entertainment subforum I won't name but he's obsessed with Hinata to the point where he has a body pillow, christmas tree, and shrine dedicated to her and he's said multiple times that she's got a "rapeable body." Mostly because he's skeevy af and I just leave a thread if I see he's posted in it...


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 20, 2015)

You didn't need to blast Gesy like that Jena


----------



## Taleran (May 20, 2015)

Well my summer just got better at the movies



Link removed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Whose this Khris character?



Did you watch it dude?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2015)

Detective bro. Never forget the Oranje crew days


----------



## Jena (May 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> I really wish you were kidding, but the fact that you've taken steps to describe such a person's deviancy, tells me you are stating the truth.
> 
> I may be wrong, but based on my recollection of people with unusually obsessive Hinata traits, is it Bender that you speak of?



It's not  

He's in the harmless but hilarious category.


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2015)

khris said:


> Detective bro. Never forget the Oranje crew days



We shone so brightly in the sune





Jena said:


> It's not
> 
> He's in the harmless but hilarious category.



  

BTW, check your VMs. I think I found another working link for you. I will get you the 1080p as soon as I find it.

Enjoy your fapping


----------



## Ae (May 20, 2015)

Bender is easily top ten worst poster


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 20, 2015)

Only Stunna I want to punch in the face so bad.


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Bender is easily top ten worst poster


lol             nah


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 20, 2015)

khris said:


> All the better to wash down that salt.



You still lost


----------



## Ae (May 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> lol             nah



Our list would be completely different anyways


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2015)

Rukia


----------



## Lucaniel (May 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> lol             nah



iunno he's up there

he's brain-dead, obnoxious trash, with no redeeming qualities


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> iunno he's up there
> 
> he's brain-dead, obnoxious trash, with no redeeming qualities



just gonna post here to agree with this


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> iunno he's up there
> 
> he's brain-dead, obnoxious trash, with no redeeming qualities



And he does it so casually, too. I agree with Masterbait's earlier statement that Bender could be a Top 10 WOAT Poster.

You know, I don't mind debating people, but when they are being stubborn for no other reason than being childish, and will never objectively look at anything, or admit they could be mistaken(we are after all, only human, so it's not a big deal), then they are trash. Because they add nothing of value(or even entertainment), and thus waste time. And wasting someone's time is the worst.


----------



## Liverbird (May 20, 2015)

Kingsman out on 1080p


----------



## Lucaniel (May 20, 2015)

hey detective

did you ever watch moneyball?

if so, what did you think of it


----------



## Ae (May 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> know, I don't mind debating people, but when they are being stubborn for no other reason than being childish, and will never objectively look at anything, or admit they could be mistaken(we are after all, only human, so it's not a big deal), then they are trash. Because they add nothing of value(or even entertainment), and thus waste time. And wasting someone's time is the worst.


It's best not to debate at all


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Well my summer just got better at the movies
> 
> 
> 
> Link removed


**


----------



## Liverbird (May 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> hey detective
> 
> did you ever watch moneyball?
> 
> if so, what did you think of it



I know you're not asking me but I'll share my opinion. Moneyball might make you think it's just another sports movie, but it's not. It's quite decent overall and very well worth the watch.


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> hey detective
> 
> did you ever watch moneyball?
> 
> if so, what did you think of it



I really liked it dude. I am a stats geek myself, so I could totally relate to the subject matter. It's a shame there aren't more films like it.



Masterrace said:


> It's best not to debate at all



Yeah, this is the stance I have taken against people like that. But it's funny though, when you actively ignore them on your own, it riles them even more.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 20, 2015)

yeah i rewatched it earlier today and it's still really good


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> You still lost



Not by a 6 goal margin :ho


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2015)

Huey didn't know whether he was supposed to support Portugal or Brazil last year


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2015)

And yet he ended up supporting Germany for that Chinese-German wag.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 20, 2015)

khris said:


> And yet he ended up supporting Germany for that Chinese-German wag.



She was no wag, you oranje swine


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2015)

She wasn't? Then, I'm thinking of Gotze's girl for some reason. 

Still, don't change the subject.


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2015)

khris said:


> She wasn't? Then, I'm thinking of Gotze's girl for some reason.
> 
> Still, don't change the subject.



Exactly. Huey went all Sprite on her. By obeying his thirst.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2015)

In all fairness she was hot as sin.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 20, 2015)

sometimes enemies become compadres to face a greater enemy, Messi, you know !


----------



## Lucaniel (May 20, 2015)

> The liberation of CGI, which has come to dominate visual effects in the last 10 or 12 years, is that it can allow flesh-and-blood characters to do anything. The limitation of CGI is that if those characters can do anything, there is very little suspense about whether they can pull off any particular maneuver. If a supervillain can rip-and-raise a chunk of urban terrain into the air, that chunk can probably be pressed back into place with the same set of keystrokes that lofted it skyward. The vibe of Avengers: Age of Ultron is “No sweat, we’ve got this” — a tone that was set with Robert Downey Jr.’s first appearance as Iron Man seven years ago and has been largely adhered to since. But the cool-temperatured atmosphere that creates is not without consequences. In great action or suspense sequences from any era, people sweat. Think of Cary Grant and Eva Marie Saint hanging off the face of Mount Rushmore in North by Northwest (1959), or Bruce Willis swinging through a window in Die Hard (1988), or even Tom Cruise on the face of a Dubai skyscraper in Mission: Impossible — Ghost Protocol (2011). You can feel the strain and exhaustion; you can imagine the agony in the knuckles and the terror of slippery fingertips. The stakes are personal (and thus relatable), not planetary (and thus consumable in a way that invites you to lean back in your movie-theater seat, not forward).



yo


----------



## Karasu (May 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> > The liberation of CGI, which has come to dominate visual effects in the last 10 or 12 years, is that it can allow flesh-and-blood characters to do anything. The limitation of CGI is that if those characters can do anything, there is very little suspense about whether they can pull off any particular maneuver. If a supervillain can rip-and-raise a chunk of urban terrain into the air, that chunk can probably be pressed back into place with the same set of keystrokes that lofted it skyward. The vibe of Avengers: Age of Ultron is “No sweat, we’ve got this” — a tone that was set with Robert Downey Jr.’s first appearance as Iron Man seven years ago and has been largely adhered to since. But the cool-temperatured atmosphere that creates is not without consequences. In great action or suspense sequences from any era, people sweat. Think of Cary Grant and Eva Marie Saint hanging off the face of Mount Rushmore in North by Northwest (1959), or Bruce Willis swinging through a window in Die Hard (1988), or even Tom Cruise on the face of a Dubai skyscraper in Mission: Impossible — Ghost Protocol (2011). You can feel the strain and exhaustion; you can imagine the agony in the knuckles and the terror of slippery fingertips. The stakes are personal (and thus relatable), not planetary (and thus consumable in a way that invites you to lean back in your movie-theater seat, not forward).
> 
> 
> 
> yo




IDK  IMO it's more story and/or plot than effect that I typically hold responsible for a lack of tension. Many of the stories that use CGI in the scenarios he's describing are with impossible characters (Iron Man, Hulk, Thor, etc.) doing impossible things. That probably has much more to do with the unreality he's straining at.


----------



## Han Solo (May 20, 2015)

*Interstellar - 6/10*

Jesus fucking christ the dialogue was horrendous. TDK and TDKR had some dumb shit, but this takes the cake.

Really well shot movie doe.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2015)

Para.  

[YOUTUBE]Yla1zxRLfl8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (May 20, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> IDK  IMO it's more story and/or plot than effect that I typically hold responsible for a lack of tension. Many of the stories that use CGI in the scenarios he's describing are with impossible characters (Iron Man, Hulk, Thor, etc.) doing impossible things. That probably has much more to do with the unreality he's straining at.



I also think CGI works best for anything that you _can't_ feasibly do with a practical set. There's something in the back of your brain that goes off when you see something CGI that you KNOW is CGI and you KNOW could've been done easily in person. This is an easy target but the Prequels are good examples of that ? there's no reason why you need to use CGI to generate every single background for dialogue scenes, for example. If you can build a thing that looks realistic and get it to do what you want, that's going to convince the audience much more than CG. But at the same time (like what you're saying) there are things that are impractical to do or just straight-up look _better_ if done with CGI.

For me a blend of CGI and practical effects ? and knowing when to use each ? will virtually always trump either straight CG or straight practical effect.


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2015)

it was a great ending, Rukia.


----------



## Liverbird (May 20, 2015)

Did NF go down for a while there?


----------



## Yasha (May 20, 2015)

They only casted good-looking Caucasians and plain-looking non-Caucasians. Dat implicit racism.


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Did NF go down for a while there?



Yes, due to Tazmo momentarily giving a fuck, causing a minor system glitch, which was restored back to normal when no more fucks were given by him.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 20, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> IDK  IMO it's more story and/or plot than effect that I typically hold responsible for a lack of tension. Many of the stories that use CGI in the scenarios he's describing are with impossible characters (Iron Man, Hulk, Thor, etc.) doing impossible things. That probably has much more to do with the unreality he's straining at.



there's definitely something to be said for that but i definitely felt a lack of tension due to the sanitisation and intentionally lowered stakes in the AoU finale that he talks about


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2015)

that fucking cat


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2015)

>Yasha pretending he likes seeing darkies in his programming


----------



## Yasha (May 20, 2015)

I like night time because I can't see them.


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2015)

All the easier to catch you slippin'.


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2015)

explains why you hated LA so much cause even in the night they were out and visible


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> All the easier to catch you slippin'.



Even if he couldn't see your body, he would still see your big ol' bug eyes and Disney smile coming.


----------



## Liverbird (May 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yes, due to Tazmo momentarily giving a fuck, causing a minor system glitch, which was restored back to normal when no more fucks were given by him.



ayy lmao


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2015)

that's not what caused the site to go down


----------



## Lucaniel (May 20, 2015)

Parallax said:


> that's not what caused the site to go down



did someone think otherwise


----------



## Liverbird (May 20, 2015)

sounds plausible to me. there's hardly a more logical explanation


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2015)

it doesn't matter if it's plausible, i'm telling you it wasn't rofl

mbxx was fiddling about


----------



## Yasha (May 20, 2015)

Parallax said:


> explains why you hated LA so much cause even in the night they were out and visible



They are out because there is no place for them to stay in.


----------



## Liverbird (May 20, 2015)

Parallax said:


> it doesn't matter if it's plausible, i'm telling you it wasn't rofl
> 
> mbxx was fiddling about



jeez calm down doe, i was jk


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2015)

but i am calm


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2015)

Don Draper with that goat comeback!  He's at the top of the ad agency game once again!


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Don Draper with that goat comeback!  He's at the top of the ad agency game once again!



But what if it was just a dream?


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2015)

Para thought Don was going to become DB Cooper.


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2015)

Rukia making things up again


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2015)

Bookerskully has some historically significance to me.  His former Harlem Heat partner Stevie Ray once ate a burger on an airplane one row in front of me.


----------



## Ae (May 20, 2015)

Parallax said:


> explains why you hated LA so much cause even in the night they were out and visible



Southern California is shit


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2015)

I had an interview for a position in Dallas today.  I told them I wasn't interested after hearing a bit about the job.  Maybe the next opportunity will interest me more?


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I had an interview for a position in Dallas today.  I told them I wasn't interested after hearing a bit about the job.  Maybe the next opportunity will interest me more?



Just try and stay away from Cali, dude. I don't want to hear of you having problems finding drinking water.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2015)

I think I would be willing to talk to San Jose.  Not going to lie.


----------



## Yasha (May 20, 2015)

Good luck, Rukia.

I just quit. Got a hefty sum from voluntary separation program.


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2015)

San Diego is pretty nice, too.

Imagine working and living in LA, doe.


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Good luck, Rukia.
> 
> I just quit. Got a hefty sum from voluntary separation program.



Maybe I missed the post about this, but can you please explain to me why you are quiting your job, Brother Yasha? I know you mentioned something about New Zealand, but I didn't get the full details.

Regardless, I am rooting for you


----------



## Ae (May 20, 2015)

Since we're talking about cities, I've met a few New Yorkers in my lifetime, and they've _all_ been extremely cool, which is a total contrast to every New Yorkers in this thread.


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Since we're talking about cities, I've met a few New Yorkers in my lifetime, and they've _all_ been extremely cool, which is a total contrast to all the New Yorkers in this thread.



They were probably educated and civilized New Yorkers, doe.

Warudo is a hobo and VBD attends anger management classes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 20, 2015)

Yasha was getting 1500 a month for an Engineer. I would quit too if Mickey D's wages are 15 an hour.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> They were probably educated and civilized New Yorkers, doe.
> 
> Warudo is a hobo and VBD attends anger management classes.



Didn't VBD say he had a phd?


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Didn't VBD say he had a phd?



He's working on a double masters, I believe.

I wonder when he is leaving for his trip in South East Asia?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> He's working on a double masters, I believe.
> 
> I wonder when he is leaving for his trip in South East Asia?



So is he a full time student like Para?


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> So is he a full time student like Para?



Nah, VBD actually knows the concept of working hard while studying.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2015)

Duel of the Century: A-

Based off the same Chinese book as "The Duel (2000)". I thought it was really fun.


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2015)

uh, VBD isn't in grad school

Detective with that faulty ass information


----------



## Lucaniel (May 20, 2015)

i thought vbd was the rapper ghostface killah


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2015)

Parallax said:


> uh, VBD isn't in grad school
> 
> Detective with that faulty ass information



Thanks for confirming, Van Wilder.


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2015)

i gots you


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> Thanks for confirming, Van Wilder.



Van Wilder didn't run from pussy


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2015)

Parallax said:


> i gots you





**


----------



## Grape (May 20, 2015)

Shoulda went with Crunchy Black.. you know... cuz VBD is blacker than the night.


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2015)

not a good look


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 20, 2015)

VBD is creamer coffee black


----------



## ShadoLord (May 20, 2015)

Transformer 4: Age of Extinction

Rate it a 4/5.


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> ‏‏‏Mulatto?



I was waiting for this response.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 20, 2015)

You never been out of Toronto tho


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2015)

Megan left Don too soon.  The cash is back!  He is a success again!


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> tfw I have never heard this word here in Canada.
> 
> Had to google to find out it's Italian in origin. For eggplant, which doesn't make any sense.





this

for everyone else to look up


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2015)

I haven't had soda in years.  I want some right now.  That got me.  Hook, line, and sinker.


----------



## Ae (May 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> I was waiting for this response.



[YOUTUBE]pbquDj3mkGc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2015)

ayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2015)

Mad Max could have been a lot easier if that old bitch had just shot and killed Joe.


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> You never been out of Toronto tho



> Posting pics from all over London earlier this year in January, followed by pics from San Diego in February, never mind that I am in Montreal at least a week every couple months, and go out west every 1-2 years
> Never left Toronto


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2015)

Montreal is a nice city.


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> [YOUTUBE]pbquDj3mkGc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Montreal is a nice city.



It really is, but it's so fucking artsy, dude. People are way too high maintenance over there as well.

But dem variety of girls and dat food, doe. Masterrace would love pure French Canadian girls.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> > Posting pics from all over London earlier this year in January, followed by pics from San Diego in February, never mind that I am in Montreal at least a week every couple months, and go out west every 1-2 years
> > Never left Toronto


----------



## Ae (May 20, 2015)

Yes, I've heard about the Montreal wimmin.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> It really is, but it's so fucking artsy, dude. People are way too high maintenance over there as well.
> 
> But dem variety of girls and dat food, doe. Masterrace would love pure French Canadian girls.



well, until they turned 13, anyways


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2015)

Love those French Canadian girls.


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> well, until they turned 13, anyways



Except you gotta be careful with French Canadian girls, doe. A lot of them are seriously mature/developed looking.

Common trend of someone who's 15-17 looking like they are in their late teens/early twenties.


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2015)

so basically white girls with the Asian aging gene


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2015)

I recommend using ignorance as an excuse.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 20, 2015)

Those aren't all French Canadians well at least not the ones in Quebec









Before you ask, I'm allowed to look


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2015)

Parallax said:


> so basically white girls with the Asian aging gene



Para knows

Enno would be a dead man if he steps foot in Montreal


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I recommend using ignorance as an excuse.


----------



## Ae (May 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> Except you gotta be careful with French Canadian girls, doe. A lot of them are seriously mature/developed looking.



What a square


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2015)

Holy shit.  An electric toothbrush commercial in 1964?  The things you can learn on youtube.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> Except you gotta be careful with French Canadian girls, doe. A lot of them are seriously mature/developed looking.
> 
> Common trend of someone who's 15-17 looking like they are in their late teens/early twenties.



so basically masterrace will fucking hate it because even the girls in his age range look too old for him and the toddlers he has to go for are gonna have attentive teachers


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> What a square



I believe Para would say, I'm straight edge





Lucaniel said:


> so basically masterrace will fucking hate it because even the girls in his age range look too old for him and the toddlers he has to go for are gonna have attentive teachers


----------



## Succubus (May 20, 2015)

*Chappie* 5/10

kinda disappointed. it turns out to be a generic shit 

Why the fuck is Hugh Jackman look like a cartoon villain? Every scene involving the villain makes little to no sense 

Dev Patel's acting was so atrocious.. made me almost unwatchable


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 20, 2015)

Anyone gonna watch Lettermans last show tonight?


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]TSuat6MSwT4[/YOUTUBE]

ayyy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 20, 2015)

*Mad Max (1979)*

The final half hour wasn't bad, I think the director did a good job painting a picture of a world overtaken with savagery and hopelessness. But the film didn't woo me as much as I expected it to. Hopefully the next film does better job of that. 

*C+*


----------



## Grape (May 21, 2015)

Chappie is underrated. You people can't appreciate the level of genius.

Also, video games are the future of storytelling.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 21, 2015)

Grape said:


> Chappie is underrated. You people can't appreciate the level of genius.
> 
> Also, video games are the future of storytelling.



Oh shit. I choked on my milk & cookies


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2015)

*Twin Peaks pilot*

Really boring for the most part. TV series from the 90s didn't age well. I rewatched some episodes of X-Files last year and they were not as good as how I remembered them. Alas.

Guess I will watch another episode before deciding whether to drop.

I also have Mad Men pilot waiting. Hope it will turn out as good as claimed.


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2015)

It's weird, people really love the Mad Men pilot and I actually don't think it's as impressive as people say and I fucking love that show.


----------



## Grape (May 21, 2015)

Can confirm. Mad Men pilot was shit. Didn't interest me enough to keep going.


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2015)

There are still a lot of bad TV series around as it has always been, but I really feel that the best TV series now are far better than the best we had back in the 90s. Lost makes X-Files look like a disappointment, and I was a big X-Files fan.


----------



## Grape (May 21, 2015)

Lost is p bad o.O


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2015)

I like Lost


----------



## Grape (May 21, 2015)

kay but why


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2015)

i haven't seen it in nearly 10 years, I can't recall


----------



## Grape (May 21, 2015)

so it would be more fair to say that you liked it.


----------



## Slice (May 21, 2015)

Yasha said:


> There are still a lot of bad TV series around as it has always been, but I really feel that the best TV series now are far better than the best we had back in the 90s. Lost makes X-Files look like a disappointment, and I was a big X-Files fan.



Its why i rarely rewatch stuff i loved 15-20 years ago because i just know i wont like it as much.
By the time XFiles was new it had great effects and production values. YOu are now just used to better stuff.



Grape said:


> Lost is p bad o.O



It really isnt.
The first half is great.
The second merely good.
But its never bad.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 21, 2015)

X-Files was pretty good until the first Movie (In between S5 and 6) where almost everything was revealed

Quickly went downhill from there


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2015)

Grape said:


> kay but why



The writing, the suspense, the character development.




Slice said:


> Its why i rarely rewatch stuff i loved 15-20 years ago because i just know i wont like it as much.
> By the time XFiles was new it had great effects and production values. YOu are now just used to better stuff.



Yeah, we are spoiled, so to speak. Stunna's generation would never understand why we loved X-Files if they were to watch it now.


----------



## Ae (May 21, 2015)

Grape probably never even seen Lost


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2015)

*Tomorrowland*

Preachy and lousy storytelling.

5/10


----------



## olaf (May 21, 2015)

*Kingsman: The Secret Service 

6/10*

Started as fun (slightly violent, even if bloodless) pastiche of older spy movies. Sadly, the charm didn't last to the end.


----------



## Jena (May 21, 2015)

I feel like a lot of pilot episodes (especially for older TV series) suck tbqh. Thinking of shows I like, there are very few pilots that I think are actually good.


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2015)

dat    bad blood


----------



## Lucaniel (May 21, 2015)

justified has a GOAT pilot


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2015)

no it doesn't, it's a pretty ok episode

what is the best pilot


----------



## Lucaniel (May 21, 2015)

yes it does

fuck you para


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2015)

fuck you Luc


----------



## Jena (May 21, 2015)

Parallax said:


> what is the best pilot



From pilots I've seen:

Futurama
Dead Like Me
Freaks and Geeks
Dexter
Breaking Bad
Glee
Firefly
Pushing Daisies
Twin Peaks 
Arrested Development


EDIT:
Add Lost and Desperate Housewives to that too


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2015)

Arrested Development

that's the best pilot


----------



## Grape (May 21, 2015)

AD is p shit also.


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2015)

Grape if you're gonna troll you gotta step up your game


----------



## Grape (May 21, 2015)

AD is garbage. It is to television what Blade Runner is to movies.

Way 2 over hyped.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 21, 2015)

i don't see how arrested development had the best pilot

that episode didn't exactly knock my socks off or anything


----------



## Lucaniel (May 21, 2015)

like if we're talking sitcom pilots then just off the top of my head, better off ted and always sunny had funnier pilots than AD


----------



## The World (May 21, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> justified has a GOAT pilot



it really fucking does 

it sets the tone for the entire god damn series


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2015)

surprised no one's said anything about TWD


----------



## Lucaniel (May 21, 2015)

The World said:


> it really fucking does
> 
> it sets the tone for the entire god damn series



great opening, great tension, great action, great act_ing_, great dialogue, great everything

great pilot

GOAT pilot


----------



## Lucaniel (May 21, 2015)

> Pilots are not always a reliable bellwether of how a show might look down the road, but they don’t get much better than the one for Justified, the new FX series by Graham Yost. And there’s reason to be optimistic, just based on how skillfully Yost and company set the table, that we’re in for something special. Lifting the character of Raylan Givens—a U.S. Marshal with an old-fashioned way of meting justice—from two Elmore Leonard books (Pronto and Riding The Rap) and a short story (“Fire In The Hole,” upon which the pilot was based), Justified does everything a great pilot should do: It has an arresting, instant hook of an opening scene; it gives a vivid impression of the major players (especially Raylan, of course) while leaving some questions about them hanging; it has a wonderfully particular sense of time and place; it suggests the potential for endless juicy storylines over the stretch of however many seasons it stays on the air; and most of all, it’s entertaining as all get out.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 21, 2015)

the angriest man i have ever known


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2015)

i never thought it was any of those things with the pilot tbh


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

Parallax said:


> i never thought it was any of those things with the pilot tbh



Para's shit Movie 43 level movie taste confirmed for carrying over into the realm of television, too.



Also,

Someone mentioning Better Off Ted. What a show.


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> the angriest man i have ever known



[YOUTUBE]OjvD3Y6IiVw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (May 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> Para's shit Movie 43 level movie taste confirmed for carrying over into the realm of television, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jay harrington was like the sitcom jon hamm
so much charisma


----------



## Grape (May 21, 2015)

Para is just insecure about his own shit taste, Detective.

That being said - you both have p basic taste.


----------



## The World (May 21, 2015)

Grapenuts go home

go home grapenuts


----------



## Grape (May 21, 2015)

Warudo busy cuppin para's balls


----------



## Ae (May 21, 2015)

Your avatar looks stupid, Para.


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2015)

that's cuz u basic


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2015)

max's face in para's avatar does make me lol tho


----------



## Lucaniel (May 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> max's face in para's avatar does make me lol tho



the loop is too short tbh 

para gotta take advantage of his 6mb permissions


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2015)

mods don't have the 6mb permission for avatars


----------



## Lucaniel (May 21, 2015)

oh 

well do you have 1mb? cos that's still enough. hell even my 750kb can accomodate a bigger loop than that


----------



## Grape (May 21, 2015)

Hardy does that head bobbing thing in every movie.


----------



## Grape (May 21, 2015)

Hey para tell the admins to get html5 support


----------



## Liverbird (May 21, 2015)

Grape said:


> Hey para tell the admins to get html5 support



I wish


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> oh
> 
> well do you have 1mb? cos that's still enough. hell even my 750kb can accomodate a bigger loop than that



yeah we can have 1mb

this gif is at about 750kb


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2015)

>getting HTML5
>Mbxx running our web host

that's fucking jokes


----------



## Jena (May 21, 2015)

Grape said:


> Hey para tell the admins to get html5 support



And/or a mobile version 

Trying to use NF on your phone is annoying af, but I gotta shitpost when I'm out on the town!


----------



## Lucaniel (May 21, 2015)

Jena said:


> And/or a mobile version
> 
> Trying to use NF on your phone is annoying af, but I gotta shitpost when I'm out on the town!



>being on nf when you're outside

the nadir


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >being on nf when you're outside
> 
> the nadir



I go on NF when I take the bus or subway somewhere.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2015)

I don't see a problem with it,but I turn off sigs and avatars when using nf in public areas.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 21, 2015)

for para:


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't see a problem with it,but I turn off sigs and avatars when using nf in public areas.



I gotta ask, what's your set all about, Gesy?


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2015)

It's from Kill Bill, D.

Now, what's up with _your_ set?


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

Mider still trying to bump the wrong thread


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> It's from Kill Bill, D.
> 
> Now, what's up with _your_ set?



Good lookin' out, Stunna.

And also, whutchu talkin' bout?


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 21, 2015)

Taking. Cry about it.


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2015)

why is it a dude disappointed by his unstocked fridge


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> why is it a dude disappointed by his unstocked fridge



It's an emotional reaction that can be applied to many things. Such as a lot of thread's and posters on this board.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 21, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> Taking. Cry about it.



well i'm pretty sure that since i did make it and did designate it as going to a specific person, if i cry to an admin about it, i could probably get it taken down from your profile

wanna dance? or you could fuck off and make your own avatars


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2015)

oooh, kill'em


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> well i'm pretty sure that since i did make it and did designate it as going to a specific person, if i cry to an admin about it, i could probably get it taken down from your profile
> 
> wanna dance? or you could fuck off and make your own avatars


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2015)

Gesy, where do you rank Kill Bill in Tarantino's filmography


----------



## The World (May 21, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> well i'm pretty sure that since i did make it and did designate it as going to a specific person, if i cry to an admin about it, i could probably get it taken down from your profile
> 
> wanna dance? or you could fuck off and make your own avatars




his own avy was more than an appropriate reaction



its teh GOAT BOAT


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2015)

Good looking out Luc

I'll change it when I'm on a comp


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 21, 2015)

exactly


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2015)

I don't see you wearin the avatar tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Gesy, where do you rank Kill Bill in Tarantino's filmography



I certainly think it's his most creative, as far as where it ranks with his other projects-- I'd put it just below Pulp Fiction and maybe inglorious Bastards.



The World said:


> his own avy was more than an appropriate reaction
> 
> 
> 
> its teh GOAT BOAT



It's a universal reaction gif. I can't think of a situation where it would be inappropriate.


----------



## Ae (May 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> Mider still trying to bump the wrong thread



We're the one posting in the wrong thread

Theater Conversation is a better thread name anyways


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I don't see you wearin the avatar tho



lol stunna tryna start shit


Don't get peer pressured in doing something you don't want to do, Persecuted.


----------



## Grape (May 21, 2015)

tfw no grape drink


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 21, 2015)

Just trying to stay true to my namesake.


----------



## The World (May 21, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> Just trying to stay true to my namesake.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> Just trying to stay true to my namesake.


----------



## Ae (May 21, 2015)

Detective is going to pay for that terrible avatar when he checks his CP


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2015)

*Parasyte Part 1*

The trailer makes it look like a mindless Japanese gore film, which is doing it injustice. Surprisingly good.

8/10


----------



## Liverbird (May 21, 2015)

I want to start watching Evangelion, what's the chronological order?


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 21, 2015)

You shouldn't because EVA sucks dick.


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2015)

Episode        1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Detective is going to pay for that terrible avatar when he checks his CP



Shit got real, Masterrace repping in dick pics now


----------



## Liverbird (May 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Episode        1


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2015)

I mean, what other kind of answer were you expecting, my dude 

watch episodes 1-24, skip 25-26, and then watch End of Evangelion


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> I want to start watching Evangelion, what's the chronological order?



oh right, I should get on that as well, think i'd watch FMA:brotherhood first though.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 21, 2015)

stunna doesn't know shit

the chronological order is

rebuild 1
episodes 12-15
rebuild 3
episodes 3-6
episodes 1-2
episode 7
episodes 23-26
rebuild 2

okay i can't keep this up
liverbird you're a dumbass


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2015)

ayyy


----------



## Liverbird (May 21, 2015)

doe, there's like movies and shit


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 21, 2015)

Brotherhood is good. A lot stronger in its second-half since the first is just treading familiar ground that's better done in the 2003 version.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> Brotherhood is good. A lot stronger in its second-half since the first is just treading familiar ground that's better done in the 2003 version.



Yeah, i always wanted to watch it, but the 2003 version burned me out and I didn't feel like starting back to the beginning.


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, i always wanted to watch it, but the 2003 burned me out and I didn't feel like starting back to the beginning.



Honestly, I'd just start Brotherhood around the time after "he" dies. You've already had a primer on the beginning of the Elric Brothers by watching the 2003 version and that's the point where the two versions diverge anyway. IIRC there's only like one episode that's necessary for the introduction of new characters, but yeah, other than that just watch post-death.


----------



## The World (May 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I mean, what other kind of answer were you expecting, my dude
> 
> watch episodes 1-24, skip 25-26, and then watch End of Evangelion





Lucaniel said:


> stunna doesn't know shit
> 
> the chronological order is
> 
> ...





~Gesy~ said:


> ayyy



ayyyy ayyyy ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## The World (May 21, 2015)

I would start brotherhood never

the manga is better

only good thing about the anime was it's openings

the original FMA anime was okay

still kind of meh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2015)

Yeah the openings were up there


----------



## Han Solo (May 21, 2015)

Yeah just read the mango


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 21, 2015)

Don't listen to Warudo. He's a basic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) bitch.


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Detective is going to pay for that terrible avatar when he checks his CP



This dumb son of a bitch not realizing I have a script to block that particular image after the last time he used it.   

It's basically the same principle code that is used for the google reverse image search query.

Customized NoScript + AdBlock for Firefox Too OP


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2015)

that outburst tho


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

So many practical applications of this gif


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2015)

FMA 2003 



Liverbird said:


> doe, there's like movies and shit


ignore "Death" & "Rebirth"

watch "End of Evangelion" instead of episodes 25 and 26

watch the "Rebuild" movies after the original series for an alternate continuity

boom


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

Yo, are we doing that Lynch Mob/Murder Mystery thing as this year's version of the lulzy KT Draft from last year? I think we have enough to make it an even field of 20 people or so.

Still working on the details, but maybe a Saturday would be best like last time?


----------



## Liverbird (May 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> FMA 2003
> 
> 
> ignore "Death" & "Rebirth"
> ...



Thank you, god.


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2015)

Read FMA, and watch the episodes of the chapters you liked.


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Thank you, god.


Thanks, but...

just Stunna will suffice


----------



## Liverbird (May 21, 2015)

noted **


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Thanks, but...
> 
> just Stunna will suffice



Blasphemy!

False Idol Stunna


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

BTW, the Audi dealership that made wait basically all winter for the next order of cars, just called me earlier today, stating that I can pick up the vehicle I wanted, immediately, if I was still interested. 

Which reminded me that I really should switch out my cars, but if I do it, I don't want to change it for at least the next 3 years or so(because I am hoping the Tesla Model 3 will be out by then). A Mazda dealership also contacted me that the fully loaded CX-3 GT Edition should be arriving within a month or so. So I am contemplating. The Audi will run me about $ 550 a month, while the CX-3 should be mid 300's to low 400's. But I really want to carefully evaluate my options, in case there is another car out there for me.


----------



## Slice (May 21, 2015)

Am I still pretty much alone with the opinion that Brotherhood is great?

Also to reassure LB:
The order Stunna posted for EVA is correct. Though you don't need to skip 25+26. You won't miss anything from skipping them but it's not like you should avoid them like the plague.


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2015)

Slice said:


> Am I still pretty much alone with the opinion that Brotherhood is great?


I agree.



> Also to reassure LB:
> The order Stunna posted for EVA is correct. Though you don't need to skip 25+26. You won't miss anything from skipping them but it's not like you should avoid them like the plague.


them episodes are shit


----------



## Slice (May 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> Which reminded me that I really should switch out my cars, but if I do it, I don't want to change it for at least the next 3 years or so



>3 years

If a car doesn't last me at the very least 6 years it's a financial desaster leaving me unable to afford a new one


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2015)

we change cars like iphones now?


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2015)

I like episodes 25 and 26.  End of Eva is clearly better tho


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

Slice said:


> >3 years
> 
> If a car doesn't last me at the very least 6 years it's a financial desaster leaving me unable to afford a new one



I will be leasing most likely.

But if I was buying, I would likely give the vehicle to my parents by that point, or sell it. I can't give my current BRZ to my parents because it's a sports car.


----------



## Slice (May 21, 2015)

Fury Road

Fucking hell what a ride.
George Miller delivers a 120 minute movie that feels like it's only an hour. The movie being basically one big long ass chase sequence with very few calm moments to breathe works perfectly.
Great attention to detail all around and even with the limitations of the story taking place in an endless red desert there is so much going on with the cars and characters you don't even have time to be bored. They really went all out here and wrapped it in an energetic and motivating sound. The music alone keeps you on the edge during the car chases.

I was surprised to see how little the movie focussed on Max himself but it worked.


I loved every second of this

5/5


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> we change cars like iphones now?



Wut? How did you get that impression?   

Also, I have a Note III right now. A user here called Kuya was telling me to get the Note 4, but I will wait for the 5. I've had the III since December 2013.


----------



## The World (May 21, 2015)

Rebuild is great stuff


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2015)

dat 2.0 ending


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

Slice said:


> Fury Road
> 
> Fucking hell what a ride.
> George Miller delivers a 120 minute movie that feels like it's only an hour. The movie being basically one big long ass chase sequence with very few calm moments to breathe works perfectly.
> ...



Slice

[YOUTUBE]MgYnKu8RYAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2015)

Fury Road

holy shit guys, this is the real deal


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 21, 2015)

Gesy mad as fuck he's still driving a 1980 ford fiesta that belongs to his mom.


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

Holy shit, Kung Fury is releasing next Thursday


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Gesy mad as fuck he's still driving a 1980 ford fiesta that belongs to his mom.



nah bro...

I'm all about dat public transportation life


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2015)

*Survivor 30: Worlds Apart*

Best season in a long time. I am so glad Mike won. That work ethics, that persistence, that never give up mentality. 

8/10


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> nah bro...
> 
> I'm all about dat public transportation life



Gesy a Para


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> nah bro...
> 
> I'm all about dat public transportation life



Where do you live? As far as I know, it's unimaginable living without a car in most cities in the States.


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2015)

Thinking of getting a campervan or motorhome when I am in NZ to save on the accommodation.


----------



## Liverbird (May 21, 2015)

Okay so I'm watching 
>Neon Genesis Evangelion(except for Ep.25 and 26)
>Neon Genesis Evangelion: The End of Evangelion
>1.0
>2.0
>3.0

checks out


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Where do you live? As far as I know, it's unimaginable living without a car in most cities in the States.



I'm in Philadelphia, PA, I manage just fine either way, but in big cities  like New York, driving to destinations is actually more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2015)

Good MF Doom pic there, Gesy


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

Playing around with some avy choices.

Opinions?


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 21, 2015)

Think about buying a new motorcycle shipping it here. 

Thinking about a Ducati Streetfighter


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

Huey doing it wrong



Ducati 1199 Superleggera is Best Ducati 1199 Superleggera



P.S: Model sold separately


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2015)

Predestination: A-

Very strange 'Time Travel(?)' movie where Ethan Hawke is a bartender, who is/was/will become an agent of some sort, who listens to the life story of Sarah Snook...who is a dude...It starts off as a strong drama that slowly begins to adopt thriller aspects. I have to admit that I was often taken aback by some of the twists and "Predestination" enters some really f@cked up territory. The acting is exceptional, especially from Snook, who gets the most interesting material to work with. It's definitely creative and unique, but not for everyone. Ironically, my only complaint is very minor. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It's revealed that Sarah Snook and Ethan Hawke are the same people. At one point Hawke mentions that Snook looks better than him and...well, that's not true. Hawke might be too good looking for someone who apparently had to have his face reconstructed due to severe burns. Snook was never convincing as a man. I knew very little about the movie or the actress, but as soon as she showed up I was like "Why are they calling her a he?". There was serious uncanny valley going on there. Once again, it comes down to Ethan Hawke being too good looking, although it was just one line. Once again, minor criticism. 




I was expecting something on par with "Looper" and "Source Code", but I was reminded more of "Triangle" with a dash of "The Adjustment Bureau", albeit slower, more cerebral and existential.


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

But seriously, for the price, either the Streetfighter 848 or the 899 Panigale are amazing


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]QcIy9NiNbmo[/YOUTUBE]

Can Konoha Theatre spot all the movie references?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> Huey doing it wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I like my bikes without the windbreaker front tho.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> But seriously, for the price, either the Streetfighter 848 or the 899 Panigale are amazing



Yeah 15k is not bad. 

I have a Ducati Monster back in the Great white north I hope my brother in law hasn't fucked up yet.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> Playing around with some avy choices.
> 
> Opinions?



aspect ratio is fucked

looks stretched vertically


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

Okay, off the top of my head.

- That credits font style is Sin City
- Those women look like a parody of the Crazy 88's from Kill Bill
- The medical area is ripped off from that false hope Prometheus
- And that's Milla(Leelo)'s outfit from 5th Element
- The bikes are like poor man's Lightcycles from Tron Legacy
- The training area is like a Hunger Games/Divergent/Insurgent copy
- Bullet time shots are Matrix and Max Payne game rips
- Invisible car is from Die Another Day
- The dog seems like the one from Pacific Rim
- The slow-mo explosion walk is like Sucker Punch, but Smallville made it more lulzy of a gimmick. And considering it's an all female cast, it could be like a reverse Expendables promo poster
- That one chick who killed the teddy and is in Jena's current set, is copying Gazelle's leg blades from Kingsman
- The overall costume fashion seems like Charlize Theron's Aeon Flux
- That one chick(?) with a cigar is basically butchering GOAT BOAT Xenia Onatopp from Goldeneye


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> aspect ratio is fucked
> 
> looks stretched vertically



Thanks

Here is the original



Anything you can do?


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2015)

Huey, how much is the starting pay for a fresh grad engineer in Canada?


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Huey, how much is the starting pay for a fresh grad engineer in Canada?



60-70k range, dude.


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]NR39sUux-iA[/YOUTUBE]

I simultaneously cringed and laughed during this video.

I'm not in support of blood sucking unions, but Walmart can GTFO with this shit


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 21, 2015)

People here are legitimately from Canada?


----------



## Samavarti (May 21, 2015)

No, Canadians are a myth.


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2015)

I thought South Park created Canadians.


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> No, Canadians are a myth.





Stunna said:


> I thought South Park created Canadians.



Yes, the ruse is working.


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 21, 2015)

It's just that people from Canada are supposed to be nice. You guys ain't nice.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 21, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Huey, how much is the starting pay for a fresh grad engineer in Canada?



You're civil right? $ 50-60 an hour


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Good MF Doom pic there, Gesy



DOOM is king

DOOM is life


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

I think it would be much more cooler, if your avy was a transparent png file, with just the mask, Gesy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2015)

if you're up to the task, go to town


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2015)

nah i like the background


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

Parallax said:


> nah i like the background



You also liked Movie 43, doe.


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> if you're up to the task, go to town



What's your NF BG skin?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2015)

Kill La Kill


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2015)

>Kill la Kill skin

ew


----------



## Grape (May 21, 2015)

Detective with that monkey ass set.


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2015)

wtf is a monkey ass set


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >Kill la Kill skin
> 
> ew



Stunna confirmed for Anti-Black preference


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2015)

dark skins are great...I just don't care for the KLK one

we need more options in the quick style chooser


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2015)

Yeah the darker the better 

>exposes bad transparencies and make images pop more

>easy on the eyes, especially  since I like to keep my bedroom dark.


----------



## Grape (May 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> wtf is a monkey ass set




Ghetto. Monkey shit.


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> thanks, i apologize for putting you through the trouble.



No problem. 2 more:





To be continued...


----------



## Lucaniel (May 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> Thanks
> 
> Here is the original
> 
> ...



tomorrow

gotta sleep

stayed up for the game


----------



## Detective (May 22, 2015)

Good night, mate.


----------



## Ae (May 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> This dumb son of a bitch not realizing I have a script to block that particular image after the last time he used it.
> 
> It's basically the same principle code that is used for the google reverse image search query.
> 
> Customized NoScript + AdBlock for Firefox Too OP



>Those lies

You're just asking for more


----------



## Succubus (May 22, 2015)

*Holy Motors (2012)*

WTF Moments. the movie is pure art at its finest and anti-Hollywood, indeed..

but not enough at David Lynch or Cronenberg's mindfuck lvl

8.5/10


----------



## Ae (May 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> dark skins are great...I just don't care for the KLK one
> 
> we need more options in the quick style chooser



I hate dark themes =/

Sasuke skin is best skin


----------



## Detective (May 22, 2015)

For anyone who is interested... Supergirl S01E01

HD rips with compressed file sizes, for easy viewing. 

Physical release of child of light... on Vita?!

Source

Source


----------



## Liverbird (May 22, 2015)

People are actually interested in Supergirl? lolwat


----------



## Ae (May 22, 2015)

Bad taste is kind of your thing, you should be able to relate, Livebird.


----------



## Slice (May 22, 2015)

I'll probably check out the pilot episode.
Might be able to DL tomorrow and watch it sometime next week when im at home.


----------



## Liverbird (May 22, 2015)

You guys are unbelievable.

That stuff's insulting


----------



## Detective (May 22, 2015)

I'm of the like mind as Slice doe. 

Curiousity doesn't hurt. And it's a Pilot. It's a television tradition to check those out.

Especially in this quality.


----------



## Liverbird (May 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> I'm of the like mind as Slice doe.
> 
> Curiousity doesn't hurt. And it's a Pilot. It's a television tradition to check those out.
> 
> Especially in this quality.



I can understand that, there's nothing to lose.. but did you even watch the fucking trailer? That shit looked like a fucking parody!


----------



## Ae (May 22, 2015)

I rather watch it on TV like a ethical person would.

And people wonder why networks cancel their favorite shows due to poor ratings.


----------



## Detective (May 22, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I rather watch it on TV like a good ethical person.



I suppose your ethics only apply to shows with adult characters, huh?





> And people wonder why networks cancel their favorite shows due to poor ratings.



If anything, leaks these days, for potential shows looking to strike it big, are a way of boosting hype and word of mouth.

The Flash magically leaked last year, too. It's a fucking awesome show, doe.


----------



## Detective (May 22, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> I have doe, but surely this is not one of them?



This looks like DC's answer to the SNL Black Widow skit.

That's all the lulz necessary


----------



## Liverbird (May 22, 2015)

I don't know what you're talking about and let's keep it that way.

I don't watch SNL or any of those shows.


----------



## Stunna (May 22, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I hate dark themes =/


shocker           .


----------



## Detective (May 22, 2015)

The Kakashi black BG skin was the best.


----------



## Ae (May 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> shocker



The dark ones are only useful at night when you have the lights turn off. The brighter themes can be unpleasant to the eyes. I just turn on my desk lamp for that, or dim the screen.


----------



## Slice (May 22, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> I can understand that, there's nothing to lose.. but did you even watch the fucking trailer? That shit looked like a fucking parody!



Because i am a DC fan. And if i like it all is well. If i hate it i can bitch about it ruining muh comics. Win / Win. 



Masterrace said:


> I rather watch it on TV like a ethical person would.
> 
> And people wonder why networks cancel their favorite shows due to poor ratings.



Excellent idea.
I'll make sure to move to the US to do exactly that when it premieres.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 22, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Bad taste is kind of your thing, you should be able to relate, Livebird.



oh man even masterpedo is wrecking


----------



## Ae (May 22, 2015)

Slice said:


> Excellent idea.
> I'll make sure to move to the US to do exactly that when it premieres.



You're just going to have to watch it on a later date. What is it with this generation and their need for instant gratification.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 22, 2015)

yo detective


----------



## Detective (May 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> yo detective



Danke!


----------



## Stunna (May 22, 2015)

that     wall


----------



## Lucaniel (May 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> that     wall



copied from wordpad, which automatically puts in one-line spacing


----------



## Stunna (May 22, 2015)

welp, that show sounds lame


----------



## Lucaniel (May 22, 2015)

the current state of comic books on tv is depressing
i mean i'm a comic book fan and i would expect myself to be keeping up with all of these shows cos it's, like, so cool that they're all getting tv adaptations and shit

but arrow, gotham, constantine, lucifer, supergirl...none of these are worth watching


----------



## Slice (May 22, 2015)

Why must you mention Lucifer Luc. 
I am trying to ignore it away


----------



## Lucaniel (May 22, 2015)

the north remembers


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]aNtXkNCj_sI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 22, 2015)

well, i'm sold


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 22, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> [YOUTUBE]aNtXkNCj_sI[/YOUTUBE]



I can't see anything. The video has been marked private.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 22, 2015)

it's a trailer of keenu getting raped by hot babes


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 22, 2015)

The "girl power!" theme and poor acting was too much to swallow in the Supergirl pilot. And also calling Superman "him", "he", "big guy" 20 or so times was kinda annoying. To tell the truth, it came off really cartoonish (even by comic book standards).


----------



## Ae (May 22, 2015)

>This pessimism


----------



## The World (May 22, 2015)

I wanted Power Girl to come out the ether and knock all her teeth out


----------



## The World (May 22, 2015)

or have Zatanna conjure up a bunch of pillows and have a hot sexy pillow fight

after 5 or so minutes it becomes the bloodiest violent thing ever


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 22, 2015)

They even played Bad Mama Jama in her action montage. I mean,  how corny can this get?


----------



## The World (May 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZzAeYWXFpk[/YOUTUBE]

125 to 128 bpm

hardcore

kek


----------



## The World (May 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> They even played Bad Mama Jama in her action montage. I mean,  how corny can this get?



detective was wrong

it's not so bad it's funny

it's so bad it's sad


----------



## mali (May 22, 2015)

the color of pomegranates 8/10 trippy stuff.


----------



## Detective (May 22, 2015)

The World said:


> detective was wrong
> 
> it's not so bad it's funny
> 
> it's so bad it's sad





**


----------



## Detective (May 22, 2015)

Posted potential plot synopsis for Episode VII(which I hope is not true, and completely different from the final product) in the SW thread.

Only a matter of time until Stunna caves, and reads it. Despite his words to the contrary.


----------



## Han Solo (May 22, 2015)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZzAeYWXFpk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 125 to 128 bpm
> 
> ...



looks turrible


----------



## αshɘs (May 22, 2015)

> I got in touch with Brendan McCarthy, a wonderful artist who had sent me some terrific drawings of Mad Max. I asked if he wanted to come down and work on it. We worked with Mark Sexton, Peter Pound, two other fine storyboard artists I’d worked with in the past. We sat in a room and basically laid out 3500 panels, which, so much of the movie is what you saw today. The big dimension that’s missing is time, those rhythms you’re finding in the performance and ultimately in the editing suite.





> A while after this talk, during a post-film reception, I spoke with Miller about his affinity for that black and white version of Fury Road. He said that he has demanded a black and white version of Fury Road for the blu-ray, and that version of the film will feature an option to hear just the isolated score as the only soundtrack — the purest and most stripped-down version of Fury Road you can imagine.


----------



## Detective (May 22, 2015)

Holy shit


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 22, 2015)

That's really cool. I'd check out a black and white version. Purely for the experience.


----------



## Detective (May 22, 2015)

The World said:


> holy fuck



Jiminy Jillickers



/End Stunna


----------



## Parallax (May 22, 2015)

holy shit


----------



## Lucaniel (May 22, 2015)

wait why does it have to be black and white

the colour of fury road is one of the best things about it


----------



## Detective (May 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> wait why does it have to be black and white
> 
> the colour of fury road is one of the best things about it



I suppose it will give a different visual experience. The colour scheme in the film was great, but one could say it may have helped distract the viewer from more minute details, combined with how fast the scenes flew by(mostly because they were literally going at 200+mph throughout the film).

The black and white version, combined with a bare bones soundtrack, could make the film into a R-Type or R-Spec(to borrow a racing car term) version of itself. And give us more time to focus on the raw details.


----------



## Jena (May 22, 2015)

*Zombeavers* - "Oh it's just those kids scissoring each other to Lady Gaga"/10

[youtube]7onFrBK_hKE[/youtube]

This is now on available on Netflix and I highly recommend this quality production to anyone who likes beavers, hand puppets, and the sound automatic hand dryers make.


----------



## The World (May 22, 2015)

didn't know jena was a raging lesbo who loved beaver snatch so much

and why would a beaver bite turn her into a beaver ? 

wouldn't it make her into another zombie?

even the simplest of logic thrown out the window from the jump


----------



## Yasha (May 22, 2015)

Jena's avatar brought a smile to my face.


----------



## The World (May 22, 2015)

tae sway

no way


----------



## Parallax (May 22, 2015)

Warudo who that in your set


----------



## The World (May 22, 2015)

the best grill in teh warudo

yovanna ventura


----------



## Yasha (May 22, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> You're civil right? $ 50-60 an hour



Mechanical

$ 10K a month for a fresh grad? No way.


----------



## The World (May 22, 2015)

donate some of that moolah to the less fortunate

ie me


----------



## Detective (May 22, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Mechanical
> 
> $ 10K a month for a fresh grad? No way.



Unless he's got some crazy connections, Huey is crazy.

60k-70k is average yearly salary for a good engineering grad out of school. Of course the salary scale will increase with experience.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 22, 2015)

>2015
>believing anything Huey says


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 22, 2015)

The World said:


> the best grill in teh warudo
> 
> yovanna ventura



The Bieb's old squeeze?

nice


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 22, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Mechanical
> 
> $ 10K a month for a fresh grad? No way.



Mechanical is competitive for jobs 

Also in Canada most engineer grads graduate with 2-3 years experience via co-op program.

But for a fresh grad you can get make 6 grand a month.

If you know the right people you can get 8 k a month.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> Unless he's got some crazy connections, Huey is crazy.
> 
> 60k-70k is average yearly salary for a good engineering grad out of school. Of course the salary scale will increase with experience.



Most engineering schools in Canada has a co-OP program that have you earn 3 years of experience. That's why our program is 5- 6 years vs 3 years from other schools.

I had insane recommendations after I graduated if I wasn't tied to the Canadian Forces I would be living like a emperor


----------



## Jena (May 22, 2015)

The World said:


> didn't know jena was a raging lesbo who loved beaver snatch so much


----------



## Yasha (May 22, 2015)

How many % income tax and do you get to save at least 10% if you earn 6K a month and still be able to afford a moderate lifestyle?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 22, 2015)

Every time I hear jena, I get the image of a foul-mouthed Disney character...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 22, 2015)

lol, ok huey, thanks for catching me on my shit.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 22, 2015)

jena with the voice of a peppy 14 year old


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 22, 2015)

Yasha said:


> How many % income tax and do you get to save at least 10% if you earn 6K a month and still be able to afford a moderate lifestyle?



Around 5400-5000k will be what's left over


----------



## Grape (May 22, 2015)

Hey Jena, remember that time you coached me through masturbation via Vocaroo?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 22, 2015)

Poltergiest remake: C+

Everything this movie did, the original did better...Otherwise, at least it was competently made. Review should be up tomorrow.


----------



## Yasha (May 22, 2015)

Jena's voice is cute as fuck


----------



## Parallax (May 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Every time I hear jena, I get the image of a foul-mouthed Disney character...



Me too


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2015)

Kingsmen: The Secret Service

Very fun film, felt like Men in Black meets Agent Cody Banks, and Sam L almost killed me, the man's roles seems to grow more ridiculous the more he ages.

B


----------



## Grape (May 23, 2015)

I don't typically find Emilia Clarke all that attractive, but for some reason this does it for me.

[youtube]RfI_mUIvYq8[/youtube]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2015)

aww shit, Clarke got bars


----------



## Grape (May 23, 2015)

She went off.


----------



## Yasha (May 23, 2015)

Dropped Mad Men after the pilot. Doesn't seem like the type of TV I'm looking for. Going to try Dexter and Criminal Minds next.


----------



## Grape (May 23, 2015)

Just start Dexter and then drop it after S4.


----------



## Ae (May 23, 2015)

Guys on the internet be like


----------



## The World (May 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Every time I hear jena, I get the image of a foul-mouthed Disney character...




too true 

that mental image is forever burned into my scalp

like a redheaded scrappy doo mixed with ariel


----------



## Slice (May 23, 2015)

That cute little animal sidekick that does nothing but belittle the main character constantly reminding him that he is worthless and should probably just end his life right now.


----------



## Jena (May 23, 2015)

Grape said:


> Hey Jena, remember that time you coached me through masturbation via Vocaroo?



Your wet dreams don't interest me


----------



## Yasha (May 23, 2015)

Jena's voice doesn't match her face.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 23, 2015)

You went too far now Yasha!
























But not far enough


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The Bieb's old squeeze?
> 
> nice


that's        OD


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2015)

I really don't get how

but alright then


----------



## Lucaniel (May 23, 2015)

why does gesy know who bieber was dating


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2015)

because he has good taste 

No, I looked her up before and his name was usually attached to her somehow.


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2015)

you don't see how it's OD that Bieber dated her?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2015)

I thought you were referring to me stating he did.


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2015)

damn, something's wrong with that chick

I dunno if I'd still rep her in my set after finding that out


----------



## The World (May 23, 2015)

is stunna trying to subtly insult me?


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2015)

nah, no shade; just saying it wouldn't be _me_


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2015)

I can't say nothing cause I'd still rock a Selena Gomez set.


----------



## The World (May 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I can't say nothing cause I'd still rock a Selena Gomez set.



I hear he was cheating on selena with yovanna

i would too

selena is like a filthy hobo compared to her


----------



## Lucaniel (May 23, 2015)

stunna believes in "sloppy seconds" 

dat subtle misogyny


----------



## Parallax (May 23, 2015)

I don't think it's sloppy seconds that's the problem it's the person that's involved.  iono there is something of a turn off about that, not because she slept with him, but that she actually spending time with someone that appears so vacuous seems like someone I wouldn't wanna associate with.  At least that's for me, maybe Stunna is against sloppy seconds


----------



## Lucaniel (May 23, 2015)

i know that's what he means

was kidding


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2015)

The World said:


> I hear he was cheating on selena with yovanna
> 
> i would too
> 
> selena is like a filthy hobo compared to her



They're both attractive for different reasons, Selena seems more "girlfriend material" imo.


----------



## Parallax (May 23, 2015)

Selena also looks like she's 16 years old


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Selena also looks like she's 16 years old



which mean..good genes


----------



## The World (May 23, 2015)

it's definitely the white genes in her gesy

not the mexican ones 

/massacoon


----------



## Lucaniel (May 23, 2015)

>google selena gomez



> WebImagesNewsVideosShoppingMoreSearch tools
> About 123,000,000 results (0.32 seconds)
> Search Results
> In the news
> ...



journalism is dead


----------



## The World (May 23, 2015)

"in the news"

they should be held accountable for such a blatant lie

clearly just another vapid blog post in a vast sea of vapid blog posts about celebrity garbage minutia


----------



## Han Solo (May 23, 2015)

Stunna hiding behind Para to deny his misogyny.


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2015)

dis weak ass bait


----------



## Ae (May 23, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Selena also looks like she's 16 years old



I used thought she was cute, but then her face keeps get rounder and rounder.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2015)

JB is a successful, white,seemingly attractive, pop singer

Nothing sketchers about his allure imo.



Masterrace said:


> I used thought she was cute, but then her face keeps get rounder and rounder.



still cute


----------



## Parallax (May 23, 2015)

tfw Gesy is a secret Bieber fan


----------



## Ae (May 23, 2015)

They're talking about him as a person, not his physical appearance, Gesy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2015)

Parallax said:


> tfw Gesy is a secret Bieber fan



Wouldn't go that far

"Baby" is catchy as hell though



Masterrace said:


> They're talking about him as a person, not his physical appearance, Gesy.



as a person he's an airhead, but that comes with the territory of growing up without any worries or struggles.


----------



## Parallax (May 23, 2015)

That's not inherently true, I know a lot of people that came from privilege who are both genuinely nice people and aren't dumb as bricks.  While coming from privilege and money might affect the former, I don't see how it affects the latter


----------



## The World (May 23, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2015)

Parallax said:


> That's not inherently true, I know a lot of people that came from privilege who are both genuinely nice people and aren't dumb as bricks.  While coming from privilege and money might affect the former, I don't see how it affects the latter



I'm sure they're exceptions, but I figured with no struggles there are no lessons being learned. Maybe I should say it's easier to be dumb instead of rich people are dumb.


----------



## Ae (May 23, 2015)

Every time Gesy try sound insightful, he just falls completely flat.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2015)

every time I try to sound insightful your mother falls flat too.


----------



## Ae (May 23, 2015)

Not clever enough to make a wisecrack either


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2015)

your mother disagrees


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2015)

Mad Max 2 :The Road Warrior

The direction here is alot more concise than it's predecessor with more elaborate action sequences . Still nothing I'd consider iconic personally.

B-


----------



## Parallax (May 23, 2015)

Gesy you fucking suck nearly as much as Khris


----------



## Lucaniel (May 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm sure they're exceptions, but I figured with no struggles there are no lessons being learned. Maybe I should say it's easier to be dumb instead of rich people are dumb.



yeah it's easier to be dumb when you have more opportunities and more access to education

that sounds right


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Gesy you fucking suck nearly as much as Khris



Sorry to disappoint, I just can't think of anything that would make it distinctive enough to be held to higher esteem. While the action has made the proper jumps, the characters seem more wooden than it's predecessor.

Can't say I cared much if they succeeded or not.


----------



## Parallax (May 23, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> yeah it's easier to be dumb when you have more opportunities and more access to education



honestly you'd be really really really surprised at how true this actually could be.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 23, 2015)

well i guess you can get as much apathy with too much opportunity as with too little, with the sweet spot being in the middle, where opportunities are limited, but present


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2015)

George w.Bush had all the opportunity and education in the world.

And also I don't believe an educated person equals an intelligent one. It's the application of whats learned that matters.


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Selena also looks like she's 12 years old



Fixed. Seriously, she looks like a 12 year old. It's creepy man.



~Gesy~ said:


> And also I don't believe an educated person equals an intelligent one. It's the application of whats learned that matters.



I can agree with this notion. Also consider that there are likely people out there who never could afford to attend a great school of education, or had responsibilities raising younger siblings and shit, that are still smarter than someone who had access to the Ivy league.


----------



## Ae (May 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Also consider that there are likely people out there who never could afford to attend a great school of education, or had responsibilities raising younger siblings and shit, that are still smarter than someone who had access to the Ivy league.



Save it for the funeral, D.


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Save it for the funeral, D.



I'm not sure I understand this comment? What are you trying to say, Masterreich?


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2015)

Today on Sesame Street, we learn about the letter L, as shown by our friend Hesa Blackman.


----------



## Ae (May 23, 2015)

I was implying you were talking about yourself if you really didn't know


----------



## Parallax (May 23, 2015)

I got it, massrace


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I was implying you were talking about yourself if you really didn't know



I didn't raise my siblings, and went to a good school, doe. I was saying that there are still people out there who are extremely smart, but extremely limited by the unfortunate circumstances they were born into.


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2015)

I was reading earlier about these fucking vandals in Cali who sabotaged a dam, and cost people about 49 million gallons of fresh water.

Para


----------



## Ae (May 23, 2015)

I was just pulling your leg, but thanks for sharing.


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2015)

Stunna is Capable Dog   

Vaulto(Patty) is Blaster The Warrior

Para, since he's Mexican and has three legal names, is The Splendid The Big Amazon, or The Splendid B. Amazon for short.

Because my initials are a based alliteration... I am Lord Proton


----------



## Ae (May 23, 2015)

inb4 I'm Master Blackfinger


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2015)

R.R.?

You really are a comic character come to life.


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> inb4 I'm Master Blackfinger



T-T-This is like fate or something

  



~Gesy~ said:


> R.R.?
> 
> You really are a comic character come to life.



I know, rite?


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2015)

The Youth Killer...... lololololol Gesy stole Masterrace's birth right



And mein bruder Slice is Feral Erectus


----------



## Ae (May 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> You really are a comic character come to life.
> 
> 
> Detective said:
> ...


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2015)

Masterrace said:


>



Not including the "  " from my post in the killed Grape Film Club thread.


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2015)

Also not using IMGFIT


----------



## Ae (May 23, 2015)

That thread was dead to begin with


----------



## Ae (May 23, 2015)

I have image disabled, so it's not my problem.


----------



## The World (May 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Stunna is Capable Dog
> 
> Vaulto(Patty) is Blaster The Warrior
> 
> ...



nah he's bubba the boy


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2015)

Not our fault you were born with an unfortunate face that is only capable of one look.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 23, 2015)

How's a face of one look?


----------



## Ae (May 23, 2015)

Should I watch the old Mad Max, before I watch Fury Road?


----------



## Parallax (May 23, 2015)

you don't have to

if you have to see just one, see The Road Warrior


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Stunna is Capable Dog
> 
> Vaulto(Patty) is Blaster The Warrior
> 
> ...



The Splendid Joe


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Not our fault you were born with an unfortunate face that is only capable of one look.



Well Grape was suicidal for a reason, Detective


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 23, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> The Splendid Joe



Welcome home brother.


----------



## Grape (May 23, 2015)

Huey still having difficulty removing my dick from his face-hole.


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]JD2Mb8pM6E8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Being dead is better than living



wut's stopping you from being better off, brother?


----------



## Parallax (May 23, 2015)

huey edgy as fuck


----------



## Ae (May 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> wut's stopping you from being better off, brother?



Because I know my value


----------



## Lucaniel (May 23, 2015)

what, zero? 

yeah, big incentive there


----------



## Ae (May 23, 2015)

I'll consider it when I'm old and ugly


----------



## Ae (May 23, 2015)

Wait

I thought Gesy said "What's stopping you from offing yourself?"


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2015)

we should wear our Mad Max names as user titles


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> we should wear our Mad Max names as user titles



That's a good idea, tbh.


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2015)

I have one every once and awhile


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 23, 2015)

This thread never disappoints.


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2015)

Yo, Stunna/Masterrace, I finally stopped being a lazy fuck and got Skype.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> we should wear our Mad Max names as user titles



The brotherhood of the Citadel


----------



## Ae (May 23, 2015)

Welcome to the 21st century


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> This thread never disappoints.



It's based on the principes of friendship and taking a well intentioned pot shot at your fellow human being when they expose themselves to such an occurence in a moment of weakness.


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2015)

lorenza_ty, D


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Welcome to the 21st century



Thanks. It's so shiny, with a ton of lens flare.

And now you can finally stop bugging the shit out of me to get Skype


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yo, Stunna/Masterrace, I finally stopped being a lazy fuck and got Skype.



Me too


----------



## Ae (May 23, 2015)

This Yovanna person looks 5 years older than me and we're practically the same age. Also, she's blowing off my skank radar.


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2015)

if anyone is bein a misogynist it's Massascout


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> lorenza_ty, D



eidetic_R, S


----------



## Ae (May 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> if anyone is bein a misogynist it's Massascout


I blame myself really.
I want a woman who looks like they're 14, who's mature, but also innocent.

It's why I'm single


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2015)

yea....that's why


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> yea....that's why



Yooooooooooooooooooo, the Avy looks so clean


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 23, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I blame myself really.
> *I want a woman who looks like they're 14,* who's mature, but also innocent.
> 
> It's why I'm single


----------



## Ae (May 23, 2015)

If you're going to post here, get used to it, son. This is the dark section of the forum, where only the sickest, most darkest people and Stunna post.


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2015)

don't encourage him


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 23, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> If you're going to post here, get used to it, son. This is the dark section of the forum, where only the sickest most darkest people and Stunna post.



Not my first time here, father.

Also, Stunna tricked all of you into believing he's dark.


----------



## Han Solo (May 23, 2015)

>engaging masterblackness

...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yooooooooooooooooooo, the Avy looks so clean




It does, thanks again


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> If you're going to post here, get used to it, son. This is the dark section of the forum, where only the sickest, most darkest people and Stunna post.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> don't encourage him



:letgo ....


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Detective (May 23, 2015)

Yo, someone shady added me on Skype.



> A. would like to add you on Skype
> 
> Your resident gay black sexist pedo reporting for duty.



Which one of y'all is this?


----------



## Ae (May 23, 2015)

I suspect VBD


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> To my knowledge, I don't think anyone in here has asked someone else to go kill themselves, or taken shots at such subject matter related to the act itself, doe.
> 
> We don't take shots to be mean spirited, because we only take them when someone is being a dumbfuck, and it shows we care.
> 
> We all care about you a lot, Huey.



Me, my fists, a steel pipe and the trunk of my car care a lot too Detective. Why don't you come on over so I can give you a hug.


----------



## Yasha (May 23, 2015)

VBD is black? He seems well-educated.


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2015)

Yasha said:


> VBD is black? He seems well-educated.



Only 50% black, doe.

BTW, dat 1st skype convo with Stunna and Massacoon 

BTW, Yash, u gonna watch the game? I can hook you up with a stream if necessary


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2015)

**


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> **



What is it now?


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2015)

June's Netflix additions


----------



## Ae (May 23, 2015)

I'm off to see Fury Road


----------



## Yasha (May 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Only 50% black, doe.
> 
> BTW, dat 1st skype convo with Stunna and Massacoon
> 
> BTW, Yash, u gonna watch the game? I can hook you up with a stream if necessary



I am watching the game. Rockets


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> **


----------



## Grape (May 23, 2015)

itt amateur hour


----------



## The Weeknd (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Detective (May 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]CEk9EH2dKlk[/YOUTUBE]

4:59


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2015)

Project Almanac

A found footage, time travel flick that gives off chronicle vibes but never becomes as good as chronicle was. That's not to say I didn't enjoy watching it, time travel shenanigans will always be a fun watch for me. And watching them go through the trials and errors to build the time machine was very interesting. But major inconsistencies held it back from reaching the high note it was trying to achieve.

C+


----------



## The World (May 24, 2015)

what major inconsistencies?

like why did they spend so much time at lollapalooza?


----------



## The World (May 24, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> This Yovanna person looks 5 years older than me and we're practically the same age. Also, she's blowing off my skank radar.



lenope



>betting massacoon looks like a crustier homeless version of stunna

>or a mutant version of jesse eisenberg playing lex luthor


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2015)

The World said:


> what major inconsistencies?
> 
> like why did they spend so much time at lollapalooza?



close, it's when he went to undo the mistake of failing to get the interest, and he manage to do it again _without_ running into his old self. that goes against the rules that were previously set.That also happened when one of the dorks kept retaking his test.

I know Time Travel films always have inconsistencies but nothing that blatant.


----------



## Ae (May 24, 2015)

*Mad Max: Fury Road* - Strong 6

I wasn't expecting a cinematic experience for the ages, far from it. But this wasn't even a fun spectacle I thought it would be. If there was an equivalent expression to "In one ear, out the other", that would how I describe my experience. 

The highest praise I'll give to the movie is the cinematography & setting.

And how handsome Tom Hardy is.


----------



## The World (May 24, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> close, it's when he went to undo the mistake of failing to get the interest, and he manage to do it again _without_ running into his old self. that goes against the rules that were previously set.That also happened when one of the dorks kept retaking his test.
> 
> I know Time Travel films always have inconsistencies but nothing that blatant.



you know they could have just set the time difference before running into their old selves

i mean he had a phone watch connected to the time machine 

i thought u were going to bring up the fact this dumb kid couldn't just man up and tell the girl he liked her in the first place or the fact his love interest was a cunt who teased him up to that point and knowing he's practically an assbergers nerd decided to end the tease cold turkey


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2015)

I had a feeling you wouldn't like it, brov


----------



## The World (May 24, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> *Mad Max: Fury Road* - Strong 6
> 
> I wasn't expecting a cinematic experience for the ages, far from it. But this wasn't even a fun spectacle I thought it would be. If there was an equivalent expression to "In one ear, out the other", that would how I describe my experience.
> 
> ...



u are literally the worst


----------



## Karasu (May 24, 2015)

was wondering if they were going to do the whole linear time/paradox thingy. 

There was a tv show a few years back (Terra Nova) I didn't watch it but understood they side-stepped some of the normal issues by using many-worlds interpretation (time/multiverse). I was wondering if this might influence other writers. I guess ultimately people are more interested in and can relate to changing the past. 

Although Source Code had kind of a different take on elements of time.


Thought  for sure Masterrace was going to rave about MM.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2015)

The World said:


> you know they could have just set the time difference before running into their old selves
> 
> i mean he had a phone watch connected to the time machine
> 
> i thought u were going to bring up the fact this dumb kid couldn't just man up and tell the girl he liked her in the first place or the fact his love interest was a cunt who teased him up to that point and knowing he's practically an assbergers nerd decided to end the tease cold turkey



nah, unlikely since the same things kept happening around them. and yeah the kid's self esteem was very low, but when she  confessed her feelings for him i'm like "lol wut?",  they were about to go through high school without even having a conversation with each other and I don't quite understand why.


----------



## Yasha (May 24, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> was wondering if they were going to do the whole linear time/paradox thingy.
> 
> There was a tv show a few years back (Terra Nova) I didn't watch it but understood they side-stepped some of the normal issues by using many-worlds interpretation (time/multiverse). I was wondering if this might influence other writers. I guess ultimately people are more interested in and can relate to changing the past.
> 
> ...



Source Code was using the many-worlds approach, too.


----------



## Karasu (May 24, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Source Code was using the many-worlds approach, too.




Wasn't influenced by Terra Nova though/made before or during the same time (i.e. it was a stand-out too).

I like that writers are thinking outside the box in any event.


----------



## Succubus (May 24, 2015)

*Enemy (2013)*

can't believe this is one of the most underrated films of all time

the best film of 2013 without a doubt

10/10

*The Tribe (2014)*

an ukrainian drama film about bullying and prostitution in a deaf school. there are no subtitles, only ukrainian sign language... I had an acquaintance before but some signs are hard to understand tho 

a pretty realistic movie

9/10


----------



## The World (May 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4l_lHGMhlw[/YOUTUBE]

looks interesting...........

looks like event horizen, pandorum and prometheus

and another hemsworth? they're multiplying like Baldwins!


----------



## Succubus (May 24, 2015)

looks like more dead space to me


----------



## The World (May 24, 2015)

i didn't see any dead alien zombie monsters


----------



## Ae (May 24, 2015)

The World said:


> lenope
> 
> this
> 
> ...



I know what some of you look like, and I'm almost certain I'm the most attractive regular. But regardless of how I look, she looks about 25.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2015)

Poltergeist remake review is in sig.

Ugh, cut my finger pretty badly. Bleeding has stopped and I'm not seeing any sign of infection, but my arm has gone a little numb...lol...


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2015)

RIP      Martial


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2015)

If I seriously don't post that I watched "The Defender" by Tuesday, know that something went wrong. And Yasha will need to come over to Az again for the comfort smex. Or necrophilia, presuming I am dead.


----------



## Yasha (May 24, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Poltergeist remake review is in sig.
> 
> Ugh, cut my finger pretty badly. Bleeding has stopped and I'm not seeing any sign of infection, but my arm has gone a little numb...lol...



Cut it off, quick!


*Criminal Minds first 2 eps*

Finally found what I've been looking for. 

8/10


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2015)

leaving Netflix this June

Jim Caviezel


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2015)

i think it's unacceptable and wrong and not cool that stuff can just be taken off netflix like that


----------



## D T (May 24, 2015)

*Ex-Machina* or how I put pussy on a pedestal and paid the price for it. Despite the Main Actor ugly face, it was pretty good!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2015)

I wouldn't say ugly, but he does have a punchable face


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2015)

Damn. Escape from L.A. was weak.


----------



## D T (May 24, 2015)

He was ugly, else he would have had a girlfriend and would not have been picked. Keep up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2015)

Not having a GF has more to do with insecurities than attraction. Even the butt ugliest of men have girlfriends,wives, etc..


----------



## D T (May 24, 2015)

Shifting the goalposts here. He was ugly and it's why he was picked. Not all ugly people are gfless, but that sure was his case.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2015)

Are you speaking from experience?


----------



## D T (May 24, 2015)

Well yeah, I just watched a 2 hours movie about just that.


----------



## Liverbird (May 24, 2015)

Holy mother of fuck! Dem graphics on Witcher 3!


----------



## Slice (May 24, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I know what some of you look like, and I'm almost certain I'm the most attractive regular.



Dat confidence 



Liverbird said:


> Holy mother of fuck! Dem graphics on Witcher 3!



It looks pretty nice. But it's still sad they had to reduce the graphics to make it run on consoles. The original build looked even better.


----------



## Slice (May 24, 2015)

Star Trek: Insurrection 2/5

Damn I didn't remember this being that bad.
It's like one of the more boring TV episodes stretched to 100 minutes.
How could they follow up First Contact with this ...


----------



## Liverbird (May 24, 2015)

I have a decent rig, but Med settings are the best it can do. And of course they had do reduce them for consoles. Consoles hardly compare with high end modern GPU's.


----------



## Slice (May 24, 2015)

Yeah. But I will never understand why they don't just make two versions. The console one and a PC one with more graphics options. Obviously it existed at one point as seen in the ingame trailers but I guess they have to do this to keep selling consoles.


----------



## Parallax (May 24, 2015)

Slice said:


> Yeah. But I will never understand why they don't just make two versions. The console one and a PC one with more graphics options. Obviously it existed at one point as seen in the ingame trailers but I guess they have to do this to keep selling consoles.



I assume costs are why this doesn't happen.


----------



## Liverbird (May 24, 2015)

Yeah, pretty much


----------



## Slice (May 24, 2015)

Theu are showing almost every Star Trek movie today.
4,5,6,7,8,9,11,10

They don't really trust Nemesis on the 8pm spot I guess


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2015)

Holy Warudo. How many Star Trek movies are there?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2015)

Consoles need that 60fps instead of only okayish graphics to be honest.


----------



## Slice (May 24, 2015)

khris said:


> Holy Warudo. How many Star Trek movies are there?



Twelve


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2015)

Are the movies part of the TV show's continuity?


----------



## Slice (May 24, 2015)

Up to 10 yes 
11 and 12 are a reboot


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2015)

That's intimating to get into tbh.


----------



## Pseudo (May 24, 2015)

*Ex-Machina :* 3.5/5

Bumped it up an extra .5 because of that glorious ending. 

This is the standard Blomkamp should be striving for..

*EDIT* Oscar Isaac with that best supporting actor win on lock? He was great in this.


----------



## Parallax (May 24, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> *Ex-Machina :* 3.5/5
> 
> Bumped it up an extra .5 because of that glorious ending.
> 
> This is the standard Blomkamp should be striving for..



preserving to ensure no edits


----------



## Pseudo (May 24, 2015)

RYM got Mad Max 4 really high on the charts. I'll check it out>

*The Big Lebowski*: 3/5


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> RYM got Mad Max 4 really high on the charts. I'll check it out>
> 
> *The Big Lebowski*: 3/5


I got this one, Para


----------



## Garfield (May 24, 2015)

Nightcrawler - 8/10

Not a fan of the camerawork done in it, was pretty dry. Very good acting by Gyllenhaal. The script was pretty gritty and they didn't sweeten it up unnecessarily. Keepin' it real.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2015)

>big lebowski
>not a perfect score


----------



## Ae (May 24, 2015)

I haven't seen Big Lebowski, but I have a feeling I would hate it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> *EDIT* Oscar Isaac with that best supporting actor win on lock? He was great in this.



Yawp yawp, I gotta pick up more movies starring this dude because I never even heard of him.


----------



## Parallax (May 24, 2015)

The Big Lebowski is my favorite comedy


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2015)

*The Grand Budapest Hotel*

this is a lovely film, i'm glad i watched it


----------



## Grape (May 24, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I haven't seen Big Lebowski, but I have a feeling I would hate it.




Don't believe the hype.


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2015)

>says The Big Lebowski is overhyped
>praises American Beauty

dat Grape


----------



## Pseudo (May 24, 2015)

*A Most Violent Year:* 3.5/5.

doid not expect to enjoy this film as much as I did.


----------



## Parallax (May 24, 2015)

of course Grape doesn't like good comedies, what else is new


----------



## Grape (May 24, 2015)

I'm not saying I dislike it. I'm just saying it's overhyped.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >says The Big Lebowski is overhyped
> >praises American Beauty
> 
> dat Grape



american beauty is a really good movie


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2015)

maybe so

it's overrated regardless imo


----------



## The World (May 24, 2015)

Slice said:


> Dat confidence
> 
> 
> 
> It looks pretty nice. But it's still sad they had to reduce the graphics to make it run on consoles. The original build looked even better.



it still looks glorious

i'm running it on my medium settings because my computer would explode otherwise and it looks like it has console graphics

i can't imagine how glorious it looks with ultra max settings

and mods and patches in the future should ensure it looks the way it did in those 2013 trailers

it looks about as good as it does in the 2014 trailers at least


----------



## The World (May 24, 2015)

stunna spare us your bad opinions


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2015)

warudo     pls


----------



## Detective (May 24, 2015)

slp

annuts


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 24, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> *The Grand Budapest Hotel*
> 
> this is a lovely film, i'm glad i watched it



How many Wes Anderson films have you watched to date?


----------



## Grape (May 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> maybe so
> 
> it's overrated regardless imo




Hardly anyone ever talks about American Beauty. 

wtf are you even saying


----------



## Detective (May 24, 2015)

American Beauty is one of Rukia's Top 5 movies all time, doe


----------



## Ae (May 24, 2015)

American Beauty inspired me


----------



## Parallax (May 24, 2015)

wow Detective and Masterrace both doing double work to make American Beauty sound worse than it really is


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> maybe so
> 
> it's overrated regardless imo



really? who overrates it? i barely see american beauty mentioned any more


----------



## Detective (May 24, 2015)

Parallax said:


> wow Detective and Masterrace both doing double work to make American Beauty sound worse than it really is



What? I just said that Rukia really likes it. That's all.


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2015)

I said overrated, not overmentioned


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I said overrated, not overmentioned



sigh

where do you see it being frequently rated higher than "really good"

from where are you getting the impression that the cultural consensus on american beauty overrates it


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2015)

different places

I also think "really good" is overselling it


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2015)

stunna completely unable to identify how american beauty is overrated or explain his mysterious hatred for it


----------



## Parallax (May 24, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> sigh
> 
> where do you see it being frequently rated higher than "really good"
> 
> from where are you getting the impression that the cultural consensus on american beauty overrates it



the film is pretty highly rated within film buffs or fans, which is ultimately what i think Stunna is talking about when he says people overrate the film


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2015)

lolol I don't hate American Beauty

and I'm not finna source where I've heard it said to be "really good" or "great"--it's not like that's a minority opinion


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2015)

Parallax said:


> the film is pretty highly rated within film buffs or fans, which is ultimately what i think Stunna is talking about when he says people overrate the film


really? well "film buffs" is ultimately vague and we could be talking about completely different groups. but my impression is that among _critical reviewers of films_, american beauty actually suffered a backlash and has been seen as dated and cliched and overrated.. in the sense that it was overrated when it was first released back in 1999, and so in reaction, some years after that, people started retrospectively rubbishing it to "correct" the consensus 

so in present day, i don't think it's considered to be much more than a good example of the sort of middlebrow drama that usually wins big at the oscars


----------



## Grape (May 24, 2015)

Stunna with that completely baseless argument 

I expected better.


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2015)

it really doesn't require that reading into tbh

"I think that thing is overrated"

= 

"according to my personal experiences and observations, that thing has received more praise than I personally believe it deserves"

seems pretty simple


----------



## Ae (May 24, 2015)

Any movie can be overrated


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> it really doesn't require that reading into tbh
> 
> "I think that thing is overrated"
> 
> ...


which is why you were then asked where you've seen it receive praise beyond what you feel it deserves


----------



## Grape (May 24, 2015)

Pretty sure you're just butt-hurt, Stunna.


----------



## Parallax (May 24, 2015)

the answer is pretty clear in personal experiences and observations

unless you want stunna to name one by one every single instance


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2015)

or
or he could name just a few examples


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Any movie can be overrated


pointless observation



Lucaniel said:


> which is why you were then asked where you've seen it receive praise beyond what you feel it deserves


...does it matter where I've seen it praised? Do I have to prove that I've seen it praised highly somewhere? I'm sorry, I can't do that 



Grape said:


> Pretty sure you're just butt-hurt, Stunna.


...about what tho


----------



## Ae (May 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> pointless observation



I'm on your side, you monkey.


----------



## The World (May 24, 2015)

stunna's empirical evidence is lacking :yeahsorry


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2015)

I appreciate that, but I mean



it's still a pointless observation


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2015)

The World said:


> stunna's empirical evidence is lacking


why is this something that needs evidence or proof


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> why is this something that needs evidence or proof





you can't see how saying something is overrated would involve some sort of external evidence of how it's being rated?


----------



## Sherlōck (May 24, 2015)

Just watched Taken 3. I guess I will give it 5.5/10.


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2015)

no, because I'm not trying to have a debate or persuade here

I'm saying that I don't think the movie is as good as I've personally seen others say it is

it begins and ends there.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2015)

you better start accounting for the basic reality of people disagreeing with you and demanding substantiation of your claim, then


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2015)

I don't care if you disagree, go look for an argument somewhere else


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2015)

dis attitude

squat up, stunna


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2015)

**


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2015)

catsquat


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2015)

well in that particular case i think catflex would be more appropriate


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> American Beauty inspired me



'course it did.


----------



## Grape (May 24, 2015)

Stunna with that disgusting hostility


----------



## Detective (May 24, 2015)

Stunna not giving any fucks


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2015)

these edits are better than the movie is gonna be


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2015)

for me, it just needs to be better than Jurassic 3.


----------



## Grape (May 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> these edits are better than the movie is gonna be




Wow, why are you such a negative force today?


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 24, 2015)

Stunna's trolling has been successful I see.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2015)

You think Stunna would do that?

Troll on the internet?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2015)

Toronto Raptors needed Chris Pratt


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2015)

it's trolling to think that Jurassic World is gonna be bad?


----------



## The World (May 24, 2015)

stunna got a taste of mad max and can't stop being mad now

his mad max cherry popped and it's bleeding over all of us


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2015)

but I first saw Mad Max a couple years ago


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Yasha (May 24, 2015)

Parallax said:


> The Big Lebowski is my favorite comedy



Mine, too. 

And American Beauty is my all-time Top 10.


----------



## Karasu (May 24, 2015)

The Coen brothers have made some pretty good movies; and The Big Lebowski is one of the better ones for sure. It's their best comedy. They can be clever writers. 

You should watch it Masterrace. It's on Netflix. 


*craves White Russian*


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 24, 2015)

Tomorrowland > Mad Max


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2015)

**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2015)

it didn't sell tho


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 24, 2015)

Tomorrowland is Disney's Mad Max


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2015)

break that one down for us


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 24, 2015)

They are both dystopias. 

On a serious note though. Disney would never put out something as edgy as Mad Max.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2015)

Persecuted is just a by product whenever the cbm section sewage is backed up. 

The same way Stunna ventures into unknown sections from
Time to time


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 24, 2015)

Persetard is an attention whore and his trolling skills are chunnin tier.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 24, 2015)

Let's talk about important things

Games of Thrones s05e07

9/10 

Only boring part was the Night's Watch for a change


----------



## Parallax (May 24, 2015)

Gesys set is hilarious  

Good shit


----------



## Succubus (May 24, 2015)

*the Guest (2014)*

Predictable plot although still quite enjoyed watching it has black humour moments especially David got stabbed when said "You did the right thing. I don't blame you." with the good gesture made me chuckle

Dan is a great british actor, he might the next Bond when Craig leaves

7.5/10


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> On a serious note though. Disney would never put out something as edgy as Mad Max.





Succubus said:


> Dan is a great british actor, he might the next Bond when Craig leaves


let's hope not


----------



## Yasha (May 25, 2015)

Downloading Swallowtail Butterfly and All About Lily Chou-Chou in HD.


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2015)

I dled those recently in HD too, imma see one tomorrow


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 25, 2015)

Let The Right One In

So this was one of those dark romance type movies like Spring and Marebito(if this counts) which I like. It has sweet moments, Oscar/Eli's relationship is interesting especially considering Eli's reveal(Eli is a boy who was castrated that pretends to be a girl, helps Eli looks and sounds androgynous enough) and the fact one wants to kill for revenge that has lead to an obsession on studying serial killers while the other for food but does not enjoy it. Being a vampire is a horrible thing to be, not surprising one of the victims suicides than rather become one, it makes the husband more sympathetic for wanting to kill Eli. The movie has mood whiplash due to going between dark and sweet scenes plus the questionable morality and moments of characters. Eli is stuck being a 12 year old forever. Nice it keeps many traditional vampire aspects.

8/10 different from the typical vampire flicks and romance movies.


----------



## Ae (May 25, 2015)

> Roger Deakins is headed off-world. The acclaimed cinematographer has been enlisted to shoot the long-in-the-works sequel to the 1982 sci-fi classic "Blade Runner," Alcon Entertainment announced Wednesday.
> 
> The film will mark Deakins' third collaboration with French Canadian director Denis Villeneuve, following the 2013 kidnapping thriller "Prisoners" and the drug-trafficking drama "Sicario," which bowed to strong reviews at the Cannes Film Festival on Tuesday.
> 
> ...



Villeneuve, Deakin, Gosling


----------



## Yasha (May 25, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I dled those recently in HD too, imma see one tomorrow






*Game of Thrones S5E7*

Two heads of the dragon have finally come together, which is ahead of the book. I wonder what will happen next.

And that boyish, short-haired girl of Dorne.


----------



## Succubus (May 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> let's hope not



then who might be the next JB?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 25, 2015)

What you film nerds watching?

I was at MCM this weekend.


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2015)

Succubus said:


> then who might be the next JB?


Fassbender? Elba? I'unno. Both would be better choices tho


----------



## Ae (May 25, 2015)

This topic comes up too often here


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Fassbender? Elba? I'unno. Both would be better choices tho



Fassbender and Elba would be my choices as well.


----------



## Slice (May 25, 2015)

Elba would be my favourite choice. The man is damn charismatic


----------



## Ae (May 25, 2015)

Fassbender is too good for Bond, I'd give it to Elba too.


----------



## Slice (May 25, 2015)

Star Trek 11   3/5
The old movies (with the exception of 9) are all leagues better than this

Star Trek 10   4/5
I never realised that it's Tom Hardy that plays the villain here.but it has been quite a few years since I last saw it.


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 25, 2015)

Elba needs to be bond next. Long overdue.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 25, 2015)

We had this conversation.

There will not be a black bond in our lifetime just like no black PM in Westminster.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2015)

Speedy doesn't believe in change


----------



## Lucaniel (May 25, 2015)

did anyone catch that the beer oscar isaac is always drinking in ex machina is called "keikaku"?


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 25, 2015)

Huey turns a blind eye to the harshness of the real world.

Good job soldier.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Huey turns a blind eye to the harshness of the real world.
> 
> Good job soldier.



We witness a black president anything can happen.


I bet you'll see a mulatto Bond soon enough


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2015)

Cavill seems like he has the suave spy part down in the Man from U.N.C.L.E, so it would be interesting to see if he could replicate it for Bond.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2015)

detective where is your avi from


----------



## Lucaniel (May 25, 2015)

*Ex Machina*

this movie was really good
it may not have fully delivered on exploring AI and consciousness, but it had great cinematography and great sound, so it gets a pass on being deceptively hollow, ideas-wise
by deceptively hollow i mean it seemed like it was going to have more depth than it turned out to have


----------



## Han Solo (May 25, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> did anyone catch that the beer oscar isaac is always drinking in ex machina is called "keikaku"?



Caleb had so many warnings


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2015)

*All About Lily Chou Chou*

I'm still, very uncertain how I feel about the ending and how I feel about the last 20 or so minutes overall.  In a lot of ways it makes sense and it's probably the best way to end it in a lot of respects but it also feels a bit aimless and needlessly bleak?  I still thought this was fantastic and while there are some moments that are a bit puzzling or scenes I still greatly enjoyed this.  The aesthetics of this film are lovely and the HD remastering is ace, this film looks great.  Strange film but a really good one.

A


----------



## Lucaniel (May 25, 2015)

para besides ex machina and fury road what else has come out this year that you really liked


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2015)

those are the only films that I have seen so far this year that I would consider really good


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> detective where is your avi from



Kung Fury, a 30 minute action parody/homage to the tough guy films of the 80's. It's being released on the net, this Thursday.

:33


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2015)

Parallax said:


> those are the only films that I have seen so far this year that I would consider really good



You should check out Kingsman, Juan.


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2015)

Kingsman was good, but I don't think it's on par with Ex Machina and Mad Max


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2015)

i did

it was ok

nowhere near as good as Mad Max or Ex Machina at all


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GNTstH7Yai4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 25, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> detective where is your avi from


looks like Iron Sky


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 25, 2015)

Detective said:


> Kung Fury, a 30 minute action parody/homage to the tough guy films of the 80's. It's being released on the net, this Thursday.
> 
> :33



For free or only for backers?


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> For free or only for backers?



They are releasing it for subscribers to the El Rey television network channel(which is a VOD service), so essentially, we're going to have copies of the film available online soon.


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]72RqpItxd8M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 25, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]GNTstH7Yai4[/YOUTUBE]



wtf am i watching...is that a chick or a dude that gets ktfo?


----------



## Ae (May 25, 2015)

Parallax said:


> nowhere near as good as Mad Max or Ex Machina at all



I don't get why everyone loves Fury Road so much


----------



## Lucaniel (May 25, 2015)

that's because you're dumb 

it's okay


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2015)

of course you don't, you don't like good movies


----------



## Ae (May 25, 2015)

I like Ex Machina


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2015)

>Says he isn't into action movies
>watch a movie that's nonstop action


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 25, 2015)

Mad Max is clever non-stop action tho. It's the thinking man's Fast & Furious.


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> wtf am i watching...is that a chick or a dude that gets ktfo?



It's a small statured creepy dude. 

Also, I am pretty sure the waitress is the sister of that one Russian boxer who hit those crooks trying to mess with his wife, so hard that they dropped loot. I made a thread about it last year.

[YOUTUBE]NPXOnK2Q1P4[/YOUTUBE]

Sooooo good


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2015)

Tyene Sand is my new favorite!  Good lord.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2015)

my eyes were glued bro


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2015)

Rukia on point


----------



## Grape (May 25, 2015)

The real question is if Natalie Dormer is still bathwater tier while in the black cells?


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2015)

Grape said:


> The real question is if Natalie Dormer is still bathwater tier while


yes                 .


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2015)

I spent the last four days on vacation.  So I watched this episode of Game of Thrones late.  That was the type of scene though that encourages me to call family and friends and hype the episode like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## Grape (May 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I spent the last four days on vacation.  So I watched this episode of Game of Thrones late.  That was the type of scene though that encourages me to call family and friends and hype the episode like there is no tomorrow.


"Mom, you've got to see these bitches in Dorne! I'm telling you, fuckin sluts are off the chain with it down in Dorne."


----------



## Ae (May 25, 2015)

Natalie Dormer was never bathwater tier


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2015)

you'd lap up some S1 Maisie Williams water tho


----------



## Grape (May 25, 2015)

Maisie Williams is totally a lesbian.

She and Ellen Page are going to fuck.


----------



## Ae (May 25, 2015)

Maisie Williams is repulsive


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Natalie Dormer was never bathwater tier


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2015)

Sam's girl is the worst.  Can't even fucking read!


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2015)

Rukia            pls


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2015)

lol where was she going to find a book in the middle of no where?


----------



## Succubus (May 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Fassbender? Elba? I'unno. Both would be better choices tho





khris said:


> Fassbender and Elba would be my choices as well.





Slice said:


> Elba would be my favourite choice. The man is damn charismatic





Masterrace said:


> Fassbender is too good for Bond, I'd give it to Elba too.





Persecuted said:


> Elba needs to be bond next. Long overdue.



Elba? not gonna happen. because he's a black



Fassbander? 'He's much more likely to be typecast as a villain


----------



## Grape (May 25, 2015)

Stooping down to insult the illiterate it pretty low, even for you, Rukia-chan.


----------



## Grape (May 25, 2015)

Succubus said:


> Elba? not gonna happen. because he's a black
> 
> 
> 
> Fassbander? 'He's much more likely to be typecast as a villain




Fassbender, you illiterate swine.


----------



## Ae (May 25, 2015)

Don't you live in New York, Gesy? There are better looking women walking down the street on a daily basis.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2015)

true

I currently reside in philly though


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 25, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> true
> 
> I currently reside in philly though



Has your life got flipped? Turned upside down?


----------



## Succubus (May 25, 2015)

Grape said:


> Fassbender, you illiterate swine.



german names are hard to remember


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2015)

Grape said:


> Stooping down to insult the illiterate it pretty low, even for you, Rukia-chan.





Grape said:


> Fassbender, you illiterate swine.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2015)

Stunna, lol.  You actually kind of look like Arthur dude.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Stunna, lol.  You actually kind of look like Arthur dude.



he do actually


----------



## Ae (May 25, 2015)

rekt     .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Has your life got flipped? Turned upside down?



I wish I had a rich uncle to get me out of here.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> no I don't


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2015)

Theon's redemption arc gets sweeter each week!  Going to be marvelous when he saves the day.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 25, 2015)

Any big Jim Carey fans here?

Still enjoy of Me, Myself and Irene.


----------



## Grape (May 25, 2015)

Jim Carey should have stuck to comedy. Things were great until Man on the Moon, Truman, Eternal Sunshine, etc.

I'd much rather have Pet Detective sequels.


----------



## The World (May 25, 2015)

not even rukia trolls that badly


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2015)

His career would have had the same trajectory if he stuck to comedy.


----------



## Yasha (May 25, 2015)

Sansa disgusts me. She humiliated Theon and now she was all like "oh save me, my prince Theon Greyjoy, son of Balon". Shameless.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2015)

Theon will eventually save her.  I have faith.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 25, 2015)

yo but Sansa was looking mighty fine all disheveled and bruised up...


----------



## Ae (May 25, 2015)

Who the fuck is Kaylee Fink?


----------



## The World (May 25, 2015)

i hope theon kills sansa and wears her flesh as his new winterfell lordship coat


----------



## Yasha (May 25, 2015)

Arya would have never begged "murderer" of her brothers. She would have fought her way out. That's real Northerner for ya. Have some backbones, Sansa.


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2015)

The backlash is real


----------



## Yasha (May 25, 2015)

The World said:


> i hope theon kills sansa and wears her flesh as his new winterfell lordship coat



That would be totally out of character. Theon is a coward. The only skin he is going to wear is his own foreskin.


----------



## Grape (May 25, 2015)

Old Theon dead and gone 

[youtube]G_XAfCBXkxY[/youtube]


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2015)

Cersei was scary when she was thrown into the prison.  I would have released her immediately.

Also.  Jaime smart as fuck to be spending time in Dorne right now.  I would try to make it a permanent vacation.


----------



## Grape (May 25, 2015)

Jaime and Bronn going to retire in Dorne


----------



## Yasha (May 25, 2015)

Old Jaime would have been immensely popular with the Sand girls. I'm not sure about the current one.

Tyrene Sand


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2015)

Anyone got any good streams for tonight?

I hope I get to see the rockets cry on screen.



Rukia said:


> Cersei was scary when she was thrown into the prison.  I would have released her immediately.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2015)

Jaime needs to get laid this season.  Let's really see what that gold hand can do.


----------



## Grape (May 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Jaime needs to get laid this season.  Let's really see what that gold hand can do.




I don't think his daughter is all that into him.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2015)

She is just playing hard to get.  She immediately commented on his appearance after all.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2015)

World.  Still playing Witcher 3.  Yen best girl by far bro.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Jaime needs to get laid this season.  Let's really see what that gold hand can do.



brienne kept the doors open for him all season last year, but he never closed the deal.I feel like he's gonna one day regret not going after her when he had the chance.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2015)

Brienne is pretty ugly dude.  No reason to be that desperate.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2015)

Rukia acting as if he'd be able to resist the elegant giantess we call brienne.. 

The way that lady swings a sword....


----------



## Yasha (May 25, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> brienne kept the doors open for him all season last year, but he never closed the deal.I feel like he's gonna one day regret not going after her when he had the chance.



Jaime still has a little pride left in him. Wait till writers knock him down to Sam's level, then he would be happy to settle with anything. Speaking of Sam, he deserves more than Gilly.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2015)

I would bed Ramsay's anorexic kennel girl before I laid with her.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Jaime still has a little pride left in him. Wait till writers knock him down to Sam's level, then he would be happy to settle with anything. Speaking of Sam, he deserves more than Gilly.




yasha please..

If he can't even protect gilly, how will he protect someone who catches the eye of more suitors ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2015)

if this season taught me anything..

It's that most of the males in westeros are rapist, I wouldn't even let my girl walk the streets.


----------



## Yasha (May 25, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> yasha please..
> 
> If he can't even protect gilly, how will he protect someone who catches the eye of more suitors ?



He could get someone like Brienne or the red woman who doesn't need protection.


----------



## Yasha (May 25, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> if this season taught me anything..
> 
> It's that most of the males in westeros are rapist, I wouldn't even let my girl walk the streets.



There are buggers around. You would be equally vulnerable.


----------



## The World (May 25, 2015)

sam deserves for a white walker to shove gilly down his throat

turn him into one of them

and be mocked at by other white walkers for being a fat useless shit for eternity


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2015)

Dany deserves to be killed by Jorah.  She has been such a bitch to him.


----------



## Yasha (May 25, 2015)

Sam turned into a zombie would be lolworthy


----------



## Jena (May 25, 2015)

[youtube]eNfBbJ0pzbA[/youtube]


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2015)

Jena get that unfunny bitch outta here


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2015)

Roose Bolton would have married her for the gold.


----------



## Grape (May 26, 2015)

Amy Schumer is that fat girl from highschool who lost weight in her college years. From her years of being the fat chick, she developed the habit of compensating for her unattractiveness by being blatantly sexual. She's a line-stepper - habitually. Her comedy basically consists of, "look at me, I'm a whore. Isn't that hilarious?".

And the answer is a resounding


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2015)

Grape said:


> Amy Schumer is that fat girl from highschool who lost weight in her college years. From her years of being the fat chick, she developed the habit of compensating for her unattractiveness by being blatantly sexual. She's a line-stepper - habitually. Her comedy basically consists of, "look at me, I'm a whore. Isn't that hilarious?".
> 
> And the answer is a resounding



So basically the female version of you?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 26, 2015)

Rekt **


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 26, 2015)

*Nightcrawler*

8/10

Absolutely incredible. Jake Gyllenhaal was fucking amazing. He fully immersed himself in the role and his performance had you engaged from beginning to end. It's a damn shame I didn't watch this sooner.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2015)

I live!

The Defender: C/C+

Probably one of Dolph's more entertaining Direct-to-DVD movies. 

Also, watch this trailer. 
[YOUTUBE] This is what she looked like when she was at that age [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (May 26, 2015)

jena i hope you don't resonate with that unfunny sow


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2015)

Is that a snide remark on Jena's chubbiness, Warudo?


----------



## Slice (May 26, 2015)

Succubus said:


> Elba? not gonna happen. because he's a black
> 
> 
> 
> Fassbander? 'He's much more likely to be typecast as a villain



I know he wont be Bond but he would be my favorite pick.
Bond is all about that suave as fuck ladykiller charisma. he has that 



Succubus said:


> german names are hard to remember



They are so fun to be pronounced.
I once met guys from america that were on vacation here and had a lot of fun listening to them trying to pronounce my last name. 




Persecuted said:


> *Nightcrawler*
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Absolutely incredible. Jake Gyllenhaal was fucking amazing. He fully immersed himself in the role and his performance had you engaged from beginning to end. It's a damn shame I didn't watch this sooner.



Should have been nominated for best actor.
Not ncessary won but it was worth a nomination.
He made me absolutely despise his character. So damn good.


----------



## Ae (May 26, 2015)

Really? I thought his character was very likeable, but I can understand why you would feel the other way.


----------



## Stunna (May 26, 2015)

dat Massacoon


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2015)

*Dexter pilot*

It passes. Although a bit too dramatic for my taste and the portrayal of pyschopaths is laughable, I will give season 1 a shot. But if Dexter hasn't slept with Deb by end of season, I'm dropping it. 

7/10


*Criminal Minds first 7 episodes*

Neat, elegant, intellectual. Keep it up and it could be one of my favourite shows.

8.5/10


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 26, 2015)

London too humid right now


----------



## Lucaniel (May 26, 2015)

amy schumer is funny 
i like her
stay  mad grape


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 26, 2015)

Slice said:


> Should have been nominated for best actor.
> Not necessarily won but it was worth a nomination.
> He made me absolutely despise his character. So damn good.



Wholeheartedly agree. Jake was snuffed hard.


----------



## Grape (May 26, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> amy schumer is funny
> i like her
> stay  mad grape




>replies a day after I post something
>says _i'm_ mad


----------



## Lucaniel (May 26, 2015)

what is the connection between reply delays and being mad


----------



## Pseudo (May 26, 2015)

*A Woman Under the Influence:* 4/5

Gina Rowlands gives one of the top 5 performances I've ever seen on film. 

Can't lie, there were some parts that got me a little chocked up.


----------



## Ae (May 26, 2015)

Already better than Interstellar


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]JR8raYXd6nE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 26, 2015)

Nothing is better than Interstellar. Not even 2001.


----------



## Stunna (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Ae (May 26, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Nothing is better than Interstellar. Not even 2001.



I see you went to Rukia's school of humor


----------



## Lucaniel (May 26, 2015)

interstellar? i 'ardly knew 'er!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2015)

*The Gambler (2014)* - Okay. Was just hoping it would end after the first half hour though. Not enough tension regarding Jim's fate. Good choice of music is the best compliment I can give this experience. The forced philosophical themes they present fail because Jim forced himself into this situation. Something that's been mentioned by everyone he met. And there isn't any given reason as to why he did so. 

*5/10*


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2015)

It doesn't surprise me a simple minded twit as Luc would find Amy schemer funny.

Then again this guy has an obsession with people he doesn't like over the net


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 26, 2015)

I don't get the hate for Interstellar. It's a pretty solid movie. Not Nolan's best, but still quite good.


----------



## Grape (May 26, 2015)

Yeah, why can't these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) understand that love transcends space and time?


----------



## Stunna (May 26, 2015)

Grape knows what's up


----------



## Ae (May 26, 2015)

That didn't even bother me. The story just wasn't compelling.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 26, 2015)

The main character was a turrable father.

"hurr durr, maybe we'll be the same age when I get back"


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 26, 2015)

I can agree to that. The space exploration elements were very interesting and I'd hoped it would have been emphasized more than the romantic interest with Anne Hathaway's character. Maybe also tone down the father-daughter dynamic as well.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Grape knows what's up



if you ever think this, it's a giant red flag


----------



## Han Solo (May 26, 2015)

The dialogue was beyond terrible


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 26, 2015)

I guess God Nolan is just as fallible as the rest of us.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 26, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I guess God Nolan is just as fallible as the rest of us.



FALSE GOD


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2015)

Dr. Mann is still the best!


----------



## The World (May 26, 2015)

I enjoyed Interstellar


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2015)

The World said:


> I enjoyed Interstellar



Yo Warudo, what's going on with the right foot of that Yovanna girl in your sig? At first I thought it could possibly be submerged within very shallow water(because there is a hint of a reflection beneath) but the left foot's toes are clearly standing on a surface of some sort.



P.S: God damn, dat ass


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2015)

Matt Damon was the best thing about Interstellar.  Specifically because of the lulz provided.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2015)

Rukia passing the torch to Warudo...........or is it Warudo taking Rukia spot via hostile take over.


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Matt Damon was the best thing about Interstellar.  Specifically because of the lulz provided.



Yeah, he was a different tier of complete douchebag villain. I also like how he didn't understand the physics of what would happen if a seal is not properly locked and then opened within the vacuum of space.


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2015)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _AND WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS?_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ncvFAm4kYCo[/YOUTUBE]



That's some bullshit, man.

I heard they were planning a remake, but this is too much.


----------



## Grape (May 26, 2015)

Point Break has no redeeming qualities. Not sure why you care.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2015)

Fuck you guys.  Total Recall, Robocop, Point Break.  Do you fucking care about my childhood at all?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 26, 2015)

nope **


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Fuck you guys.  Total Recall, Robocop, Point Break.  Do you fucking care about my childhood at all?



Well Mad Max didn't disappoint right? RIGHT!


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Fuck you guys.  Total Recall, Robocop, Point Break.  Do you fucking care about my childhood at all?



Nothing is sacred anymore. Damn this generation!

Also, do you remember that magical feeling when you first heard the following?












1 : 33 onwards


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]wB6MId15cpo[/YOUTUBE]

Welp, looks like I won't be able to resist this temptation.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2015)

George Miller made the remake/kind-of-sequel though.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 26, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah, he was a different tier of complete douchebag villain. I also like how he didn't understand the physics of what would happen if a seal is not properly locked and then opened within the vacuum of space.



"the greatest mind of our time!"


----------



## Ae (May 26, 2015)

Not sure how one movie ruin another


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2015)

Detective.  When are we going to get a new Spectre trailer?


Detective said:


> Nothing is sacred anymore. Damn this generation!
> 
> Also, do you remember that magical feeling when you first heard the following?
> 
> ...


I just remember constantly watching Robocop.  And my dad being stunned when he saw how violent it was.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]wB6MId15cpo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Welp, looks like I won't be able to resist this temptation.



I like pissing away my money just like the other hard working Canuck but come on Detective


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]wB6MId15cpo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Welp, looks like I won't be able to resist this temptation.



I know how it feels. You will find yourself a thousand excuses to justify it. Don't listen to your inner voice.

Resist it.


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2015)

Rukia

[YOUTUBE]fYaWS6s9S_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (May 26, 2015)

The new Weeknd feature in my sig


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]UBP7xH348cI[/YOUTUBE]

Listening to this tune as a kid.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2015)

Detective.  

[YOUTUBE]pGemfKLV1JA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]KEkrWRHCDQU[/YOUTUBE]

256k RAM


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2015)

Predator is the best 80s action film


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]pGemfKLV1JA[/YOUTUBE]



So Good


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2015)

Red vs Blue Season 13


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2015)

Batkid Begins 






I'm glad some kids aren't total shitheads like Luc and Stunna.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Predator is the best 80s action film


I remember choosing it for film club.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 26, 2015)

Stunna do you play LoL?


----------



## Stunna (May 26, 2015)

I do     not.


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2015)

Hey, I heard that Team Fortress 2 is a free to play downloadable game now. So I was wondering, how would you guys like it if we all downloaded it, and did a massive battle royale type fight for KT bragging rights? Or split ourselves into 2 teams, after doing draft?


----------



## The World (May 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fj8FnT5Rnpg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2015)

Detective said:


> Hey, I heard that Team Fortress 2 is a free to play downloadable game now. So I was wondering, how would you guys like it if we all downloaded it, and did a massive battle royale type fight for KT bragging rights? Or split ourselves into 2 teams, after doing draft?



Team Fortress has always been free


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2015)

tfw everyone gangs up on Stunna as a team kill, and showcase of chemistry


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Team Fortress has always been free



tbh, the last FPS I played was Counter Strike back in the mid 2000's

I thought Team Fortress was a paid game mod from Steam

Thanks for the new info, doe.


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2015)

yep, it's free on steam it's a fun game.


----------



## The World (May 26, 2015)

I played it awhile when I had the Orange Box for console


----------



## Grape (May 26, 2015)

>playing FPS ported to console


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2015)

I looked at the specs for optimized gameplay requirements, it's actually not that beastly, so we should all be able to run the game on smooth as fuck ping and visual quality.


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2015)

the game is, i believe 10 years old now; most comps can run it just fine.


----------



## dream (May 26, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Team Fortress has always been free



It only became F2P a few years back.


----------



## The World (May 26, 2015)

Grape said:


> >playing FPS ported to console



I owned Half Life 2 for PC and got OB again for console cause it was on sale


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2015)

WAD is BASED as FUCK said:


> It only became F2P a few years back.



I knew I heard about it being a paid steam game somewhere.

Also, this is being released next Monday for free:

[YOUTUBE]jKDWMMSMhdI[/YOUTUBE]

Maybe we can play this instead?


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2015)

Why would you play any other free FPS not named TF 2


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Why would you play any other free FPS not named TF 2



I dunno, looks like it has more CS related strategy, and the GFX are about the same or better than TF2.

I also suggested it since it's being released soon.

I think if we did an FPS battle, it would be fun.

Imagine a Saturday afternoon of witnessing Huey trying to friendly fire kill Stunna even if they are on the same side.


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2015)

FT 2 is impeccably balanced and has strong support, it's the superior free FPS choice


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2015)

Parallax said:


> FT 2 is impeccably balanced and has strong support, it's the superior free FPS choice



Okay, thanks for that info. I have never played TF2, but if it's a universally liked choice, we can go with that.


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2015)

Also, I was just discussing with Luc, but who else here uses keyboard + mouse on PC FPS?

a.k.a The Superior Way


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 27, 2015)

^ I do but I'm pretty old school

Monkey Island ftw


----------



## Detective (May 27, 2015)

Downloading TF2 right now...

I will make a thread for the Battle Royale soon


----------



## Succubus (May 27, 2015)

TF2 used to be great. F2P and stupid items ruined it though.


----------



## Detective (May 27, 2015)

We don't need no fancy props, doe. We're all in this for the thrill of the kill, and the glorious shit talking that will happen when someone gets a foot up their arse.


----------



## Grape (May 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> Also, I was just discussing with Luc, but who else here uses keyboard + mouse on PC FPS?
> 
> a.k.a The Superior Way



I do. It's the only way to play.

Also, QuakeLive is a vastly superior, free FPS.


----------



## Succubus (May 27, 2015)

agreed.

QuakeLive >>>>>> Team ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Grape (May 27, 2015)

Nolan gets a lot of shit, but his use of practical effects are brilliant.


----------



## Detective (May 27, 2015)

Succubus said:


> agreed.
> 
> QuakeLive >>>>>> Team ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



How big is the game, and secondly, is it aesthetically pleasing to the eye, while killing some in a virtual environment?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 27, 2015)

Grape said:


> Nolan gets a lot of shit, but his use of practical effects are brilliant.



how is that brilliant


----------



## Grape (May 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> How big is the game, and secondly, is it aesthetically pleasing to the eye, while killing some in a virtual environment?




It's probably a gig or two? It's from 1999, but has been rebuilt a few times since. 

ctf
[YOUTUBE]EHKPIrKmAps[/YOUTUBE]
duel
[YOUTUBE]o2HwxIaD3qc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (May 27, 2015)

Grape said:


> >playing FPS ported to console



The game is old and ran perfectly on that hardware.
I am all for concole bashing when it comes to making fun of their graphics but this is pointless as the versions looked pretty much identical.



WAD is BASED as FUCK said:


> It only became F2P a few years back.



So i see WAD won the challenge 



Detective said:


> Also, I was just discussing with Luc, but who else here uses keyboard + mouse on PC FPS?
> 
> a.k.a The Superior Way



There is no superior way.
Multiplayer i would obviously switch to kb+m for precission and speed but singleplayer FPS i prefer to be comfy and use a gamepad instead.



Also while a neat idea because of timezones and general lack of time i probably wont be able to ever join in.

You can send me your Steam ID though and i will add you. (Mine is _slice1982_)


----------



## Grape (May 27, 2015)

Not because of graphics, because fuck FPS on console


----------



## Slice (May 27, 2015)

But... why? 

Graphics and loading times are the only things different.
You do know you can use a kb+m on a console?


----------



## Ae (May 27, 2015)

Not sure how this would work with different times of availability.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 27, 2015)

What's with this gaming thing now, Detective?


----------



## Yasha (May 27, 2015)

*All About Lily Chou-Chou*

It's _the_ film for angsty teenagers, which I am no longer one.



Best soundtrack ever.


----------



## Yasha (May 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]vA9WneFcU7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2015)

yeah the soundtrack is in my top 5, it's great music.


----------



## Yasha (May 27, 2015)

What are the other 4?


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2015)

Drive
Bronson
Lost in Translation
There Will Be Blood


----------



## Ae (May 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Drive
> Bronson
> Lost in Translation
> There Will Be Blood



What's the criteria for your list? How well it plays with the film, or standalone music?


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2015)

both

those films wouldn't be as good without their soundtrack


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2015)

why is there gonna be a Point Break remake

Do people actually think the original film is actually good?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 27, 2015)

the existence of a remake doesn't imply a widespread belief that the original film was actually good, it implies a belief among the people funding it that the concept could be monetised again


----------



## The World (May 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Do people actually think the original film is actually good?



 u mad?

Listen, you snot nosed little shit. I was taking shrapnel in Khe San... while you were crapping in your hands and rubbin' it in your face!


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 27, 2015)

Pretty sure Para's parents didn't hop the border then


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2015)

*Kingsman : The Secret Service (2014*) - Fun ride and very well paced. Characterization was solid, I was interested in everyone from beginning to end. Also, means the actors played their part well. I just felt that given the rating and some gore scenes they didn't need to add comic relief to a lot of naturally dark scenes. Especially the music choice. It felt odd. 

*8/10*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2015)

fuck you brah

The firework scene was great


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2015)

fair game, what about the church and anarchy scenes though?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 27, 2015)

What anarchy scene ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> What anarchy scene ?



Could have used a better term, but it's when people went ape shit and started being aggressive.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2015)

Seriously, the black humor was intentional, and made the film feel...satirical? The film would have suffered without it, imo.



Nice Dynamite said:


> What anarchy scene ?



when people were killing each other worldwide while fun music was playing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 27, 2015)

Honestly they didn't do enough with those scenes, they should have went into more depth


----------



## Slice (May 27, 2015)

The GOAT soundtrack is from "The Fountain"


----------



## Lucaniel (May 27, 2015)

the GOAT soundtrack is from gotg


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

church scene was rad af


----------



## Lucaniel (May 27, 2015)

in all seriousness, from recent movies i've watched, i think ex machina had really good music. that stood out to me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> the GOAT soundtrack is from gotg



didn't it sell platinum? 

Gunn says  next soundtrack will be even better.


----------



## teddy (May 27, 2015)

Really now?


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

GotG with dat successful nostalgia mining


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2015)

GotG soundtrack was good but I honestly dont remember much of it outside of a few songs and the orchestra stuff was kinda just there.

Iono when I think of the films I listed, I hear the music with the scene as an irreplaceable part, i cant really do that with GotG


----------



## Lucaniel (May 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> GotG soundtrack was good but I honestly dont remember much of it outside of a few songs and the orchestra stuff was kinda just there.
> 
> Iono when I think of the films I listed, I hear the music with the scene as an irreplaceable part, i cant really do that with GotG



how would the dance-off work without "ooh child"?


----------



## Ae (May 27, 2015)

No mention of Blade Runner soundtrack? ippy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2015)

*One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest*

Damn, Nurse Ratched is such a bitch. 

*A-*


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> No mention of Blade Runner soundtrack? ippy


tbf tons of great soundtracks have gone unmentioned


----------



## teddy (May 27, 2015)

"I feel as big as a damn mountain."


----------



## Lucaniel (May 27, 2015)

thin red line


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 27, 2015)

The GotG hype still around


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2015)

Why wouldn't hype for Marvel's best film be around?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 27, 2015)

>gotg
>marvel's best film

this has gotten way out of hand


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Why wouldn't hype for Marvel's best film be around?



Silly Gesy

Every new film marvel release is Marvel's best film.

Right now it's AoU soon it will be Antman


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2015)

Either Guardians or Iron Man 



Nice Dynamite said:


> Silly Gesy
> 
> Every new film marvel release is Marvel's best film.
> 
> Right now it's AoU soon it will be Antman



nah, people still put Guardians over AoU.


----------



## The World (May 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >gotg
> >marvel's best film
> 
> this has gotten way out of hand



dont say IM3 cause lenope

it's either IM1 or Guardians for me

and some cherry picked scenes from the new Xmen films


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

The World said:


> dont say IM3 cause lenope


----------



## The World (May 27, 2015)

oh yeah cap 2 but i don't think that even needs to be said anymore

it is known


----------



## The World (May 27, 2015)

when the fuck did you start hanging from Luc's short hairs on the IM3 wagon?


----------



## The World (May 27, 2015)

which by the way I don't hate IM3

but it's pretty mid tier in my leeeeest


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2015)

wuts yo fave, stunna?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 27, 2015)

The World said:


> dont say IM3 cause lenope
> 
> it's either IM1 or Guardians for me
> 
> and some cherry picked scenes from the new Xmen films



>not being able to realise the splendid beauty of IM3

this is why you fail

anyway im1 and im3 and cap 2 and AoU are all better than gotg


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> wuts yo fave, stunna?


Daredevil Iron Man 3 or The Winter Soldier


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >not being able to realise the splendid beauty of IM3
> 
> this is why you fail
> 
> anyway im1 and* im3* and cap 2 and *AoU *are all better than gotg





Stunna said:


> Daredevil* Iron Man 3 *or The Winter Soldier


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 27, 2015)

The beauty in Iron Man 3 

That's why Luc doesn't have any friends and super ignores people


----------



## Lucaniel (May 27, 2015)

i will kill everyone who doesn't recognise that im3 is a good movie and the world will be a better place for it ^___^


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 27, 2015)

Oh my god. People think AoU is the best MCU film?

...

You're trolling, right? Just... WOW.


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

can we stop talking about superhero movies; it just attracts posters like Mike and Persecuted


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Hack Snyder (May 27, 2015)

The World said:


> dont say IM3 cause lenope
> 
> it's either IM1 or Guardians for me
> 
> and some cherry picked scenes from the new Xmen films



Why don't you like DoFP?


----------



## Grape (May 27, 2015)

I agree with Stunna, we should discuss more superhero movies, because it's the appropriate type of chum we need at the moment.


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> can we stop talking about superhero movies; it just attracts posters like Mike and Persecuted



I post here anyway so that doesn't even make sense. Troll harder, Stunna.


----------



## Grape (May 27, 2015)

Wait, do people in other subforums somehow think Stunna is a troll?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> can we stop talking about superhero movies; it just attracts posters like Mike and Persecuted



Only if we stop making Disney threads and talking about them


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 27, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> I post here anyway so that doesn't even make sense. Troll harder, Stunna.



Listen you piece of shit scum, don't you ever talk to Stunna like that. show him the respect he deserves, only thread regulars have the right to disrespect Stunna like that.


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> I post here anyway so that doesn't even make sense. Troll harder, Stunna.





Nice Dynamite said:


> Listen you piece of shit scum, don't you ever talk to Stunna like that. show him the respect he deserves, only thread regulars have the right to disrespect Stunna like that.


yeah



...

wait


----------



## Lucaniel (May 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> can we stop talking about superhero movies; it just attracts posters like Mike and Persecuted



can we learn to use super ignore


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> can we learn to use super ignore


no                 .


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 27, 2015)

Stunna may be a bitch but he ain't that kind of bitch who super ignore


----------



## Lucaniel (May 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> no                 .



wynaut    tho


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> wynaut    tho


masochism?


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2015)

Its just how Stunna be


----------



## Lucaniel (May 27, 2015)

silly

welp


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

I think I've only super ignored for spam and nasty ass sets tbh


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

I know it doesn't make sense with the latter, but


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 27, 2015)

I'll get a nasty set then so you won't crawl up my ass in the future.


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

by all means


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2015)

Nasty as in--the literal sense?

I remember adblocking this avatar of someone getting their eyeball removed. After running into the member in numerous threads, I couldn't stand seeing it anymore.


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 27, 2015)

I'm assuming Stunna means toilet humor or gore when he says "nasty".


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

No, I mean it makes me wanna throw up or its overtly sexual.


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 27, 2015)

Good to know.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> No, I mean it makes me wanna throw up



In that case I should super ignore your posts


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2015)

Have you ignored suck-u-bus?


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

the only Succubus set that was so bad I'd SI was the spit one, but I just adblocked it instead.


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2015)

Stunna, you didn't need to take that back.  Daredevil the television series is better than any of those crappy Marvel films.

And pretty soon.  AKA Jessica Jones will be as well.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 27, 2015)

But why TF2 ?


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Stunna, you didn't need to take that back.  Daredevil the television series is better than any of those crappy Marvel films.


You're right, but I just wanted to include the movies.


----------



## Detective (May 27, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> But why TF2 ?



It's a balanced and solidly made game. Their servers are rather good, too. And the file size requirement is not taxing on one's system, nor is the specs to run the game.

Imagine Huey, you can finally get your meaningless vengeance on Stunna, once and for all.


----------



## Detective (May 27, 2015)

Rukia, Warudo, Yasha and I creating a mutiny and forming a renegade team which picks off everyone else one by one.


----------



## Detective (May 27, 2015)

Also, I see Stunna is putting the pussy on a pedestal again, huh?


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2015)

Stunna deserves credit for enjoying Daredevil though.


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> Also, I see Stunna is putting the pussy on a pedestal again, huh?


...          how?


----------



## Detective (May 27, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Stunna deserves no credit for bandwagoning Daredevil though.



I agree with you


----------



## Detective (May 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> ...          how?



Think about it, carefully, and you will understand.

I find your lack of observational skills disturbing, though. Son, I am disappoint.


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

I can guess what you mean, but I'm hoping your post isn't that dumb


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2015)

Stunna doesn't even like women though.  Doubt he puts pussy on a pedestal.


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> I agree with you


[YOUTUBE]B66feInucFY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (May 27, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Stunna doesn't even like women though.  Doubt he puts pussy on a pedestal.



He is putting it on a pedestal surrounded by bulletproof glass and 6 inch steel titanium alloy walls until he comes of marriage age.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2015)

Rukia hasn't even hung up his coat yet and he's already going in.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 27, 2015)

i thought the pussy on a pedestal joke was about catwoman being on a high perch in his avatar


----------



## Detective (May 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i thought the pussy on a pedestal joke was about catwoman being on a high perch in his avatar



Thankfully someone else in here has better perception than Stunna.


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2015)

Fortunately I have avatars turned off.  So I don't have to deal with Stunna's nonsense.


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

the background is so nondescript that I don't feel bad about not "realizing" that she's supposedly on a perch


----------



## Detective (May 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> the background is so nondescript that I don't feel bad about not "realizing" that she's supposedly on a perch


----------



## Lucaniel (May 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> the background is so nondescript that I don't feel bad about not "realizing" that she's supposedly on a perch



traffic lights and cars below and wind moving her hair implies it, but it's definitely not a sure thing, yes


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2015)

Wow, Catwoman has seen better days


----------



## Detective (May 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wow, Catwoman has seen better days


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

I think she looks better in Knight than City.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> It's a balanced and solidly made game. Their servers are rather good, too. And the file size requirement is not taxing on one's system, nor is the specs to run the game.
> 
> Imagine Huey, you can finally get your meaningless vengeance on Stunna, once and for all.



No it's not the same 


I want to punch him in the face 


In fact if anyone of you guys ever punch Stunna in the face before I get to, I would hunt you down and make you pay.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2015)

Nah b, I heard you're ducking the fade from stunna..


----------



## Ae (May 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> Rukia, Warudo, Yasha and I creating a mutiny and forming a renegade team which picks off everyone else one by one.



I refuse to play team

Also, Anne Hathaway is best live action Catwoman.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 27, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I refuse to play team
> 
> Also, Anne Hathaway is best live action Catwoman.



lol masterrace with the masterrace opinions


----------



## The World (May 27, 2015)

stunna would rather date his imaginary cartoons than a real girl


stunna and the real girl


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

on what basis tho


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Also, Anne Hathaway is best live action Catwoman.


massacoon pls


----------



## Ae (May 27, 2015)

I think Stunna is the only person in this thread who ever had a date


----------



## The World (May 27, 2015)

I like how you insulted yourself massadope

takes a real manchild of autistic integrity


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2015)

massa with that selfless assist.


----------



## Ae (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

How warudo gonna say shit about imaginary girlfriends with his thirsty ass sets


----------



## Ae (May 27, 2015)

I don't trust anyone who doesn't make fun of themselves


----------



## The World (May 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> How warudo gonna say shit about imaginary girlfriends with his thirsty ass sets



at least they're real

most of your sets contain cartoon disney princesses

(yes this might be a chinese cartoon forum but must you revel in the lowest common denominator of turrible weabb sets?)


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

not only is "most" hyperbolic, but none of them have even been remotely suggestive


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

And western animation Is weab now?


----------



## The World (May 27, 2015)

u bring out the weabb in western animation


----------



## Ae (May 27, 2015)

Detective keep making fun of California's drought, now thousands of his people are fried to death.


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2015)

Devil Wears Prada was on HBO over the weekend.  I caught a few minutes.  Advanced to Entrapment.  And decided nothing was on and shut it off.

The point is about Anne Hathaway.  I think Devil Wears Prada was the last time she was attractive.


----------



## Ae (May 27, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The point is about Anne Hathaway.  I think Devil Wears Prada was the last time she was attractive.



Not with those awful bangs


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 27, 2015)

The problem with Anne Hathaway is that she can't act outside of 18th Century English drams. She's great in those.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 27, 2015)

the last time i saw anne hathaway in something and though she was attractive was love & other drugs, where she was hot as hell, partly as a consequence of having great tits that were out for half the movie

^___^


----------



## The World (May 27, 2015)

she was a good actress in rachel getting married

and love and other drugs yeah

the jake x anne dynamic was great


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Devil Wears Prada was on HBO over the weekend.  I caught a few minutes.  Advanced to Entrapment.  And decided nothing was on and shut it off.
> 
> The point is about Anne Hathaway.  I think Devil Wears Prada was the last time she was attractive.





Masterrace said:


> Not with those awful bangs






Anne was the reason I gave Devils multiple views


----------



## The World (May 27, 2015)

sure


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2015)

Honestly...the story isn't that bad


----------



## Grape (May 27, 2015)

Never seen it.


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2015)

I really like Rachel Getting Married


----------



## Detective (May 27, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Detective keep making fun of California's drought, now thousands of his people are fried to death.



Not Indian, doe.

But I do mourn the deaths of those unfortunate people due to that horrible heat.


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2015)

Anne also looked good in Havoc.


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]slTH9lFJjKU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (May 27, 2015)

All of them look plain, especially standing next to Charlize Theron.

Anne Hathaway is gorgeous.


----------



## The World (May 27, 2015)

yasha massapedo how u like my new sig


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2015)

What comes out this week?  And will it be as good as Mad Max?  Or should I just watch Mad Max for the 4th time?


----------



## Detective (May 27, 2015)

The World said:


> yasha massapedo how u like my new sig



*Massacoon:* 

*Yasha:* 

*The rest of us:*


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol, I wouldn't want to embarrass you in front of your imaginary family.
> 
> Go be a keyboard warrior somewhere else



Gesy, hits with an open fist


----------



## Detective (May 27, 2015)

Rukia said:


> What comes out this week?  And will it be as good as Mad Max?  Or should I just watch Mad Max for the 4th time?



San Andreas and Aloha 3D.


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2015)

Yasha in New Zealand yet?


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2015)

Any actual native Hawaiians in Aloha?


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 27, 2015)

Next week is Entourage. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Detective (May 27, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Any actual native Hawaiians in Aloha?





> The upcoming big-budget movie Aloha won't hit theaters for another couple of days, but it is already the subject of widespread controversy. The heat turned up so high that Sony Pictures was forced to release a statement defending the dramedy on Tuesday, May 26.
> 
> The drama began earlier this month when the Media Action Network for Asian Americans slammed the flick in a statement. The organization took issue with Aloha's largely white cast, which includes Bradley Cooper, Emma Stone, Rachel McAdams, Bill Murray, John Krasinski, Danny McBride, and Alec Baldwin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2015)

It pays to white wash.  But when studios do it now.  They shouldn't be surprised by media criticism.  It will come every time.

So the studio needs to weigh each option and decide which is more important.


----------



## Yasha (May 27, 2015)

The World said:


> yasha massapedo how u like my new sig



I hate kids.




Rukia said:


> Yasha in New Zealand yet?



You would know when I am there. My activity would drop like bungee jump.

Can't wait to climb that Mt. Doom.


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 27, 2015)

Seems like an unjustified overreaction. Tumblr gonna tumblr. Just ignore them and move on.


----------



## The World (May 27, 2015)

besides the main actress and her love interest i thought blue crush had some hawaiin actors in it?

like her friends?

and descendants is specifically about george clooney and his mixed breed white rich as fuck land owning family 

movie ain't about asian hawaiians


----------



## The World (May 27, 2015)

yasha the girl is 17 

not a kid


----------



## Yasha (May 27, 2015)

Anyone below 20 is a kid to me. That means Stunna, Masterrace, Gesy, and you.


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

Rukia defending white washing; shocker


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Rukia defending white washing; shocker



Well you're a product of white washing Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

what does that even mean tho


----------



## Ae (May 27, 2015)

The World said:


> yasha massapedo how u like my new sig





Detective said:


> *Massacoon:*



Can't believed my enabled sig again for that

Very disappointed


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> what does that even mean tho


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2015)

dat           racism


----------



## Detective (May 27, 2015)

**


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 27, 2015)

Oh lawd that FIFA scandal, I'm laughing so hard


----------



## Detective (May 27, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Oh lawd that FIFA scandal, I'm laughing so hard



JUSTICA



Blatter better be next


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> JUSTICA
> 
> 
> 
> Blatter better be next



He should just turn himself in.

I remember all those elections where Blatter was single candidate like what the bloody hell


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> dat           racism



You asked for the visual aid


----------



## Detective (May 27, 2015)

Masterrace repping me with figure skating gifs now


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> Masterrace repping me with figure skating gifs now



Teenage Olympians ?


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2015)

Are they still going to have the World Cup in Qatar?


----------



## Ae (May 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]PmvjI-7v7y0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 27, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Are they still going to have the World Cup in Qatar?



Unfortunatelly


----------



## Detective (May 27, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Teenage Olympians ?



Can't tell but possibly. The figure skater is moving too fast with an OP quadruple axel.


----------



## Yasha (May 27, 2015)

I'm glad for Steve Kerr.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

not bad for a rookie coach


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2015)

Wild Card: C

Jason Statham movie. It has its moments, but is mostly plodding and bland. Those moments were pretty awesome though.


----------



## Slice (May 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> None of you bitchs have responded to the KT Battle Royale thread? I downloaded TF2 last night, and it was a* rather quick DL, 6.8 GB only*. And the game runs so smooth.



"only" 6,8 GB





Masterrace said:


> I think Stunna is the only person in this thread who ever had a date



Dont forget the one Para bailed out because the girl was apparently insane.
And Enno being stalked by every crazy girl between 20 and 30 in all of England.



The World said:


> yasha the girl is 17
> 
> not a kid



>17
>not a kid


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

Slice said:


> >17
> >not a kid



do the use of maybe smileys go over your head when someone uses them? or do I have to use the cat one 

even though 17 be legal in New York 

And I just watched Lolita now, I thought the girl in my sig was 17-18 when filmed

she was 15-16 

the actress was making out with Jeremy Irons! 

how the fuck was this even made? 

did they shoot everything in Texas or something where that is the legal age??? 

I thought this movie was only implied pedophilia/ebepheliafwhatever

she was jumping on him constantly with slowmo ass shots and even a darkened nude scene! 

playing footsie with him all the time because her body was practically a boys!

i've been traumatized by this movie








not to mention the ending was tragic and depressing as fuck

the budget was 60 million dollars in 1997? fucking insane 

it only made a little over a million because who the fuck would go see this by themselves and not be seen as a pervert? and what girlfriend would want to see this unless she was a kinky perv too?


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

i should remove my sig with the quickness

it's a bad look


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

really, Warudo??? 

dat sin time


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

>stunna watching perv films since he was a baby faced monster baby


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

I have to say the blu ray copy did make the movie's cinematography look absolutely beautiful as a period piece


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Warudo forever damaged


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

seeing Frank Langella as a creepy child porn director then running away with his dick flapping about damaged me even further 

at least i didnt pop a boner during the lolita scenes 

I can feel the FBI breathing down my neck


----------



## D T (May 28, 2015)

Holy fck, ur prude as fuck. 

*Il Divo* - Not only it is the best biopic I've ever seen, it is also a great film. Sorrentino made a wonderful film. The portrayal of Giulio Andreotti was amazingly scary. Incredible movie. And its actor, Sorrentino's muse, was extraordinary. Amustsee/10

*L'amico di famiglia* - Another Sorrentino's film. His second I believe. His immaturity shows but, nonetheless, it is still an amazing film. Its main character is absolutely disgusting, albeit a bit, a lot, pathetic. But you can be pathetic and still be a bad person. And bad, he is!
I guess some of the users here would not bear to watch it since it depicts some sexual acts and perverted kinks. But well, what can I say? 
EvenYoungSorrentinoisabrilliantdirector/10

*Thank you for smoking* - Funny movie with its charismatic anti-hero of sort. Morally bankrupt, this movie should be seen only for its comedy bits, there is no socio-political comment to be found there. ILaughed/10


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

how am I a prude? 

I would have been okay if the actress was 17-18

but 15 seems far too young

she was legit sloppy making out with Jeremy Irons

and rubbing his dick with her feet

I feared for the whole crew and my sanity after seeing that


----------



## D T (May 28, 2015)

The film is -12. You are prude as fuck.


----------



## D T (May 28, 2015)

It was certified as fit for an audience above 11, -12 in other words. Are you like 10?


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

I should download Thank you for smoking on blu ray

loved that movie 

prime Aaron Eckhart


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

D T said:


> It was certified as fit for an audience above 11, -12 in other words. Are you like 10?



you clearly are thinking of another film because Lolita is rated R


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

oh man someone private msged me on who was in my sig

the pervs coming out  the woodwork 

glorious


----------



## D T (May 28, 2015)

-12. You are prude as fuck, bro.

Source :


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

look at the plot keywords u dong 

I bet a child rapist put that rating in


----------



## D T (May 28, 2015)

Or normal people who saw the film for what it was. :33


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

if you had a 12 year old kid you would let him see this film?

holy fuck don't have kids then


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

The World said:


> oh man someone private msged me on who was in my sig
> 
> the pervs coming out  the woodwork
> 
> glorious



She doesn't actually look _that_ young in that gif tbf, could be 16+


----------



## D T (May 28, 2015)

Dude, again, it's -12. Not some pornographic movie. It's cool to be prude, it does not make you a freak.


----------



## D T (May 28, 2015)

>No nudity during the few sex scenes
>Man penis shown three times
>Implied sex scenes with a minor

THINK OF THE CHILDREN


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

deviant pls go


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

D T = 

Deviant trouble 

Deviant trepidation

deviant trespasser


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

DT brought Martial Horror out his pedo basement

stunna hide


----------



## D T (May 28, 2015)

Well, never ever watch a serbian film. You'd get an heart-attack if you are that shaken up by a -12 movie.


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

the film did a good job because it made me feel disgust for what this guy did and yet somehow also pity him because he was a child inside as well


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

>warudo's concerns revolve around the fact that the actress was underage and that you're asserting that this kind of story is appropriate for someone who isn't even a teenager yet

>but he's a prude

deviant

pls

go


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

>a serbian film





> An aging porn star agrees to participate in an "art film" in order to make a clean break from the business, only to discover that he has been drafted into making a pedophilia and necrophilia themed snuff film.


no thanks


----------



## D T (May 28, 2015)

>Film shows no sexual scenes with the girl
>Shows almost no nudity, besides male nudity
>Somehow this makes it a pit of immorality due to its sexual content

Ya both prude as fuck.


----------



## Slice (May 28, 2015)

The rating surprises me.
AFAIK the movie was rated 18+ here.
But i'm more surprised its already been 18 years since this came out.


----------



## D T (May 28, 2015)

-12 in France. America is prude as fuck is what I'm getting at. :33

@Warudo, don't bother with it, it's a shit film. (A serbian film). Cheapass movie that tries to be some deeply intellectual film that will shock the viewer. It's just pretentious crap that tries way too hard to get a reaction from the viewer.


----------



## Slice (May 28, 2015)

Always has been, always will be.
But -12 still is objectively too low.


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

Also saw the Kingsman the other day

great movie/10

wish I had seen it when Vault was still around and everyone was hyping it


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

I wish Gazelle hadn't been killed off so she could be in the sequel.


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

nah it's okay I want another crazy villain like her

the movie was like James Bond meets the x-men 

meets lock stock and smoking barrel


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

ay warudo

you still into Iggy?


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

nah

her face game could be better

facewise : 4

booty wise : off the charts


----------



## Yasha (May 28, 2015)

Warudo's taste is so diverse. 

Criminal Minds is getting better.


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

The World said:


> nah
> 
> her face game could be better


you didn't notice that apparently she got work done on her face??


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2015)

i have no idea whether iggy got work done or w/e but i would bang her ez all day every day


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

maysterpedo that weeknd song 

this


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

I think I'm like the only one in this thread who didn't really like Kingsman. The action sequences were fun, church scene was legit great but that that it was mediocre at best.


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

I have to say these clowns did overhype it

Detective did the same thing with John Wick for me


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2015)

kingsman wasn't that good outside of the church scene but i personally enjoyed it


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

also from that playlist i was feelin these tracks

this

This is what she looked like when she was at that age

This is what she looked like when she was at that age

This is what she looked like when she was at that age

This is what she looked like when she was at that age


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

It was fun outside of the action too.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2015)

so was your mom


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> It was fun outside of the action too.



The "comedy" sucked


----------



## Yasha (May 28, 2015)

Kingsman is best spy film since Skyfall.


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> The "comedy" sucked


**


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> It was fun outside of the action too.





Lucaniel said:


> so was your mom



R       E      K      T


----------



## Ae (May 28, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I think I'm like the only one in this thread who didn't really like Kingsman. The action sequences were fun, church scene was legit great but that that it was mediocre at best.



I probably wouldn't like it either


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> **



Mathew Vaughn tries to hard to be Guy Ritchie and fails.


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> kingsman wasn't that good outside of the church scene but i personally enjoyed it



no love for sam jackson and his hilarious mike tyson impersonation and gazelle?


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Kingsman is best spy film since Skyfall.



skyfall was garbage

pls go


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

I'm not saying Kingsman was hilarious or anything, but to say the comedy sucked is a bit much for me 

and warudo pls


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Skyfall was good. Not quite as good as Casino Royale, but not that far off.


----------



## Parallax (May 28, 2015)

it was better than Casino Royale


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Cinematography was the only real way it was better imo, and it was really well shot.


----------



## Parallax (May 28, 2015)

the visual look in a visual medium is enough to be the tipping point


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

Parallax said:


> it was better than Casino Royale



you can't be serious 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FWfg__wKSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Parallax said:


> the visual look in a visual medium is enough to be the tipping point



Yeah it absolutely can be, just not in this case


----------



## Parallax (May 28, 2015)

We shall disagree on this one Han


----------



## Yasha (May 28, 2015)

Listen to Para


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

and whoever the NF poster who did his review of it and nailed all my grievances with it



i think it was james bond or masamune or someone else

but yeah you're terrible para

i swear u will like anything that has california, weed or spanish people in it


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

I preferred the other gif of that girl laughing Warudo

Just to let you know


----------



## D T (May 28, 2015)

Kingsman had an interesting premise but a weakass execution. Bunch of plotlines going nowhere. Bunch of twists being pant on head retarded. Didn't know what it wanted to be. I'd give it a huh/10

-- 

Casino Royal had Mads and that's it. Skyfall had Bardem who gave a better performance.


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I preferred the other gif of that girl laughing Warudo
> 
> Just to let you know



she wasn't laughing she was side smirking + smug chuckle


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> ay warudo
> 
> you still into Iggy?



wasn't meant for show biz if she let the people get to her...


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

how was Kingsman remotely confusing

like

what plotlines didn't go anywhere?


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

it's funny how everyone attacked her for being a white rapper

like isn't it 2015 aren't we over that

or can we only have 1 big booty bitch in the game? aka nicki

haterz too stronk






























might just be shes garbage but ayyy


----------



## D T (May 28, 2015)

Dog plotline for one. Confusing? Da fck?


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

how was that confusing?

are there pesticides in your tap water?


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

The World said:


> she wasn't laughing she was side smirking + smug chuckle



Either way it was better


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

I'm glad warudo added that last line in his Iggy post


----------



## D T (May 28, 2015)

Who said anything about it being confusing?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2015)

The World said:


> it's funny how everyone attacked her for being a white rapper
> 
> like isn't it 2015 aren't we over that
> 
> ...



well if it was bc she was garbage than nicki would get just as much from the same people


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Have paid about 0 attention to the controversy, but isn't it specifically about her rapping in a southern accent though?


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

Nicki has more talent than Iggy tho, so no


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

The World said:


> it's funny how everyone attacked her for being a white rapper
> 
> like isn't it 2015 aren't we over that
> 
> ...



it's cause "she's garbage" but getting the recognition of a successful rapper; Some think that's a matter of white privilege.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2015)

casino royale > skyfall 

skyfall was p nonsensical


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Nicki has more talent than Iggy tho, so no



nicki is T R A S H 

like she's fun trash sometimes and she's super hot but her music is every bit as garbage as iggy's

"b-but her verse in monster!"

overrated af and also one verse in someone else's song


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

D T said:


> Who said anything about it being confusing?



how did it go nowhere?

did you want his pug to suddenly do kungfu?

they all had to raise the dogs and kill them after being emotionally attached as a test

but it was the reverse aha!

they don't want robot killing machines

they want gentleman


----------



## Ae (May 28, 2015)

Stunna doesn't care about white people


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> nicki is T R A S H
> 
> like she's fun trash sometimes and she's super hot but her music is every bit as garbage as iggy's
> 
> ...



b-but dem early mixtapes doe............


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

just because her music is supposedly as bad doesn't mean she doesn't have more talent; it just means she isn't using it, most likely because you don't have to be talented to make money in the industry. she doesn't have to try.

and Iggy gets shit because she comes off as fake as fuck while partaking in a genre that is heavily based in being "real"


----------



## D T (May 28, 2015)

He took the dog home, it seemed there was to be something happening with his dog when suddenly everyone forgot about it because hey! It was time to wrap it up. Dog never to be seen again.


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Stunna doesn't care about white people



stunna only cares for white people

he hates his family and the DARKness he carries around with him

he would rather be mulatto than DARK


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

Nicki has improved from what I heard coming from her current album.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> just because her music is supposedly as bad doesn't mean she doesn't have more talent; it just means she isn't using it, most likely because you don't have to be talented to make money in the industry. she doesn't have to try.
> 
> and Iggy gets shit because she comes off as fake as fuck while partaking in a genre that is heavily based in being "real"



and the reason you had to put real in quote marks is that it's not very real at all  the weird amount of shit iggy gets is largely bc she's white and puts on a vaguely southern accent


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2015)

Stunna did you drop out of community college already?

Finals are usually held around this time and you're activity here hasn't slowed down ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> and Iggy gets shit because she comes off as fake as fuck while partaking in a genre that is heavily based in being "real"



If she got the media attention of Vanilla Ice, I don't think people would have cared how real she is though.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2015)

>rick ross used to be a corrections officer

never forget


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

D T said:


> He took the dog home, it seemed there was to be something happening with his dog when suddenly everyone forgot about it because hey! It was time to wrap it up. Dog never to be seen again.


who gives a shit



Lucaniel said:


> and the reason you had to put real in quote marks is that it's not very real at all  the weird amount of shit iggy gets is largely bc she's white and puts on a vaguely southern accent


no shit

if you're white and profiting off of black culture despite being fake as fuck *of course* you're gonna get more shit than if you're a black person doing it



Nice Dynamite said:


> Stunna did you drop out of community college already?
> 
> Finals are usually held around this time and you're activity here has slowed down ?


I was only at community college in the Fall of 2014, and I've been done with finals for weeks


----------



## D T (May 28, 2015)

Apparently Warudo and you, since you seem adamant about defending Kingsman.


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

the dog had served its purpose in the story, why do you care that it lost screen time after its role was fulfilled

it was a fucking dog

actually you know what

I'm gettin real tired of entertaining shit posting on this site


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

>Iced Tea becoming a actor who plays a cop

doho


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> the dog had served its purpose in the story, why do you care that it lost screen time after its role was fulfilled
> 
> it was a fucking dog
> 
> ...


super ignore is ur friend


----------



## D T (May 28, 2015)

It still is a plot point that went nowhere. If you are tired of shitposting, then don't answer whoever you think is shitposting. Don't take out your frustrations on me.


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

A U T I S M
U
T
I
S
M


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

lol da fuk is DT talkin' bout?


----------



## Parallax (May 28, 2015)

you all falling for DT's trolling


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2015)

Stunna is lucky he is under witness protection, other Warudo would already rolled up on his ass


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2015)

tfw people can just say stupid shit that isn't remotely funny and look autistic for doing it but get away with it because it's all "trolling"


----------



## D T (May 28, 2015)

The World said:


> A U T I S M
> U
> T
> I
> ...



Yo, I ain't the one who felt all funny inside after watching Lolita.


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> tfw people can just say stupid shit that isn't remotely funny and look autistic for doing it but get away with it because it's all "trolling"



DDJ the GOAT troll


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

DDJ  the GROAT troll


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

move over Glados


----------



## Ae (May 28, 2015)

tfw DDJ is Han's dupe


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> tfw DDJ is Han's dupe



If only I had the time


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 28, 2015)

> genre that is heavily based in being "real"



>Rap
>Being real



Please tell me you're joking. Rap is a trash-tier genre that exploits the ignorant notions of other cultures' perception of African-Americans in order to make a quick buck. There's nothing real about music for degenerates.


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> >Rap
> >Being real
> 
> 
> ...



A U T I S M
U
T
I
S
M


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 28, 2015)

A U T I S M = Ur opinion sucks

Stay basic as fuck, NF.


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> A U T I S M = Ur opinion sucks
> 
> Stay basic as fuck, NF.



Because your opinion is stupid as fuck. If you said you hate rap because you don't like it sonically I wouldn't have said anything, it's because of dumbass blanket statement


----------



## Grape (May 28, 2015)

Why is there an autistic person going on a ignorance spewing mission about rap?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> A U T I S M = Ur opinion sucks



Basic Algebra, bruh


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> A U T I S M
> U
> T
> I
> ...



see this is why i use SI


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> see this i why i use SI



I was waiting for you to comment


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 28, 2015)

Yet nothing I said was false. Anyway, I don't have to explain myself to people who can't allow others to have an opinion. Falling back on Ad hominems like A U T I S M and using the term incorrectly just to gain some sense of false superiority on the INTERNET. 

So again, stay basic, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Have fun with your shit-tier rap.


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> Yet nothing I said was false. Anyway, I don't have to explain myself to people who can't allow others to have an opinion. Falling back on Ad hominems like A U T I S M and using the term incorrectly just to gain some sense of false superiority on the INTERNET.
> 
> So again, stay basic, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Have fun with your shit-tier rap.



TPaB and T&Y confirmed for conforming to racist sterotypes

ty, I didn't know that


----------



## Ae (May 28, 2015)

TPaB is anti-white propaganda


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

There is no way you can come out on top saying what you did; so an explaination isn't needed .


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> TPaB is anti-white propaganda



>this turrible bait


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 28, 2015)

Thinking rap is terrible =/= Being a racist


----------



## Ae (May 28, 2015)

Wasn't trying to bait

My legit opinion

Since you brought it up


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2015)

there's no need to allow a dumb cunt like you have an opinion, persecuted

you should just kill yourself

stay autistic


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> Thinking rap is terrible =/= Being a racist



Except I never said that, I was calling you out for this:



Persecuted said:


> >Rap
> >Being real
> 
> 
> ...



So please do tell me what you think of TPaB or T&Y


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2015)

>han is still pursuing this

S T O P


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >han is still pursuing this
> 
> S T O P



I'm sorry for making you see his posts


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Wasn't trying to bait
> 
> My legit opinion
> 
> Since you brought it up



Your opinion is flawed as well


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 28, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> So please do tell me what you think of TPaB or T&Y



First off, I don't listen to rap at all in this today and age. So I have no idea who or what you're talking about. Second, I already said I'm not explaining myself because there's not a need to. You'll just twist whatever I say into something that fits your condescending and argumentative replies. So have a nice day.


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> First off, I don't listen to rap at all in this today and age. So I have no idea who or what you're talking about. Second, I already said I'm not explaining myself because there's not a need to. You'll just twist whatever I say into something that fits your condescending and argumentative replies. So have a nice day.



>don't listen to rap anymore
>have this opinion without backing it up:



Persecuted said:


> >Rap
> >Being real
> 
> 
> ...



Okay I'll stop now Luc, but this was legit funny. Next level cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 28, 2015)

Yeah. Any opinion that's not your opinion is flawed. Highly logical.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2015)

Persecuted is 12 you know.

He makes Stunna look like Einstein in comparison


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

>Doesn't listen to rap today
>And still think  his  opinion of  rap today has any legs to stand on


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 28, 2015)

Yet I'm talking about rap in general. Regardless of era. So my point still stands and all you guys can do is be argumentative shits as per usual cuz "UR OPINION SUX".


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

Doesn't make sense since all music evolve


----------



## D T (May 28, 2015)

Damn, Persecuted. Ur racist as fuck.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

Having such a strong opinion about something you know nothing about is textbook ignorance.


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Having such a strong opinion about something you know nothing about is textbook ignorance.



The irony in this post is leaps and bounds.


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Ok can we just all agree to ignore this dumbfuck from now on? One of the few people I'd say this about tbh, but he obviously isn't interested in doing anything other than stating his opinion then trying to attack anyone who says otherwise without any substance whatsoever.

You have won Luc.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2015)

Han Solo shot first


----------



## Ae (May 28, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Ok can we just all agree to ignore this dumbfuck from now on? One of the few people I'd say this about tbh, but he obviously isn't interested in doing anything other than stating his opinion then trying to attack anyone who says otherwise without any substance whatsoever.



inb4 Detective call you immature and can't super ignore people in the real world.

Probably something about generation too.


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> inb4 Detective call you immature and can't super ignore people in the real world.
> 
> Probably something about generation too.



Detective probably criticises random strangers at the urinals for not pissing properly and people had some much more etiquette in his days


----------



## Parallax (May 28, 2015)

Lol why you guys listening to Persecuted this guy is an idiot


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Ok can we just all agree to ignore this dumbfuck from now on? One of the few people I'd say this about tbh, but he obviously isn't interested in doing anything other than stating his opinion then trying to attack anyone who says otherwise without any substance whatsoever.
> 
> You have won Luc.



congratulations on seeing the light 2 pages after i shone it in your face


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> congratulations on seeing the light 2 pages after i shone it in your face



I try to give people a chance, and I kinda distrust you because of how liberally you add people to your SI.


----------



## Parallax (May 28, 2015)

Not to mention Luc instigates a lot as well


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2015)

Luc has no social skills so if your too different from luc idea of what "posting" should be like then he si you.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I try to give people a chance, and I kinda distrust you because of how liberally you add people to your SI.



i don't really mind whether or not you SI him tho, i just didn't want you to quote him since that defeated the point


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i don't really mind whether or not you SI him tho, i just didn't want you to quote him since that defeated the point



Right but I didn't yet know he was total retard (never really seen him around before) and again I don't 100% trust your opinion on who is a fuckup and who isn't.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

I like reading the opinions  that are much different than my own. But not when the person doesn't even try to back up what he said.


----------



## Ae (May 28, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Detective probably criticises random strangers at the urinals for not pissing properly and people had some much more etiquette in his days



No, Detective would have bought something completely unnecessary like a portable urinal. Then claims it's more time efficient and maximize his safety from getting germs.


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> No, Detective would have bought something completely unnecessary like a portable urinal. Then claims it's more time efficient and maximize his safety from getting germs.



I don't get how a guy who is labout 30 or so is such an oldfag already


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Right but I didn't yet know he was total retard (never really seen him around before) and again I don't 100% trust your opinion on who is a fuckup and who isn't.



do you 90% trust it?


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> do you 90% trust it?



Considering you have 983873763276532 people on SI, probably not


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Considering you have 983873763276532 people on SI, probably not



>implying there aren't more than that many active users on nf who are total shit and whose posts aren't worth reading

han pls


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

I actually only came across a handful of people I'd consider 'total shit".

My shit tolerance too stronk


----------



## Parallax (May 28, 2015)

It's easy to just ignore and skim, I do it all the time


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >implying there aren't more than that many active users on nf who are total shit and whose posts aren't worth reading
> 
> han pls



I think a fair amount of people you put on SI either wouldn't bother me much and I'd just skim it or make me laugh through sheer idiocy.

Only people I ignore and those trying to be an antagonistic fuck while not being funny


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

Parallax said:


> It's easy to just ignore and skim, I do it all the time



Mods can ignore?


----------



## Parallax (May 28, 2015)

of course we can


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

But you can't ignore them


----------



## Parallax (May 28, 2015)

that's right


----------



## Slice (May 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> tfw people can just say stupid shit that isn't remotely funny and look autistic for doing it but get away with it because it's all "trolling"



The art of true trolling is lost to people.
Prime Rukia man... it was a sight to behold. 




Han Solo said:


> I don't get how a guy who is labout 30 or so is such an oldfag already



You'd be surprised how many are like that.



~Gesy~ said:


> Mods can ignore?



I think they see everything in their sections but can ignore people outside of them. Smods and admins cant at all.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2015)

you people are using "can't" wrong 
they can totally use the ignore list, they're just encouraged not to


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

Slice said:


> I think they see everything in their sections but can ignore people outside of them. Smods and admins cant at all.



That would make more sense.


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Slice said:


> The art of true trolling is lost to people.
> Prime Rukia man... it was a sight to behold.



2014 Enno went all in


----------



## Slice (May 28, 2015)

He really did.


----------



## Ae (May 28, 2015)

Slice said:


> You'd be surprised how many are like that.



I've been called an old man before


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

so i skimmed some shit

and didn't I already tell you fucks about a month ago in CBM section persecuted was a shit for brains dipshit?


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

The World said:


> so i skimmed some shit
> 
> and didn't I already tell you fucks about a month ago in CBM section persecuted was a shit for brains dipshit?



I didn't see such a post


----------



## Slice (May 28, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I've been called an old man before



Well compared to the kind of girls you go after you are.


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

ayyyyyyyyyyyyyy rofl


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2015)

Slice said:


> Well compared to the kind of girls you go after you are.



FUCK

slice goes in like once every three months cos he's so nice but when he does it...


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Slice said:


> Well compared to the kind of girls you go after you are.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2015)

I this MasterGED planned for that quip


----------



## Ae (May 28, 2015)

Slice said:


> Well compared to the kind of girls you go after you are.


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Persetard haunts the comment section at CBM as well?!



I meant cbm as comic book movie section


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 28, 2015)

The World said:


> I meant cbm as comic book movie section



Yeah sorry my bad. Thought you were talking about CBM.com

Although you find lots of Persetards in the section of that website as well, so I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Grape (May 28, 2015)

Fucking casuals stumbling into the theater and not knowing the lingo.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 28, 2015)

Bitch is calling me a casual at the Theater?


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2015)

Detective.  Go see Aloha.  Curious whether it is as bad as people say.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  Go see Aloha.  Curious whether it is as bad as people say.



Why didn't  you ask Martial, Para or Slice they seem to like terrible films.


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Why didn't  you ask Martial, *Para* or Slice they seem to like terrible films.



Movie 43 has forever damaged Para's rep


----------



## teddy (May 28, 2015)

The World said:


> nah
> 
> her face game could be better
> 
> ...



Only bad thing is that it's attached to the rest of iggy


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2015)

Margot Robbie don't look like Jaime Pressly, face wise ?


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

yo I was just thinking about that earlier today


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2015)

Jaime is good looking for her age but Margot look like the before and Jaime looks like the after of a Stress chart


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

They have similarities, I think they could pass for sisters.

Young Jaime


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2015)

young Jaime


----------



## Grape (May 28, 2015)

Para has never had rep.


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 28, 2015)

Hello

I assume most of you know of my son. He goes by ?Persecuted? here. There?s been somewhat of a snafu on his end. It seems I need to teach him the definition of respect. To make a long story short, he won?t be posting here for a while due to some unfortunate events. Unfortunately for him, I?m expelling all his computer privileges for the next few months as of today until he learns to grow up and get his act together. I humbly ask that those in charge please suspend this account until then so he cannot gain access here behind my back. Lastly, I would also like to formerly apologize for my son?s outrageous, immature, and inexcusable behavior.  I forced him to show me what was happening with his online activities and I was not impressed. Embarrassing for him, but my house, my rules. His demeanor and general speech while here absolutely appalled me. The latest of which he used derogatory terms against certain groups which I thought I had taught him better than that. Guess not. You can be sure he will be severely punished and will not act this way when/if his computer privileges are re-instated. Depending on his improvement in the coming months. Thanks for reading this and sorry to take up your time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> Hello
> 
> I assume most of you know of my son. He goes by ?Persecuted? here. There?s been somewhat of a snafu on his end. It seems I need to teach him the definition of respect. To make a long story short, he won?t be posting here for a while due to some unfortunate events. Unfortunately for him, I?m expelling all his computer privileges for the next few months as of today until he learns to grow up and get his act together. I humbly ask that those in charge please suspend this account until then so he cannot gain access here behind my back. Lastly, I would also like to formerly apologize for my son?s outrageous, immature, and inexcusable behavior.  I forced him to show me what was happening with his online activities and I was not impressed. Embarrassing for him, but my house, my rules. His demeanor and general speech while here absolutely appalled me. The latest of which he used derogatory terms against certain groups which I thought I had taught him better than that. Guess not. You can be sure he will be severely punished and will not act this way when/if his computer privileges are re-instated. Depending on his improvement in the coming months. Thanks for reading this and sorry to take up your time.



WOW!!


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

ayyy            lmao


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

It's funny cause fake or real-- it's sad either way.


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Haha, I hope that's real


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2015)

You guys are just the worst of the worst .

Poor Persecuted


----------



## Parallax (May 28, 2015)

Wow

Fucking real


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Wow
> 
> Fucking real



Wait mods confirmed that?



Also I see you took my advice Warudo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> You guys are just the worst of the worst .
> 
> Poor Persecuted



I was just thinking this actually.

i'mma be ashamed of myself if Persecuted turns out to be 12.


----------



## scerpers (May 28, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> Hello
> 
> I assume most of you know of my son. He goes by ?Persecuted? here. There?s been somewhat of a snafu on his end. It seems I need to teach him the definition of respect. To make a long story short, he won?t be posting here for a while due to some unfortunate events. Unfortunately for him, I?m expelling all his computer privileges for the next few months as of today until he learns to grow up and get his act together. I humbly ask that those in charge please suspend this account until then so he cannot gain access here behind my back. Lastly, I would also like to formerly apologize for my son?s outrageous, immature, and inexcusable behavior.  I forced him to show me what was happening with his online activities and I was not impressed. Embarrassing for him, but my house, my rules. His demeanor and general speech while here absolutely appalled me. The latest of which he used derogatory terms against certain groups which I thought I had taught him better than that. Guess not. You can be sure he will be severely punished and will not act this way when/if his computer privileges are re-instated. Depending on his improvement in the coming months. Thanks for reading this and sorry to take up your time.



WHAT'S YA DICK LOOK LIKE BRO


----------



## Parallax (May 28, 2015)

No its just a figure of speech


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 28, 2015)

Go ahead Para. You're the mod of this section.

Send in the report for an indefinite ban. Mom/Dad said so.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2015)

Never seen so many Wads in here before


----------



## teddy (May 28, 2015)

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## scerpers (May 28, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Never seen so many Wads in here before



there is only one wad and i am him
in all manners of the word


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Wait mods confirmed that?
> 
> 
> 
> Also I see you took my advice Warudo



when he say "fucking real" or "real" he doesn't mean "this is definitely real", it's just a thing he says as a sort of vague all-purpose intensifier exclamation that can mean anything, situationally, from "that's funny af" to "that's sad af"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

I wanna trade contact info with Persy's mother....

Just in case he acts out again


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2015)

You ever read a post written by Persecuted?  His father needs to enroll him in a Sylvan Learning Center ASAP.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2015)

Question is what did he do that warranted such a reaction by his father?


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2015)

Persecuted showed a lot of pedo tendencies.


----------



## Parallax (May 28, 2015)

The internet has forever jaded Luc


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

persy also has bathhouse access that needs to be revoked


----------



## Jena (May 28, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> Hello
> 
> I assume most of you know of my son. He goes by “Persecuted” here. There’s been somewhat of a snafu on his end. It seems I need to teach him the definition of respect. To make a long story short, he won’t be posting here for a while due to some unfortunate events. Unfortunately for him, I’m expelling all his computer privileges for the next few months as of today until he learns to grow up and get his act together. I humbly ask that those in charge please suspend this account until then so he cannot gain access here behind my back. Lastly, I would also like to formerly apologize for my son’s outrageous, immature, and inexcusable behavior.  I forced him to show me what was happening with his online activities and I was not impressed. Embarrassing for him, but my house, my rules. His demeanor and general speech while here absolutely appalled me. The latest of which he used derogatory terms against certain groups which I thought I had taught him better than that. Guess not. You can be sure he will be severely punished and will not act this way when/if his computer privileges are re-instated. Depending on his improvement in the coming months. Thanks for reading this and sorry to take up your time.














EDIT: whose mom would know how to work a forum? mine barely knows how to use facebook


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Absolutely a troll post.  Pretend for a moment that a parent did find your account; because you failed to log off or something.  Where would they go?  There are a lot of subsections and a lot of threads to choose from.





> I forced him to show me what was happening with his online activities and I was not impressed.



Now shut up and let me believe in this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2015)

*San Andreas (2015)* - It's a visual spectacle, but this movie is weird. In mostly bad ways, but in some good ways too. Dialogue is trash, it's so weird and out of place. Did I mention forced too? And it's only that way because they needed some context for the final scene. Was a flashback so out of the question that you needed some godawful interactions in between? Camera angles are weird, sometimes for the better like inside an office or a house but the disasters didn't look intimidating except for the tsunami scene which was okay. The movie focuses more on the characters more than they do on the disaster which leaves it as an afterthought. 

*5/10*

When more people here see it I'll discuss the awful interactions.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I wanna trade contact info with Persy's mother....
> 
> Just in case he acts out again



this subtle insult that works on so many levels.

Gesy you're scum


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Persecuted showed a lot of pedo tendencies.



Hear that it Masterface? You're next bruv.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2015)

there are few upcoming movies i'm less interested in than san andreas

disaster movies suck

and if you're gonna do a disaster movie then the disaster has to be weird and crazy like how in 2012 the world was straight up ending or in day after tomorrow, someone had no idea how global warming worked and tornadoes were tearing up LA, or how 2014 godzilla was basically a disaster movie where giant monsters were the disaster and it was awesome

this is just a movie about a really big earthquake, fuck dat


----------



## Ae (May 28, 2015)

khris said:


> Hear that it Masterface? You're next bruv.



I'm not a team player


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I'm not a team player



Because you need black guys to win?


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

why would you even see San Andreas


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2015)

Alexandra Daddario is a fine gril doe


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2015)

inb4 first post spam


----------



## The World (May 28, 2015)

wow what a way to end the thread


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> why would you even see San Andreas



To warn Para. 

Make the rock your daddy to survive Para.


----------



## Reznor (May 28, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

